# Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge (7/1/2012 - 9/30/2012)



## NappyNelle (Jun 30, 2012)

*REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc. 
*

*This challenge is for twist, braids, and buns on your own hair. Using these low manipulation and protective styles, we aim to retain the growth we achieve over a three month period.*

*Twists:* 2 strand twists, flat twists, 2 strand flat twists, coils, bantu knots

*Braids:* box braids on your hair, plaits, cornrows, french braid,s etc.

*RULES:*

1. All styles must be done with your hair exclusively. 
2. Your hair must be in twist, braids or bunned for at least 5 consecutive days. 
3. You can wear your hair out for up to 2 days after taking your twists out (like in twist-outs, afros, wash and go, etc). _[If you need to amend your restyling time, let us know in your initial post! A 2-day turnaround may not be feasible for your schedule and lifestyle.]_
4. Check in when you restyle your hair, or at least every 2 weeks since the challenge is short.
5. When you restyle give us an update. (regimen, style, moisturizing secrets, etc.) 
6. Post a picture of your twists at the beginning of the challenge and at the end. 
7. The challenge will be from *July 1, 2012 - September 30, 2012*. 
8. You will have 1 pass during the challenge to cover you for a week.
9. Heat is allowed in this challenge. Be sure to use a heat protectant and the lowest setting possible for your hair. _Remember to be careful! We do not want to damage our hair for the styling purposes of this challenge.
_
*REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc. 
*

Feel free to join at any time. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Start by Sharing*:


What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
What is your style maintenance regimen?
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

We look forward to cooperative learning. Post your questions, frustrations, and trials. Share any tips that you may have to make this challenge more effective for all of us! We look forward to hearing your tips, suggestions, and questions.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Happy Hair Growing Ladies!*

Challengers (Part III):

faithVA
SimJam
discodumpling
cch24
Tibbar
Nubenap22
shortdub78
menina
BERlin
lovely_locks
EasypeaZee
futurelonglocks
TruMe
TopShelf
MeowMix
NaturallyTori
thaidreams
silentdove13
babylone09
Diva_Esq
MissAlinaRose
Successfulmiss
Asha97
curlycrocheter
ImFree27
JustGROWwithIt
jenaccess
itsjusthair88
Imani
Chameleonchick
youwillrise
AnjelLuvsUBabe
Ronnieaj
@[email protected]
An_gell
GaiasDaughter24 
LeighasMommy11 
ladykpnyc
lovely_locks 
MaraWithLove
naturalpride 
Serenity_Peace 
tatiana
Victoria44 
Je Ne Sais Quoi
iri9109
ParagonTresses
ogmistress
sipp100
jprayze
tapioca_pudding
lomaxee
babylone09
RegaLady
judy4all
LoveTheSkinImIn
Poohbear
longinghair
destine2grow
SkySurfer
bajandoc86
pookaloo83
MsDee14
Rocky91
-PYT
kinkycurlygurl
jprayze
AHeadOfCoils
BBritdenise
NaturalTaurus
nickmack
NappyNelle

If I am missing anyone, please let me know, and I will add you ASAP! 

Link to Part I: Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge (1/1/2012-3/31/2012)

Link to Part II: Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge (4/1/2012-6/30/2012)


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 30, 2012)

SPACEHOLDER


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 30, 2012)

*STYLE INSPIRATIONS & INFORMATION*

Twists:


Loose Twists
How to Maintain Twists
Twisted Hairstyles
Unraveling Twists
Braiding or Twisting for Length Retention?

Braids:


Mini Braid Method
Mini Braid Challenge
Braid Styles - Tumblr

Buns:


High Buns
Natural Buns
Extended Bun Wearers
Rules for Wet Bunning


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 30, 2012)

i fell off for the may/june of the last part of the challenge ((smh)) and my hair has suffered for it.  


still gonna do twists with the occasional braid set here and there.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 30, 2012)

Im here and ready!


----------



## Tibbar (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm in!!


Start by Sharing:

    What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
Primary style will be twists, occasional bun if I'm too lazy to re-twist after a wash or swimming
    What is your style maintenance regimen?
Usually shampoo once a week and deep condition.  Mix it up with a couple of co-washes
    Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Good question... let's just say I have not had a relaxer in almost two years and I've been steadily cutting off my relaxed/damaged ends.  Not really sure if I am completely done with relaxers after 30 (!) years...but for right now, I am not planning on relaxing any time soon and my hair is 95% natural...
    What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Continued easy, low maintenance - low manipulation hairstyles that are helping my hair to "get better"
    After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
I will give myself 3 days just in case... sometimes old girl gets lazy, especially in the summer...  
    Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
Attaching photo that I posted up thread, too lazy to take another one...
Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm in!!!


What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)
*Braiding
*
What is your style maintenance regimen?
*I plan to wash once a week and deep condition. I may use a protein treatment every other week since I will be co-washing almost daily.*

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
*I am natural *

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
*Less breakage, more retention
*
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
*I will restyle immediately, atleast thats the plan*

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

Braids are a week or two old:


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 30, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Braids*
What is your style maintenance regimen?* Co-wash ~2x wk, DC 1 wk, Dust~ 8wks, Protein~ 8wks*
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* Natural*
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Retention*
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *2 days*
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

_Note about these pictures.  At best these braids can be described as 'efficient'.  IRL right now is 'meh to ick' with constant interruptions ; hence this.  One of my goals in the challenge will be to come up with a least one cute style. .
_

Thanks for viewing.  Happy Challenge everyone.
Side July 1 aka 'cornrow ducktail'





Back July 1


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow Tibbar and TopShelf.  Y'all are quick.  Thanks ladies.  Your inspiring me to get my stuff 'on paper'.

NappyNelle.  Thank you for hosting again


----------



## Tibbar (Jun 30, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Wow @Tibbar and @TopShelf.  Y'all are quick.  Thanks ladies.  Your inspiring me to get my stuff 'on paper'.
> 
> @NappyNelle.  Thank you for hosting again



I ain't playing!  My twist game is fo' real...  
(clearly too much time on my hands right now...)


----------



## SimJam (Jun 30, 2012)

What is your primary style 
twists/twist outs and buns

What is your style maintenance regimen?
twist for 2 to 3 days then wear twist out for 3 days, then bun other days


Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
natural


What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
just to retain some darn length

After wearing my hair out will I will restyle after 3 days?

Starting Pic. 







Pic from beginning of challenge (quarter 1)


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm IN! Doing this challenge has made me become more creative with my hairdo's, master flat twisting etc. while being able to wear my hair 'out' occasionally.

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
Twisted styles - 2 strand twists and flat twists. I can't bun yet 

What is your style maintenance regimen?
I do a flat twisted/2 strand twist updo - aim to maintain it for 2 weeks. I oil my scalp approx every 3 days. Dab a little coconut oil on the twists once in a while. Make sure I use my satin cap at nights. I wear a twist out for usually 1 maybe 2 days at the most. Then it's wash day and back to the twists.

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
NATURAL 

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Low manipulation - aiding in retention, and thus gaining length. Expanding my styling skills.

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
1-2 days. Any longer encourages tangles and knots.

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## sj10460 (Jun 30, 2012)

Q: Do all the ladies that did this challenge previously, what changes have you notice in your hair & have you retained more length?


----------



## Victoria44 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm in!

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?  Mini twists

What is your style maintenance regimen? Shampoo/mud wash every 2 weeks, lightly mist, and apply moisturizer/oil daily.  Baggy every night with water and moisturizer.  Oil steams more often.

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural 

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?  Bra-strap length, better moisture retention, bring my crown area back to health  and grow out this mullet.. oh and learn to experiment with different styles 

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

Starting pic is from april
ETA: found a more recent starting pic from June


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 30, 2012)

sj10460 I am a slow grower.  But, the thing I've noticed with this challenge is that my hair is MUCH thicker.  Probably because I'm not manipulating it as much.  Hopefully one of our length stars will chime in

Victoria44.  When I finally get 'big girl hair', I want it to look like yours


----------



## NaturalTaurus (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm in! I'm a member after lurking for 2 years... LOL I'm cheap!





What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists

What is your style maintenance regimen? I usually wear mini twists so I moisturize and re-twist when necessary.

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 2 years and 4 months natural

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? length retention and I hope to save time from having to manipulate my hair daily 

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). Will post later when I twist my hair tomorrow

I didn't feel like twisting my hair today so I attached pics of my bun from today 7/1/12 along with a quick length check.


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 30, 2012)

NaturalTaurus.  .  Some people's cheap is another person's smart.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 30, 2012)

...


----------



## menina (Jun 30, 2012)

i might be back in here...


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jul 1, 2012)

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*
This time around two-strand flat twist styles

*What is your style maintenance regimen?*
Twist hair on a weekend, leave in for up to 2 weeks (we'll see how long it takes to get fuzzy), re-twist as necessary, co-wash as needed. Take hair down and wear it out for two days, re-twist. 

*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
Natural

*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
Continued retention, more creativity with styles, low manipulation

*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* 
2 days most likely

*Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic)*
Will provide soon as I'm done my hair

Hairstyle: In progress


----------



## -PYT (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey ladies!  Let's do this!

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists and now, buns!

What is your style maintenance regimen? Hmm...I wear a style moisturizing and sealing as needed.  I don't have anything concrete, but I try to make sure my hair always feels soft   not sure how to answer this  I plan to trim every 8 wks though.

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I hope to reach APL and limit the manipulation of my hair.

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days most likely after a braidout then bun for 5.  Wash, and restyle.

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). Will post later when I twist my hair tomorrow






This pic is all I have...i'm not really the type to take pics of my back pulling a tuft of hair lol so I have no clue how much I've retained from the previous challenge.  I don't feel like I've LOST hair so here's hoping  By August 3rd, I will most likely be putting in a new set of mini twists


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tag.  i so wish i could bun my hair but it's still way to short unless i straighten and I aint' straightening for another 6 months.  I will try the twists again but i'll be a lurking challenger.  I enjoy my twist outs and wash n go's way to much


----------



## -PYT (Jul 1, 2012)

So I took my braid out and put my hair into a bun right...that was a lil struggle...i'm not used to bunning, and want my edges slick, but don't want my hair dried out by gel so I just may stick to twists, but hell, idk lol.  Just ranting.  tomorrow is the start so i'll see how I feel about bunning throughout this wk


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 1, 2012)

^^try a pomade or butter instead of gel.
or you could cut your gel with moisturizer or serum or oil. a lil castor oil underneath my ecostyler leaves my hair quite soft.

I'm in!
Cant believe i'm doing this, i usually hate protective styling, but I am sooo tired of not being APL. so may as well try it.

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Buns and braids. My twists look terrible because my hair is so fine, so i guess one of my goals is to get them looking decent enough that i feel comfortable wearing them out.

What is your style maintenance regimen? bunning-i usually cowash every day to every other day. twists no regimen yet, so idk. what remains concrete is that i try to DC at least once a week and don't let my hair feel dry.

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I need friggin APL. oh and to get rid of the notion that I have to wear my hair out all the time to look cute.

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? errr um it might vary depending on what i'm doing, weekend plans, etc.. so both 2 and 3.

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 1, 2012)

You already know I'm in!



*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* 
Twists

*What is your style maintenance regimen?*
Daily- Spray twists with AVJ mix and seal with either Shea Butter mixed with Coconut oil or plain coconut oil
Weekly-Rinse scalp with water or cowash as needed


*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
Transitioning 

*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
Retain all my relaxed ends and maintain healthy hair 

*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?*
2 days 

*Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic)*
will update with pic later. Just finished twisting my hair and I'm exhausted. (woke up at 7AM to do it)
Thanks NappyNelle ! You are on the ball!


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 1, 2012)

sj10460 said:


> Q: Do all the ladies that did this challenge previously, what changes have you notice in your hair & have you retained more length?



I have retained almost all my length. I have less breakage and my hair is fuller because of that. 

Btw- I keep my twists in 2-3 weeks at a time


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? bunning
What is your style maintenance regimen? wash/dc 2x weekly moisturize and seal daily
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? relaxed
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? retention
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?  i wear my hair out on wash day so every 3-4 days
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).  my starter pic is in my siggy!


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm trying to talk a friend into braiding my hair now


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2012)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!! We have an awesome turnout already! Welcome (and welcome baaack) challengers! I'm loving all of these photos!

youwillrise I fell off from twisting for the whole month of June!  I basically bunned, french rolled, and did braid outs this whole time. I'm expecting to be back in my twists by the middle of July though. Loose hair can be too much work on my lazy (and humidity-filled) days.



sj10460 said:


> Q: Do all the ladies that did this challenge previously, what changes have you notice in your hair & have you retained more length?





MeowMix said:


> sj10460 I am a slow grower.  *But, the thing I've noticed with this challenge is that my hair is MUCH thicker.  Probably because I'm not manipulating it as much.*  Hopefully one of our length stars will chime in
> 
> sj10460 I've also noticed that my hair seems to be thicker since wearing twists and finger combing. I like to wear twists because I can keep the same set in for 3+ weeks if I want to, and I'm more likely to retain length. Twists and buns also make me more conscious of babying my edges and sealing my ends. In January, I was BSL, and now I'm full BSL/grazing MBL.  I take lots of medication, that can cause shedding and hair loss, so I try to do everything I can to keep what I have!
> 
> ...


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2012)

Stolen Inspiration Pictures:




Rocky91 said:


> i did this on friday.
> i'm in the twist/braid/bun challenge, so i am trying. lawd help me-i really prefer my hair out.
> but this was cute enough so i'll do it again.
> Did a protein treatment, cowashed, added shea moisture curl smoothie, and too much coconut oil. a lil ors edge control on the edges.
> ...





bajandoc86 said:


> Did a twist out of the flexirod set on my bang.



Aren't these women fabulous?!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 1, 2012)

I like this challenge but I have to hide my hair during the work week because I'm participating in a workout challenge. I workout in the mornings, and I sweat like a horse now that it's summer so I slap on my lace wig and go to work. I wear my twist outs, etc on the weekends. 

I want to hang out here with you ladies and learn how I can wear my hair out more and remain active. That's my biggest challenge.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 1, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
Twists

What is your style maintenance regimen?
Shampoo, DC, tension blowdry and twist every 10-14 days.  Longer if in mini-twist

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
I hope to retain all of my growth and stay out of my hair.  

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
2 days. 

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
I will update after I blow dry my hair in a few minutes.


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 1, 2012)

Washed this morning with Trader Joe's tea tree shampoo, then used the Giovanni smooth as silk xtreme protein treatment, washed that out and deep conditioned with the Beautiful textures rapid repair deep conditioner...washed that out and rinsed with tea tree oil, acv and cool water. Oiled my scalp with nature's blessing grease and added some castor oil. used the qhemet amla and oilve heavy cream to moisturize and sealed with oilve and honey hydrating balm

I didnt' use steam but I may wash again on wed and deep condition with steam


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2012)

*Pictures from April through June:*

























NappyNelle said:


> 1. Two strand twists are my primary style. I like to wear them pinned up, or wavy via bantu-knots. I also like to bun now with banana clips.
> 
> 2. I moisturize and seal as needed. I like to use Oyin's Frank Juice or Juices & Berries to spritz, then seal with hemp seed oil. I also like to use castor oil on my ends for further protection. I massage my scalp with sulfur oil or pomade 3-4x a week.
> 
> ...




*July 1 Stats:*






(After humidity, sweating, and sprinkles at a BBQ)






(Banana Clip Bun + Hair Jewelry. I did not smooth my edges with oil, pomade, or gel like I should have.  No one will see this except for y'all.)

Currently: Full BSL/Grazing MBL


----------



## -PYT (Jul 1, 2012)

Took my bun out when I got home from work. I love the look of top knots but chile, my hair is so thick it just wants to expand so I'd have to be flat ironed to achieve it lol I felt like my scalp was set free when I took out the elastic


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 1, 2012)

Great starting pics ladies! 

Tibbar  Love the thickness and the curled ends of your twists. I can't wait until I'm 20 months post like you 
TopShelf You're making me want to do some minibraids now 
MeowMix I think your cornrows look nice..not meh or ick..lol I bet clipped up and a cute hair accessory will spice them up to your liking!
SliMJim How long have you been natural/relaxer free? You have some nice growth and your hair looks healthy
bajandoc86 I am soo looking forward to your styles. I need some inspiration!!
Victoria44 your mini twists are to die for. I am in hair heaven right now. lol
MaraWithLove loving the color in your hair
PYT the thickness of your hair is amazing. Love your twists!
Rocky91 Your starting pic is beautiful. Loving your thick ends
NappyNelle Can I borrow some of your hair? Each and every one of your styles are beautiful. I LOVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEE that hair jewelry...so pretty and I also love the banana clip updos. 

Good luck on this challenge ladies!


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 1, 2012)

These are some of my twists styles from the last challenge. 
For this challenge, I am planning on doing flat twists up-do's since I have never done those before. 

Sorry for the attachments, I'm too lazy to re-size and post directly to the post,


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 1, 2012)

^^your twists are very pretty!!
perhaps you and other twisting veterans can help me. i want to start this challenge off with twists. right now, i'm working with big, stretched and moisturized hair from a bantu knot failure.
i have fine hair. is it better to twist on the hair as it is or should i cowash and do it on damp hair? which gives a fuller look?
i will prolly just go ahead and do it out of laziness.  but i'd like to know for future reference.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 1, 2012)

Rocky91 said:


> ^^your twists are very pretty!!
> perhaps you and other twisting veterans can help me. i want to start this challenge off with twists. right now, i'm working with big, stretched and moisturized hair from a bantu knot failure.
> i have fine hair. is it better to twist on the hair as it is or should i cowash and do it on damp hair? which gives a fuller look?
> i will prolly just go ahead and do it out of laziness.  but i'd like to know for future reference.



Thank you!

Because I'm still 80% relaxed, I prefer to twist on more textured hair such as a braid or twist out. So if I twist on wash day, I air dry in braids or large twists..then twist my hair. Since your hair is already big and stretched..I would go ahead and twist it. I believe you will still get a full look.

I'm hoping other ladies will chime in.

eta: just followed your blog!


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm in, but won't be able to post a pic until tomorrow which is when I get my hair twisted. I'll return with a pic and answer the questions then.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2012)

Rocky91 I have fine strands, and I like to twist on freshly clean hair that has been stretched. If your hair isn't "gunky" from product, I think it would be fine to start twisting.

MsDee14 Thank you!!! I really do wish you had been transitioning when I did. I would've worn twists since yours look so good. Now I'm "e-window shopping" for more hair accessories.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 1, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Because I'm still 80% relaxed, I prefer to twist on more textured hair such as a braid or twist out. So if I twist on wash day, I air dry in braids or large twists..then twist my hair. Since your hair is already big and stretched..I would go ahead and twist it. I believe you will still get a full look.
> 
> ...


thank you!! i hope to be a better blogger-i've been slacking


NappyNelle said:


> Rocky91 I have fine strands, and I like to twist on freshly clean hair that has been stretched. If your hair isn't "gunky" from product, I think it would be fine to start twisting.


thanks!
it's not too gunky.
alright, i'm going to get to work.


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 1, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> Great starting pics ladies!
> 
> Tibbar  Love the thickness and the curled ends of your twists. I can't wait until I'm 20 months post like you
> TopShelf You're making me want to do some minibraids now
> ...



MsDee14  Did I just do the CH lazy and cosign your post?  Play the Monica music it was ♫ Just One of Them Days♫.  Thank you for the tip and your comments

shortdub78 Hey good to see you.  You and DD doing this for the summer?

AtlantaJJ.  Your avatar = Meowmix go to gym.  Hang out, I want to be inspired too.   I already have hair plans with these pictures.

Happy Challenge everyone


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 1, 2012)

Rocky91 I would recommend to try twisting on wet hair....the twists plump up nicely. I actually don't like to twist on previously styled hair, twists don't look as full to me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2012)

MeowMix
my kiddies start swimming next week, so i need to get on the ball and order a swim cap for the girl.  i also need to find a good shampoo for them just in case, chlorine gets into their hair.  i a bunning and need to keep away from the direct heat.


----------



## nickmack (Jul 2, 2012)

NappyNelle is it too late to join? I was looking for this thread yesterday and for some reason I couldn't find it 'til just now!


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 2, 2012)

I used way to much Shea-butter(mixed with coconut oil) when I was twisting. My hair feels super moisturized(I always spray with my AVJ mix prior to using the Shea-mix), but weighed down. I'm not going to moisturize for the next few days.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 2, 2012)

nickmack You are right on time! Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## nickmack (Jul 2, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> nickmack You are right on time! Welcome to the challenge!



 YAY! Thanks NappyNelle

*ETA to add pictures, y'all!!!!*

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*
Twists but I'd also like to experiment with braids at some point. My hair isn't yet long enough for buns - maybe for the NEXT series, it will be! *fingers crossed*​
*What is your style maintenance regimen?*
On waking: fluff my twists out with my hands (they get smooshed because of my scarf...) and then spritz with a combination of aloe vera juice, water + rose-water 

Before bed: tie my hair down with a scarf

Weekly: because I'm colour-treated, I will keep up my deep-conditioning (the last day before re-styling my twists) and maybe detangle...maybe.​
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
I's natural!​
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
Length-retention, learn more styles and improve my styling skills! I really want to be able to style my hair into updos at some point, as well... ​
*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?*
I shall re-style after 3 days​
*Starting Pics:*




Front of my hair hits me right between the eyes - cropped off the rest because my face was just not...pretty yesterday! 





This is the back of my hurr - it's now past the bottom of my neck... I wish I could hit CBL by mid-August. That would make me VERY happy!





Both sides of my head have the same length! 





I mentioned I was colour-treated earlier in this post - so I'm using the line of demarcation to track my progress, as well.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey nickmack! Welcome! Do you know about the Curly-centric meet ups here in Ja?


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 2, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> I used way to much Shea-butter(mixed with coconut oil) when I was twisting. My hair feels super moisturized(I always spray with my AVJ mix prior to using the Shea-mix), but weighed down. I'm not going to moisturize for the next few days.




MsDee14.  Hi, is it hot where you are?  How does Shea-butter work in the summer for you?


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 2, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> MsDee14.  Hi, is it hot where you are?  How does Shea-butter work in the summer for you?



It's super hot where I am...we were going through a heat wave. 
Shea butter works great for me. I need to use it because it is the only product that will keep my twists from unraveling. 
 I usually only use it when I'm twisting then while my hair is in twists, I would spritz with water or my AVJ mix then seal with coconut oil.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jul 2, 2012)

Just found out a few weeks ago that my hair is low porosity.  No wonder I hardly get any shrinkage in humidity and hot parties, it all makes sense now lol.  It's so difficult getting my hair moisturized, but mini twists are the one style that keeps my hair soft   I'll probably start them in thursday evening.


----------



## isawstars (Jul 2, 2012)

I finally got the confidence to wear my twists out in public!  I will be back with pics and such.  I may even make a section in my fotki for this   bbs!


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 2, 2012)

isawstars said:


> I finally got the confidence to wear my twists out in public!  I will be back with pics and such.  I may even make a section in my fotki for this   bbs!



isawstars YAY and Welcome.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

I would like to join this challenge.

1. What is your primary style? Combination of braids and twists in a pony tail or bun or loose hair buns
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? co wash and moisturize and seal daily 
3. Are you natural, relaxed or transitioning? natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? retain length and healthy hair
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days? I will not be wearing my hair out at all.  I will restyle on Saturdays after I wash my hair.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 2, 2012)

naturalmermaid   @ that hair!


----------



## Sha76 (Jul 2, 2012)

count me in. pics to come


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 3, 2012)

naturalmermaid Wow! The thickness = amazing. 

isawstars I'm glad you were able to wear your twists! I'm excited to see the pictures!

Sha76 I haven't seen you post on a while. How are you? Welcome to the challenge. 

Tonight I pincurled after using HH Coconut -Yuzu love on my ends. (Not from tonight, but essentially, the style is the same)






My hair is starting to poof/shrink back, especially since SO kept playing in it. He says I'm the only woman he's dated that allowed him to touch their hair... which made him start weave checking / critiquing hair in the restaurant. SMH* "She needs your hair board... her ponytail is pulled too tightly... do men with locks need to deep condition with moisture or protein?"* LOL Why is he pretending like he knows "our" ways?  At least he appreciates the time and effort I put into my hair.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 3, 2012)

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? My primary style is currently bunning, but will experiment with twisting. My relaxed ends are thin and I have some breakage, so Im not sure if I can carry it off or not.*
*What is your style maintenance regimen? Prepoo/poo/DC once a week and cowash midweek. Wear out 1-2 days wash/dc day then back to protective style of choice.*
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Transitioning*
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Low manipulation, decreased shedding and breakage at demarcation line, moisture retention. *
*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days*
*Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).*
*Count me in! Im excited  *


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 3, 2012)

naturalmermaid Welcome! Love your twists! You have some nice length there. 

Leslie_C Welcome! That scarf/bow on your bun is sooooo cute!!!!
If you need any more suggestions on twisting transitioning hair, let me know!


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 3, 2012)

NappyNelle.  Sounds like you got a keeper.  Poof what poof?  Cute style.


----------



## ree.denise (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## ree.denise (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it too late to join???


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 3, 2012)

ree.denise.  We're just starting.  Come on in.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 3, 2012)

I love lurking in this challenge,but my twists and braids will never see the light of day 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 3, 2012)

NikkiQ. Good seeing you.  I'm just hoping my status doesn't go to 'lurk' in the APL challenge..................


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 3, 2012)

MeowMix You will be APL girl, so you need to post in there!! And my SO is the best... a silly and fun-loving mess. 

ree.denise Come on in! We'd love to have you.
Leslie_C Your bun! How pretty.
NikkiQ oke: Your twists and braids are beautiful. Why are you hiding them?


----------



## antisocial (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in. 

Primary style is two strand twists which I wash/condition once per week and re-twist every 3-4 weeks .

I'm natural, APL, hoping to reach BSL 

(I usually wear twists but this pic is a bun)


----------



## geejay (Jul 3, 2012)

I lurked in the last quarter challenge, but I'll step up for this one. *fingers crossed*

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
*I either stretch my hair with braids and bun/updo 
or chunky/medium twists and bun/updo.*

What is your style maintenance regimen?
*co-wash once a week ( Trader Joe Tea Tree Condition and/or Terressentials)
8 or so braids to airdry over night for stretch 
At night I'll moisturize, rebraid (if loose) and baggy.
I'll keep it bunned during the week and sometimes wear it loose on the weekend.*

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
*natural*

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
*retention and the discipline to not play too much in my hair*

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
*2 days*

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 3, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @MeowMix You will be APL girl, so you need to post in there!! And my SO is the best... a silly and fun-loving mess.
> 
> @ree.denise Come on in! We'd love to have you.
> @Leslie_C Your bun! How pretty.
> @NikkiQ oke: Your twists and braids are beautiful. *Why are you hiding them?*


 
B/c they they frizz and unravel after a week and always look super scalpy. They aren't long enough to pony or bun either


----------



## -PYT (Jul 3, 2012)

NikkiQ I think your twists look nice and juicy.    I dare somebody to say something bad bout yo twists if you wear them out!

so...buns are out for the time being.  My scalp don't like being yanked.  So i twisted it up.


----------



## SimJam (Jul 3, 2012)

geejay your hair in that avatar !!! wow beautiful

naturalmermaid those plaits .... 

MsDee14 Ive been natural for 2 ys 6 monthss .... thanks for the complement. I had a horrible 2nd year, almost no retention (well I cut off 8 months worth of coloured hair which was breaking and acting a fool)

year 3 has been much much better


----------



## SimJam (Jul 3, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey @nickmack! Welcome! Do you know about the Curly-centric meet ups here in Ja?



@bajandoc86  @nickmack

why dont we have an lhcf Jamaica chapter link up ... could be just drinks or something after work or on a saturday 

u know I planned to go to the last curly centric link up but I dunno just got a bad vibe and decided not to go.

how are they bajan?


----------



## geejay (Jul 3, 2012)

SimJam said:


> geejay your hair in that avatar !!! wow beautiful



Thanks so much for the compliment 

I am so impressed with your retention from last quarter's challenge. Your hair looks so thick and lush!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 3, 2012)

SimJam....they aren't bad you know. I have enjoyed all thus far  I am TOTALLY up for drinks etc


----------



## ree.denise (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok once I come up with my plan I'll come back in and update! I'm excited and not use to bunning or wearing twist. So, I'm looking at you ladies for advice, tips and etc.


----------



## cnap (Jul 3, 2012)

*Primary style-*Mini Twists
*Style maintenance regimen-*Wash every 4 wks and retwist as needed
*Natural, relaxed, transitioning- *Natural
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Thickness, Length
After wearing hair out I will restyle immediately


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Heyyyy Nelly!! I'm getting my hair braided ( no extensions ) right now....shes gonna take 2 days to do it


----------



## nickmack (Jul 3, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey nickmack! Welcome! Do you know about the Curly-centric meet ups here in Ja?


I sure do! I'm on their mailing list - but I've missed the last two because of work/projects erplexed Isn't there one coming up this month?


----------



## nickmack (Jul 3, 2012)

SimJam said:


> @bajandoc86  @nickmack
> 
> why dont we have an lhcf Jamaica chapter link up ... could be just drinks or something after work or on a saturday
> 
> ...



SimJam that's a pretty cool idea! I wonder how many other Jamaicans are on the LHCF board...


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 3, 2012)

nickmack said:


> YAY! Thanks NappyNelle
> 
> *ETA to add pictures, y'all!!!!*
> 
> ...



nickmack.  I've been looking for your pictures.  Wanted to see what was behind your avatar.  BTW, I plan on posting plenty of messed up face pictures during this challenge.  At this point, it's just about the hair.


*Hey y'all.  There are several ladies with what I'm calling 'pack hair'.  Meaning the only way I was getting that thickness and/or length was by going to the store and buying it.  BEAUTIFUL HEADS OF HAIR.   Thanks all*


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 3, 2012)

After Rocky91's post, I want to try this style:






I don't know if my hair is long enough for it to look the way I'd want it to.

Perhaps I can try this with a braid or flat twist:


----------



## nickmack (Jul 3, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> nickmack.  I've been looking for your pictures.  Wanted to see what was behind your avatar.  BTW, I plan on posting plenty of messed up face pictures during this challenge.  At this point, it's just about the hair.


LOL, well I'll remember that when I post my next update!!!  




> *Hey y'all.  There are several ladies with what I'm calling 'pack hair'.  Meaning the only way I was getting that thickness and/or length was by going to the store and buying it.  BEAUTIFUL HEADS OF HAIR.   Thanks all*


INDEED!!!!! LOTS of beautiful heads of hair in this thread...Good heavens!

*Side note*: Is there a twisting guide anywhere on the forum? You know, stuff like - how to avoid puffy roots, how to stretch your twists overnight, how to avoid meshing/tangling when cowashing in twists?


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 3, 2012)

AHeadOfCoils said:
			
		

> What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
> Twists
> 
> What is your style maintenance regimen?
> ...



A few minutes turned into a couple of days.  

I can't find my camera, so I used my raggedy phone.


----------



## SimJam (Jul 3, 2012)

@nickmack check naptrual85 on youtube she has a twisting video ... lawks I dont remember the name .... wonder if I faved it ...

hold on lemmi check

edit: here is the link to the video. her technique has helped me to improve mine ... even I dont do mini twists

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdlunJnsvmI


----------



## nickmack (Jul 3, 2012)

SimJam said:


> nickmack check naptrual85 on youtube she has a twisting video ... lawks I dont remember the name .... wonder if I faved it ...
> 
> hold on lemmi check


Thanks SimJam!
I LOVE Naptural85's videos - always so informative. But sometimes (even when her hair was shorter) some things still don't quite feel as applicable to me. Like her stretching video where she pins the twists across her head - not sure about her exact method (for me) but I'm going to try to adapt it!

Side note: Am I the only NL participant up in here?


----------



## SimJam (Jul 3, 2012)

I also tried the pinning the twists thing .... meh it works but I prefer to just use ouchless bands to stretch my twists.

i just grab bunches of twists and wrap the ouchless band around the lenght of my twists ... does that make sense? like banding the twists.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 3, 2012)

nickmack said:


> *Side note*: Is there a twisting guide anywhere on the forum? You know, stuff like - how to avoid puffy roots, how to stretch your twists overnight, how to avoid meshing/tangling when cowashing in twists?



Post #3 has links for twist styling and maintenance 



nickmack said:


> Side note: Am I the only NL participant up in here?



nickmack I don't think so... I believe there are 2-3 NL ladies officially in the challenge; but I know we have lurkers that are NL! Please come out and share your secrets!



SimJam said:


> I also tried the pinning the twists thing .... meh it works but I prefer to just use ouchless bands to stretch my twists.
> 
> i just grab bunches of twists and wrap the ouchless band around the lenght of my twists ... does that make sense? like banding the twists.



SimJam That's a good idea! When my hair was SL, I would bobby pin (and sometimes doobie wrap) my twists to elongate them.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry about the late start:



*[*]What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Yup, I twist, braid, bun, and rock the updo.
*
[*]    What is your style maintenance regimen?* I change my style daily so I only do quick and easy.
*
[*]    Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* I'm natural
*
[*]    What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*I hope to be at bra strap length by fall.

*[*]    After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* I rarely wear my hair out. When I do it's for one day or event then it's right back to a protective style.
*
[*]    Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).*


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 3, 2012)

If I could figure out how to bun my natural hair I would totally join this challenge


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 3, 2012)

nickmack should be....haven't heard about the date yet tho. I missed the last one too cause of work.  And they were discussing deep conditioners, reviews etc....and DCs are my FAVE things! Sigh.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 4, 2012)

*sighs* How long does it take you ladies to do your mini twists?  I'm only an hour in and I'm tiiiirrredddd!! Every time I start them, I want to


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 4, 2012)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> *sighs* How long does it take you ladies to do your mini twists?  I'm only an hour in and I'm tiiiirrredddd!! Every time I start them, I want to



The last time I did mini twists it took me about twelve hours. I got a great tip from a youtube video about mini twists, I think it was naptural85, she said to start at the crown and work your way down from there. That way when you need a break you can just put your hair up in a bun. The loose hair will cover the twists and you can start again when you're ready. 

I took my twists down the same way. I started at the crown. When I wanted a break I put the whole thing up in a bun and hid the loose hair under the twists.

So although it took 12 hours to do the style and about 12 hours to take it down I was able to spread the work over two or three days without being stuck in the house looking crazy.

Good Luck!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 4, 2012)

One of my hair styling guru's on youtube just put up a new video. What do you ladies think about this hair style. I'm going to try it because it puts the hair up and away without putting a lot of pressure on my hairline.

http://youtu.be/dC5xttnkRWg


----------



## nickmack (Jul 4, 2012)

OMG! I just found *this post* with SimJam sporting twists with short hair! YAY - inspiration and encouragement. Sim, did you achieve length retention with twisting (extension-free)? I'm gonna need to know who did those mini twists for you - they're so nice!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jul 4, 2012)

I am back in.  Been bunning almost daily. Same answers as before. Pic in siggy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 4, 2012)

roller set and bunned.


----------



## SimJam (Jul 4, 2012)

hehe I did those mini twists myself but I have 2 recommendations for stylists for you I can PM u their deets, (not sure if it wud be considered advertizing if I post on the forum )

they are really good and reasonable 




nickmack said:


> OMG! I just found *this post* with @SimJam sporting twists with short hair! YAY - inspiration and encouragement. Sim, did you achieve length retention with twisting (extension-free)? I'm gonna need to know who did those mini twists for you - they're so nice!


----------



## nickmack (Jul 4, 2012)

Got it SimJam and replied  But what I was really keen on finding out was whether or not twists helped you to reach where you currently are as far as length-retention is concerned?


----------



## SimJam (Jul 4, 2012)

nickmack said:


> Got it @SimJam and replied  But what I was really keen on finding out was whether or not twists helped you to reach where you currently are as far as length-retention is concerned?




Ohhhh hehee, well its the only PS Ive done so I cant really say Twists did me better than anything else.

I think though that a style like a sew in or wig etc where i would keep my hair fully tucked away and moisturized is the best PS for me. Just because, well the hair is totally protected from the elements, ends are probably less inclined to break (less manipulation)...

Unfortunately I hate sew ins and even extensions - tried it once and took them out in a week. So i didnt use that PS method.

I still only do cornrows/twist, buns and "out" styles and they work for me, as long as I'm on top of moisture/protein and ends maintenance.


----------



## Duchesse (Jul 4, 2012)

Please add me!

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *I will be bunning for the most part with occasional twists. I'd like to try to get a bit more creative and try some of the styles I see you ladies do! *

What is your style maintenance regimen? *On lazy days..sleep with a loose bun, finger detangle, moisturize, and smooth in the am. Otherwise, plait at night and rebun. I'm going to order some of these good hair day pins..I have a feeling bobby pins have added to my splits *

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural*

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Increased retention..next summer I want to be a full BSB  My first two years of being natural I was mostly a wig girl and wore braids the majority of the time. The past year I feel my retention hasnt been the best..so buns/twists will work! I also have some crown breakage..maybe a bun will help.*

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] *2 days* ? 

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). 
these are about a month old, but my hair is pretty much the same. I'm too lazy atm to take new pics. My bang area stretches to under my chin.


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 4, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *Twists and bunning*
What is your style maintenance regimen?* Cowash, DC, leave-in twists then bun*
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural 4a/b*
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Retention, retention, retention*
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? I don't plan to wear any out styles.* But if I do, I will restyle after 2 days*
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 4, 2012)

I cannot WAIT to take down this updo. I love the benefits of leaving my hair and my ends alone for 2weeks but I do miss my hair. Maybe I'll wear it in a puff on friday.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 4, 2012)

I usually wash/cowash twice a week, but was trying to switch to once a week to cut down on manipulation. My hair usually gets so dry by the 3rd or 4th day post wash, it takes a good wetdown and some conditioner to soften it up. This time it didnt get terribly dry by day 7, but my scalp was itching like crazy so I went ahead and washed it. I was in a hurry bc I had to pick my sister up from the airport..so no time to prepoo or DC. My hair was a tangled mess! I wont ever try to wash my hair when Im short on time again lol. Im 21 weeks post relaxer and it takes prayer and patience to deal with it lol. I had planned to set it on curlformers and wear it out today, but it is still a mess and if I want to style it, Im going to have to start from scratch and wash or cowash again. Ill probably do that tomorrow evening when she leaves. Point being, rocking my usual bun for the 4th! It felt dry this am, so I tried out the design essentials natural line moisturizing lotion and it has made my hair super soft. That stuff may be a keeper!


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 4, 2012)

Victoria44.  I've got high porosity hair.  I never realized low porosity hair was harder to moisturize....hmm...'the more you know'.

antisocial.  Cool topknot .

PYT Very nice flat twist oh and cosigning on what you said about NikiQ's hair.  NikiQ saw those 'plump twists' of yours in the APL thread.

geejay & cenette.  You may have been asked this before but how long do your twist take?  

AHeadOfCoils  Hi.  Your ends look so even.  Do you dust or trim?

KinkyCurlygirl.  Welcome back.  Dag, one of your braids is thicker than all the hair on my head 

diva-Esq.  Ok, I was going to ASK if you we're WL but I see that it is a goal in your siggy.

Duchesse & RegaLady.  Call me corny, I just think its funny that your snaps are next to each other.  

bajandoc86.  Hey, I can't go for more than a week without redoing mine.  You got some discipline to leave it up for 2 weeks.

Leslie_C.  Hi thanks for the Design Essentials review.  I've been curious.

shortdub78.  Hey.  Is bunning keeping your hair cooler than wearing it down?


----------



## An_gell (Jul 4, 2012)

Holding spot..


----------



## geejay (Jul 4, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> You may have been asked this before but how long do your twist take?



MeowMix I do raggedy, not for prime time, twists which take about 45 minutes to an hour. They are not fit to be seen except in buns or updos, so I don't worry about making them perfect.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 5, 2012)

welp....
my twists look like ish and they only been in for um 2 days.
sooooo i will prolly be bunning more often than not.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 5, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> After Rocky91's post, I want to try this style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So this didn't work out at all.    I ended up doing a scalp massage with oil, then low-side bunning my hair.



kinkycurlygurl said:


> View attachment 158085







AHeadOfCoils said:


> *sighs* How long does it take you ladies to do your mini twists?  I'm only an hour in and I'm tiiiirrredddd!! Every time I start them, I want to



It takes me forever.  Probably 8+ hours when I'm being very diligent.



Rocky91 said:


> welp....
> my twists look like ish and they only been in for um 2 days.
> sooooo i will prolly be bunning more often than not.



I don't believe you... I need to see some evidence.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 5, 2012)

^^lol i have been taking pics but i don't have my laptop.
i promise i will post them soon but remember the camera often makes things look ten times better lol.
my problem with them isn't the shrinkage-i love that! i cowashed them and i love how the ends curled up. it's my density-i just can't get down with the scalpy look.
if i do them again, i won't even attempt to wear them down, just rock updos.


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 5, 2012)

Rocky91.  LOL, I want your camera cause mine does the exact opposite.  I hear you on the twist.  That's why I rock braids.  If I had enough hair I'd be bunning too.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 5, 2012)

Still in!  it's been coming along great! Retaining a lot as well.


----------



## nickmack (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey ladies, if you're doing your own two-strand twists and you're concerned about them looking 'polished' or avoiding that much-loathed 'scalpy' appearance (regardless of length), I found *this tutorial* online...If you want a more visual representation, the author has a YouTube video, which you can watch *here*.

HHJ!





Two Strand Twists on Medium/Long Length Hair





Two Strand Twists on Short/Medium Length Hair


----------



## Sha76 (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is my starting pictures


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 5, 2012)

Washed and DC'd yesterday. So I will be bunning it up until my next week. I hope I can be able to wear the same bun until then.


----------



## nickmack (Jul 5, 2012)

Sha76 Your hair is so thick and nice!!!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 5, 2012)

Soooo.......I missed my hair too much. Took down my updo, spritzed my hair with water, applied my beloved QB products and did some big ole chunky twists. Took them down this am for a lovely Twistout. I  twistouts!

Excuse the not so hot iPod pics


----------



## -PYT (Jul 5, 2012)

Still rocking these flat twists.  They gon have to hold on til I'm ready to restyle...and even when I do, I might just re-do these.  idk.  Anywho...I'm getting back in mini twist mode, they are so convenient.  I guess this is healthier than flat ironing multiple times a year.  I plan to bun them and look cute 

bajandoc86 pics or the twistout never happened


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 5, 2012)

-PYT said:
			
		

> bajandoc86 pics or the twistout never happened



plz see prev post edited to add pics


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 5, 2012)

I tried a new braided style today. I think my braid looked way bulky, next time I try this one I'll do an inverted braid.

Here's the tutorial:

http://youtu.be/OMyAfOhvYPQ

My take:





As you can see I was crazy frizzy today. It was 95 degrees with high humidity. The AC is on the fritz in my office. I don't even try loose styles in this kind of weather.


----------



## cnap (Jul 5, 2012)

MeowMix since they are so small it takes me about 3 days, and I take ALOT of breaks.


a pic of my mini twist braidout


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm loving all of these hair photos! I am also ready to wash and deep condition. I miss my mini-twists, so those will be my next style.

Let me find some movies to DVR and watch during that twisting session... 

ETA: I wore a loose top knot today. I think it looked cute (read: big enough for my head) since my hair was still kind of "smooth" from flat ironing last week.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 5, 2012)

cenette said:


> @MeowMix since they are so small it takes me about 3 days, and I take ALOT of breaks.
> 
> 
> a pic of my mini twist braidout




cenette Your hair is STUNNING!


----------



## -PYT (Jul 5, 2012)

bajandoc86 Yes, hunty.  You did that twistout, yes gawd! /funkydineva

I love how we're all getting in the mood for mini twists lol I blame the heat.  Can't wait to see pics ladies!  This challenge is off to a great start.

cenette beautiful hair!  Do you use any products when you twist?  What's your method


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 5, 2012)

Today's top knot without smoothing my edges and my brother bothering me to see the dangle thingy. I'm really working to get my edges to grow back with sulfur and castor oil. These medications are rough on my edges! 







I promise I will try to do better tomorrow. 

*Waits for cenette's regimen and method post*


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 5, 2012)

NappyNelle Love, Love, Love the look. That dangle thingie is hot.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jul 6, 2012)

Finally finished the twists. Took about three days with lots of breaks and I plan to leave them in for three weeks. The ends are always frizzy and dry the first week


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 6, 2012)

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*  Twists.
*What is your style maintenance regimen?* I wash and DC once a week.  I remove and re-do my twists every 3 weeks, which works very well for my hair.  I'm trying out doing a protein treatment every six weeks, and do a dusting once a quarter.
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*  Natural
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*  More length and thickness, which is what I've been experiencing thus far.
*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* I will probably not wear it out at all, but if I do it'll be 2 days.
*Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).*  I'm doing a protein treatment and twisting this weekend, so I'll upload a picture from my phone then .


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 6, 2012)

Victoria44 I don't see dry or frizzy ends at all. Your twists have lots of body, too.

Ronnieaj Welcome back!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 6, 2012)

These mini twists looks AH-MAZING!!! The hang time is insane!

back to lurking


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm still in the same twists I did last Saturday. I don't really like them, hence no pics. I will be taking them out next weekend and doing large twists for a week. The following week I will do smaller twists that I will keep in for 3 weeks. 
Will def show pics then. 

Loving the hair, ladies!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 7, 2012)

in my little funky bun again this weekend.  will roller set and bun again today.


----------



## nickmack (Jul 7, 2012)

** warning, this is kind of long...and kind of rambling... **

So, I VERY NEARLY gave up on this challenge; my scalp + summer heat = flare up of my seborrheic dermatitis (learn about this skin condition *here*). Now, before you think 'ohh, it's just a little itchy scalp!' let me just pause you right there. Like last summer, my hair was falling out - SIGH. At first I thought it was my alopecia returning (I have alopecia areata on one side of my head, but since going natural it's growing back in REALLY well) but after stopping for a minute, I realised the same thing happened to me last summer and it was just my SD (which I've had since I was a teenager). 

Anyhoo, I threw in a set of twists with braided ends a few days ago...my scalp was not having it and demanded to be washed. Washed my hair, the twists shrunk and started meshing - I had to take it down or else I'd end up in problems.

I was annoyed, to say the least and THIS close to going to a salon and having my hair done. After washing my hair and pulling out the shunken/enmeshed twists, I threw in a set of big, fat plaits. You know the kind your mom used to do before you go to bed? LOL.  

So, teetering on the brink of giving up and/or shaving off my hair in exasperation, I went back to the tutorial I posted on page 6 *(see here*) and yesterday, after watching 2.5 (yes, 2-and-a-half, lol, I caught one late!) episodes of Burn Notice, I ended up with a REALLY nice set of semi-mini twists. I'll edit this post later to show you the pics. I'm quite proud of myself - I followed the instructions from the YouTube video and the website that the YT'er posted in her video description box - and my twists don't look busted OR scalpy! In fact, they look a little like this:





(side note: I know that's a twist-out, but I fancy my hair looks a little like that!)

WHEW. This was one LONG post. But I really wanted to tell NappyNelle thanks for this challenge, to thank SimJam for her recommendations and everyone here for their support and advice AND to encourage other NL participants/lurkers - we can do it. I'm now more determined than ever to stick this through.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 7, 2012)

I have my hair in about six enormous (really bad looking) loose twists.  
I need to wash and deep condition my hair and put in some better looking twists, but it is sooooo hot and I am sooooo unmotivated right now...

I will probably wash and deep condition it and put these big stupid loose twists right back in and save the serious twists for another, better day when I am feeling less lazy ---  I mean hot...


----------



## -PYT (Jul 7, 2012)

Going to co-wash and re-do my flat twists tonight. They got so many compliments, I was surprised.


----------



## antisocial (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm too lazy to two strand twist so I guess it's another week of buns for me


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 7, 2012)

As promised, here is my starting picture. I apologize if it comes out sideways, I have no clue how to fix it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 7, 2012)

nickmack What an inspiring post!! I don't have SD, but I do understand how skin and scalp conditions can really affect our sense of beauty and self-worth. I'm glad you were able to cleanse your scalp AND find a style that helps you keep your hair despite Alopecia.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 7, 2012)

ummm does this hairstyle count as a bun??
this was yesterday, cowash, leave-in, coconut oil, gelled that **** down, twisted it and clipped it up.
didn't even know my hair could do this.




if this is okay for the challenge, i will be wearing this sucka into the ground.

ETA: oh so i can't say moofo?? lol


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 7, 2012)

Rocky91 Your hurr is so puuurrttyy  And yes I think that can count for the challenge.


----------



## -PYT (Jul 7, 2012)

Rocky91 I approve! I wish my hair could do that! The alligator clip would break into small particles 

Ronnieaj love your twists! They are not too mini, but not too small either!


----------



## jprayze (Jul 8, 2012)

NappyNelle thanks for including me in the new session.  So I'm back and loving my high bun. I will post my answers later.  This was a pic at the beach yesterday.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 8, 2012)

My donut bun for today!


----------



## jprayze (Jul 8, 2012)

[*]What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?  Bunning. Would like to try twists or braids during this challenge.
[*]What is your style maintenance regimen?  Also on a no heat challenge so will be doing twist and braid outs and roller sets to stretch.  Dry and wet buns
[*]Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?  Natural
[*]What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
[*]After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?  3 days
[*]Include Starting Pic. 
Will post a pic of my starting length maybe tomorrow...


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey everybody.  nickmack, likeNappyNelle said thank you for sharing your story.  Sometimes dealing with hair can be hard enough on it's own without the added complication of being uncomfortable.  Your afro puff snaps insired to me to post this weeks pictures.  I did this before putting my hair back in braids.  I may post a couple of more like these in this challenge to see how my hair is doing.

Rocky91.  Co-signing with bajandoc86 and -PYT  Gorgeous, WEAR IT.

jprayze, wow, that's a bun

Thanks ladies for answering my question about your twists.  That's a hairstyle that can keep you in shape


----------



## -PYT (Jul 9, 2012)

Welp, co-washed and re-twisted like I said   Twisting on damp hair made them much neater.  prolly try n keep them for another week.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 9, 2012)

-PYT said:


> Welp, co-washed and re-twisted like I said   Twisting on damp hair made them much neater.  prolly try n keep them for another week.




-PYT You did these on yourself?!?  So neat!  How long did it take to do these? 
I really like the way they look... I can just barely do simple, individual two strand twists on myself ...  (And I have been doing my own twists for almost a year-- my skills are not progressing )


----------



## nickmack (Jul 9, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Hey everybody.  nickmack, likeNappyNelle said thank you for sharing your story.  Sometimes dealing with hair can be hard enough on it's own without the added complication of being uncomfortable.  Your afro puff snaps insired to me to post this weeks pictures.  I did this before putting my hair back in braids.  I may post a couple of more like these in this challenge to see how my hair is doing.
> 
> Rocky91.  Co-signing with bajandoc86 and -PYT  Gorgeous, WEAR IT.
> 
> ...



MeowMix you're SO welcome! It's funny, the 2nd pic you posted made me stop and do a triple-take! You look like we could be kin!  I'm glad you felt inspired by my story - this challenge is forcing me to really realign the way I think about and approach my hair  Your hair looks thick and yummy! I'm _just _about able to get my hair into two afro puffs with minimal stretching, hopefully by the end of August (or earlier!) I can do it!


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 9, 2012)

nickmack.  Hey.  Thanks for the compliment.  Totally hear you about realigning the approach to hair.  Look how long I've been on this board and I'm at SL?  This year I'm trying to focus on styling more and get past my length hang up.  

LOL we could be kin.  Our great great great grandmamas could have come from the same village.

-PYT co-signing with Tibbar.  VERY nice.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 9, 2012)

MeowMix Love the smile in the second pic. Your hair looks cute!


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 9, 2012)

MsDee14.   *Thank you.* Oh and you take such good pictures too....you need to see the corn pone grin I've got on my face now.


----------



## antisocial (Jul 9, 2012)

@-PYT Those flat twists are so cute! That style on me would have me looking like somebody's kid brother


----------



## geejay (Jul 9, 2012)

So a couple braid-out buns from the last week. The braiding stretches my hair nicely so I can wrangle it into the bun. And I'm moving the bun around to keep stressing one area and to keep from getting too bored.

I did wear it out on Saturday. Went out with friends and the sea-air induced shrinkage got me good. So I was cute for a minute but in hind-sight I should have stayed rocking the bun


----------



## -PYT (Jul 9, 2012)

MeowMix Tibbar Thanks ladies. It probably took me a couple hours to do them cuz I was being neat and such. I thought I might look like a guy or like Queen Latifah in Set It Off...but I don't care anymore. The convenience outweighs my concerns lol


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^^ No you don't.  I know what your saying though I feel the exact same way.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 9, 2012)

I did another flat twist updo on Sunday. Meh, it's aight. I had something way more intricate in mind, but my fingers were not cooperating. So.....I did something simple.


----------



## JassyMo (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey, is it too late to join? I've actually been in braids (my own hair) since 29th of June. If not, I'm in.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 9, 2012)

I just finished book 2 of Game of Thrones. I work a Stark inspired hairstyle today.

Here's the tutorial:

http://youtu.be/Q7Av_ZhKF_o

And my take:


----------



## -PYT (Jul 10, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> I did another flat twist updo on Sunday. Meh, it's aight. I had something way more intricate in mind, but my fingers were not cooperating. So.....I did something simple.



bajandoc86 you're way too hard on yourself!  You're styles are to die for! And I bet you're just retaining like a boss too! :lovedrool:


----------



## -PYT (Jul 10, 2012)

Come on in, JassyMo! Just answer the challenge questions and give us a starting pic!


----------



## JassyMo (Jul 10, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? BRAIDS
What is your style maintenance regimen? WASH & COND AS NEEDED, MOISTURIZE AND SEAL DAY AND NIGHT, SATIN SCARF AT NIGHT, DC MONTHLY, DUST ENDS EVERY MONTH OR TWO
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? NATURAL
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? MORE LENGTH AND RETENTION
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 DAYS
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 10, 2012)

Im getting a little bored with my high bun right now (Ive been riding it til the wheels fall off)...but I dont know what else to do except maybe play with twists in the front, bump in the front, braided/twisted headband in the front, etc.

I called myself putting in some twists and that seems like it will be a no go on my transitioning hair...the new growth is so thick and the relaxed ends are so thin...they just puff and unravel before I even get the next twist done 
This is going to be a lonnnng challenge if I dont come up with some more options. 

Im loving the hair porn in here though!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 10, 2012)

-PYT thanks hun. To be honest Sunday I was in a pissy mood. So everything was just annoying me.


----------



## Caramelangel247 (Jul 10, 2012)

Start by Sharing:

[*]What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
[*]What is your style maintenance regimen?
[*]Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
[*]What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
[*]After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
[*]Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


This sounds like just what I need. I decided to ditch my braids. I'm transitioning: I'm 19 weeks. Figured it would be easier to wash my hair after workouts if I ditched the braids. 

Mostly I put my hair in a bun and headband. Then I can just use my Cantu leave in and evoo then pull my hair up. I want to start trying braids and twist. I let my hair down once or twice a week if I use the flatirons. But that took so long that won't happen every week. 

I want to work on protecting my ends and preventing breakage without relying on my extensions to protect my hair.


----------



## nickmack (Jul 10, 2012)

bajandoc86 "...something simple"?! LOL.  Your styles are AMAZING - and they always look so elegant and well-put-together. You're definitely too hard on yourself. I have to cosign with 	-PYT on that. 

On another note, ladies I have a question. So I've ended up really loving my twists , Friday makes a full week that I'd have been in them, and I don't want to wear my hair out - is that funny? LOL. I'd like to wash my hair and redo my twists without loosening everything. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to do this? 

I wouldn't normally decide to retwist/wash, BUT I went to the beach on Sunday and my hair got wet  (I rinsed with clean water after) lol, so I have some fuzziness going on which I'm concerned may lead to tangling.

Thanks in advance


----------



## antisocial (Jul 10, 2012)

I did some cornrows last night but only left them in until after my run this morning. I wasn't feeling them enough to wear them to work. I'm back in a high bun...


----------



## LilMissRed (Jul 10, 2012)

I actually started this challenge (personally) on 7/1, but wasn't sure I wanted to join officially... but I cant seem to stay out of this thread so... here goes 

1.What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? two strand twists
  2.What is your style maintenance regimen? dc 1x per wk (or 2wks depending on my   hair), moisturize,seal, retwist
  3.Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural
  4.What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? hoping to retain length
  5.After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2
  6.Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## cnap (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you ladies. -PYT I'm still in the trial & error process so I don't have a set method. Currently, I'm using castor oil or EVOO to twist


----------



## jprayze (Jul 10, 2012)

Well...guess I'm in the restyle period...flexirod set today so I'm wearing my hair down.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 10, 2012)

hopefully i can rinse this crap out my hair and figure out how i am going to dry my hair for my bun!


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 10, 2012)

shortdub78.  Is it humid where you are?  Do tell, what is this crap you have in you hair?

Caramelangel247 and LilMissRed.  Hi y'all .

nickmack.  That's a good question.  I don't know, hoping one of the styling gurus in this challenge will enlighten.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Do scaves and beanies count as covering up??


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jul 10, 2012)

bajandoc86 I hope you don't mind me saving this pic and using it as a need to try style for later!!

NappyNelle I'm baaccckkk!! this being the second round I've been in I might be able to stay in this challenge the whole time. MIGHT being the operative word   Thanks for the mention!! I'm uploading them now. I've had these in for 5 days and before that I had it bunned during the previous days.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 10, 2012)

Ladies, I am catching up now! Charge my lack of updating the challenger's list to my head, and not my heart. *Also, I sincerely apologize for not making the official post regarding my wonderful, wonderful, co-hosts!!* *We also have some exciting things up our sleeves, and we will be updating you all with information  by the end of the week.* 


-PYT oke: We need you in the group chat 



NikkiQ said:


> Do scaves and beanies count as covering up??



NikkiQ Are wearing scarves and beanies to accent your hair, or are you hiding them from the PR sun? 

nubenapp22 Welcome back!! *looks forwards to pictures*


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 10, 2012)

NappyNelle for protecting from the sun, beach days and of course the scarves to rock some of the cute ways I've seen a few ladies do lately


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here we go ladies! 

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* _Mini Braids...with wither bunning or twisting in between braid sets. _
*What is your style maintenance regimen? * _Oil every day or other day with scalp massages, wearing them up in a ponytail or braid, simple & easy and jazzing it up with cute accessories like hairpins with bows, headbands, scarfs and so on_
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* _Natural since September 2010_
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* _Not really sure but its going to aid my growth and retention so I guess mostly retention. I NEEDS it in my life!_
*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* _I'll take 3 days for 500 Alex_
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


_Side note I'm also taking Hairfinity, garlic supplements, and daily vitamins
The oils I'm using are: Moe grow ( made by me) and HTGE (with cayenne and onion oil)

Starting pictures:
Pic2- my layers/shortest area length ranges from 5-7 inches
Pic4- Just a teaser of my best twist out to date!
_


----------



## isawstars (Jul 10, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists

What is your style maintenance regimen? Moisturize every day with BRX braid spray, baggy as needed.  shampoo and DC once a week.

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Retention

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
I will post picture in a separate post because I have to use my phone.

**Edit:  The app on my phone says "error" everytime I try to post the pictures to the thread.  I uninstalled and downloaded it again and it still doesn't work. Sigh...


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 10, 2012)

Today I wore a messy Ballerina Bun:











I'm going to pre-poo and baggy with coconut oil tonight and finally wash my hair tomorrow.



NikkiQ said:


> NappyNelle for protecting from the sun, beach days and of course the scarves to rock some of the cute ways I've seen a few ladies do lately



NikkiQ Then come on in (and bring some rum)! 

isawstars That's ok. I've noticed that the app has been faulty for me lately.

nubenapp22 *sigh* I want braids too!! Why is my hair so fine?


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 10, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Today I wore a messy Ballerina Bun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
NappyNelle ...pretty! Question.....when you prepoo and baggy with coconut oil do you do it on dry hair or do you do it on damp hair?



LADIES, Guess who put some twists in her transitioning hair this evening?? ME! And they look busted, but not so bad for my first try lol. Ill take a pic tomorrow. They definitely arent suitable for wearing down, but they look kind of cute pinned up various ways.  I can see this style possibly growing on me.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 10, 2012)

Leslie_C I did this pre-poo on dry hair. I'm so sad I never tried to twist my hair while transitioning.  I'm sure yours look very cute.


----------



## nickmack (Jul 11, 2012)

Is anyone keeping their twists/braids in for more than a week? If so, are you re-doing the perimeter weekly/bi-weekly?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 11, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> shortdub78.  Is it humid where you are?  Do tell, what is this crap you have in you hair?
> 
> Caramelangel247 and LilMissRed.  Hi y'all .
> 
> nickmack.  That's a good question.  I don't know, hoping one of the styling gurus in this challenge will enlighten.



it is very humid!  and the crap was conditioner from Monday!   but i finally rinsed it out and used the blow dryer on cool to dry.  i didn't comb  or brush while using the dryer, just my hand gliding down the hair.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 11, 2012)

nickmack said:


> Is anyone keeping their twists/braids in for more than a week? If so, are you re-doing the perimeter weekly/bi-weekly?



I keep mine in for 2-3 weeks at a time. I don't re-do the perimeter unless it looks really bad. A little bit of aloe vera gel or shea-butter and scarf helps keep the frizz at bay.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 11, 2012)

When I wore mini twists I kept them in for 5 weeks. I just treated them like loose hair and stuck with my reggie. Also, I wrapped them around my head at night and covered them with my sleep bonnet, that really kept them frizz free and gave them a nice curve so they framed my face well. Thanks again Naptural85.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 11, 2012)

nickmack said:


> Is anyone keeping their twists/braids in for more than a week? If so, are you re-doing the perimeter weekly/bi-weekly?



nickmack I keep mine in for 3+ weeks, and I don't redo the perimeter. However, when my hair was shorter, I would redo the front portion.


----------



## isawstars (Jul 11, 2012)

FINALLY!  Pitchassss!

And my question for y'all is... do I need to good trim?  I haven't had a legit (professional) trim since November 2011.  Since then I've been trimming my hair in twists with $20 hair cutting shears from Sally's... I recently did a lazy trim on May 30th... I wasn't as thorough like I normally am... And my ends are kinda frizzy/rough, thin (IMO) and occasionally stick to hair while in twists.  I have some close up pictures of my ends attached to this post.

So, do I need a professional trim or should I just upgrade my shears?  I really don't want to cut again... it seems too soon    sigh.


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 11, 2012)

That's a good question.  I've just been dusting too and my ends are kind of similar to yours. IMHO your ends look good.  They have good thickness to the very tips.

  It can be risky going to the salon.  I'm voting to keep DIYing.


----------



## JassyMo (Jul 11, 2012)

isawstars said:


> FINALLY!  Pitchassss!
> 
> And my question for y'all is... do I need to good trim?  I haven't had a legit (professional) trim since November 2011.  Since then I've been trimming my hair in twists with $20 hair cutting shears from Sally's... I recently did a lazy trim on May 30th... I wasn't as thorough like I normally am... And my ends are kinda frizzy/rough, thin (IMO) and occasionally stick to hair while in twists.  I have some close up pictures of my ends attached to this post.
> 
> So, do I need a professional trim or should I just upgrade my shears?  I really don't want to cut again... it seems too soon    sigh.



I don't think you need a trim but dusting should be enough. IMO


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok ladies, as promised here are my results from my twists on transitioning hair (5.5 months post)..

Now keep in mind, I am not good at doing hair AT ALL  lol...some of the elaborate styles pictured I will probably never be able to do. Im shocked these came out pretty decent and not too scalpy. So I know they are plain and nothing to write home about, but Im super proud of myself


Do you guys wash your hair in twists and if so how? Im assuming washing with two textures would cause them to unravel (I already had to redo some this morning just from them coming unraveled on their own overnight)...Ill probably just try it on the day before Im going to take them down anyway as a trial. Ill try to put the small twists into a handful of large twists and band them toward the ends and cowash them.


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 11, 2012)

Leslie_C.  Shoot your hair looks good.  You are good at doing hair and the headband...to die for.  

NappyNelle, Hey thanks for letting me totally stay up in your thread.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 11, 2012)

Leslie_C They look great!!! You have a lot of new-growth! You also have the cutest headbands.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 11, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> @Leslie_C. Shoot your hair looks good. You are good at doing hair and the headband...to die for.
> 
> @NappyNelle, Hey thanks for letting me totally stay up in your thread.



MeowMix Thanks chica! Dont sleep on the dollar tree for headbands lol! I collect scarves too...I catch a large lot on ebay cheap every once in a while and most of them are even 100%silk!



MsDee14 said:


> @Leslie_C They look great!!! You have a lot of new-growth! You also have the cutest headbands.


 
MsDee14 Thanks so much, especially for answering my questions and it was you who inspired me to actually try them on transitioning hair...I thought they would look horrible on me, but you rock them so well I decided to try and Im really happy with the results. 

An added bonus is the hair stays so moist. 24 hours without any added moisture now and my hair feels ultra moist/soft. I struggle with dryness so Im pumped! Im going to bantu knot them tonight. and I might try half up half down tomorrow. I work 12 hour shifts the next 4 days...so I plan to keep them in until Monday and maybe longer depending on how they hold up. They are still trying to unravel on me so I dunno...I guess I need to do them smaller next time and/or find something really tacky to hold them together. Im sure beeswax would work, but Im afraid that would cause buildup and breakage on the ends. I used plain shea butter. I did get some perm rods today to try to help the ends stay together as well. 

They took me forever to do too...please tell me I will get faster in time lol. It took me almost 4 hours and they werent even very small at all lol.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok so Im a bad challenger...I wore my hair in a ponytail today, not a bun and I kept swinging it around.  Back to buns tomorrow, I promise!


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 12, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> Thanks chica! Dont sleep on the dollar tree for headbands lol! I collect scarves too...I catch a large lot on ebay cheap every once in a while and most of them are even 100%silk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leslie_C
You're welcome!
Yes, that's why I love them. It's so much easier for me to moisturize my hair and it stays that way for a while. You can also treat them like your loose hair and do various styles. Because of  twists, my transition is a breeze. 
Yeah..beeswax probably would work, but for the same reason you mentioned..I stick to shea-butter. 
The perm rods should help though. 
YES! It will get faster with time. trust me


----------



## jprayze (Jul 12, 2012)

The bun is back today, but my hair is really thin on the edges and it's getting harder to disguise it.  I'm pretty sure that the thinning/hair loss is due to my meds.  Waiting for my dr appts to change my med.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Ladies! I'm here...just installed a new set of twists. I actually twisted stretched hair for a little more length. This was my first time using this method and it turned out great. I can pull them back into a banana clip or wear them loose...lot of styling flexibility. I hope to keep them 2 weeks but will Cowash 2-3 times a week an m&s my thirsty hair daily. I will be back with pics...


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 12, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> I did another flat twist updo on Sunday. Meh, it's aight. I had something way more intricate in mind, but my fingers were not cooperating. So.....I did something simple.



Your hair looks great bajandoc86! My styling life would be a tad easier if I could learn how to flat twist my own hair...I can never get them to stay but I can do them on my dd.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 12, 2012)

jprayze said:


> The bun is back today, but my hair is really thin on the edges and it's getting harder to disguise it.  I'm pretty sure that the thinning/hair loss is due to my meds.  Waiting for my dr appts to change my med.



jprayze Are you using anything for your edges? My edges aren't as thick as I would like them to be either.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't think I officially joined....

1. What is your primary style? Twists
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? co wash 2-3 times a week/moisturize and seal daily 
3. Are you natural, relaxed or transitioning? natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? retain length and healthy hair
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days? Generally wear a twist out for 2 days before restyling


----------



## nickmack (Jul 12, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> Ok ladies, as promised here are my results from my twists on transitioning hair (5.5 months post)..
> 
> Do you guys wash your hair in twists and if so how? Im assuming washing with two textures would cause them to unravel (I already had to redo some this morning just from them coming unraveled on their own overnight)...Ill probably just try it on the day before Im going to take them down anyway as a trial. Ill try to put the small twists into a handful of large twists and band them toward the ends and cowash them.



Hey Leslie_C - first of all your twists look REALLY nice!  Good job.

Second of all, I washed my twists two days ago. I plaited (braided) several twists into multiple sections and secured the ends with Goody ouchless ponytail holders. I pre-pooed using Chicoro's moisture-drenched pre-poo recipe and then I washed my scalp with a little black soap, rinsed about 4 times under the shower to make sure there was nothing left on my scalp, and that was it! Added a condish to the length of my twists, sealed with castor oil - and I was all done.

I made sure to undo my ponytail holders and then pull sections of twists taught before pinning them down (so that they'd dry with the roots stretched)


----------



## nickmack (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks NappyNelle, kinkycurlygurl and everyone else who answered my question on re-doing the perimeter! I ended up redoing the front of my hair...and then the edges...and that was more or less it! My twists look refreshed and happy. More importantly, my SCALP is happy! YAY! 

I have decided that these twists will not be coming out until the end of July. I'll keep using the cleansing method outlined in my previous post each week, and then redo the front/back/sides as needed. I also check through to make sure there's no loose hair - I noticed about a 1/2" wide section of untwisted hair yesterday (WHERE did it come from?! ) and added it to a neighbouring twist. 

I should also add that I'm staying away from heat (unless using my Hair Therapy Wrap) and combs for the duration of this challenge. Keeping the twists in has made it very easy to avoid both; whenever I redo a twist, I simply finger-detangle. Makes my life very easy. 

Oh, and that *Chicoro Moisture-Drenched Pre-Poo* left my twists feeling like HEAVEN.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 12, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> @jprayze Are you using anything for your edges? My edges aren't as thick as I would like them to be either.


 

I made a mix of JBCO, MN, and peppermint oil.  I've been using it for about a month.  It's helping with overall growth, but I really haven't seen a change in my edges yet.  I don't think I see a change until I get off this med.


----------



## JassyMo (Jul 12, 2012)

Checking in: Still in braids... I haven't needed to touch them up or anything like that, washed once since putting them in. Wearing a scarf at night helps maintain them very well w/ hardly no frizz. Here's some pics


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 12, 2012)

JassyMo said:


> Checking in: Still in braids... I haven't needed to touch them up or anything like that, washed once since putting them in. Wearing a scarf at night helps maintain them very well w/ hardly no frizz. Here's some pics



Wow..they are still VERY neat!!! 

They look great!


----------



## Victoria44 (Jul 12, 2012)

The only thing I worry about when in mini twists is constantly retwisting the ends. I do it everyday, and I can't keep my hands out my hair looking for more that have unravelled. Does anyone else have to retwist the ends a lot? And do you think it will eventually cause splits from manipulation?


----------



## -PYT (Jul 12, 2012)

Victoria44 I worry about the same thing. That's the one thing I hate about mini twists. Feels like it defeats the purpose of being low manipulation  after a while I just stopped caring.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jul 12, 2012)

-PYT I need to get to that point where I just don't care lol. I really just can't stop smh


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 12, 2012)

isawstars said:


> So, do I need a professional trim or should I just upgrade my shears?  I really don't want to cut again... it seems too soon    sigh.



isawstars I don't think you need a trim, dusting, or new shears at all. Your ends look normal to me. Do you seal? Perhaps that will stop the frizzy/rough feeling that they have. Oh, and thanks for sharing your pitchas. Your hair is cute!



Leslie_C said:


> Now keep in mind, I am not good at doing hair AT ALL  lol...some of the elaborate styles pictured I will probably never be able to do. Im shocked these came out pretty decent and not too scalpy. *So I know they are plain and nothing to write home about, but Im super proud of myself*
> 
> *Do you guys wash your hair in twists and if so how?* Im assuming washing with two textures would cause them to unravel (I already had to redo some this morning just from them coming unraveled on their own overnight)



Leslie_C  Your hair looks great!! No more negative talk about plain styling; be proud of your newly found skillz!  You have lots of growth for nearly 6 months post, and your headband is super cute. I'm one of the lonely people that can't fully wash my hair in twists.  They continue to unravel, want to mesh together, etc. (That doesn't stop me from cowashing them every once in a while though )



MeowMix said:


> NappyNelle, Hey thanks for letting me totally stay up in your thread.



MeowMix This is YOUR thread too!  Thanks for keeping it updated and answering questions all the time. 



MsDee14 said:


> Leslie_C They look great!!! You have a lot of new-growth! *You also have the cutest headbands*.



MsDee14 I totally agree.



Leslie_C said:


> MeowMix Thanks chica! Dont sleep on the dollar tree for headbands lol! I collect scarves too...*I catch a large lot on ebay cheap every once in a while and most of them are even 100%silk!*
> 
> MsDee14 Thanks so much, especially for answering my questions and *it was you who inspired me to actually try them on transitioning hair*...I thought they would look horrible on me, but you rock them so well I decided to try and Im really happy with the results.



Leslie_C Dang... gotta go back on ebay. SMH. lol LHCF is always making me spend money I don't have.  Awwww, MsDee14 is a transitioning inspiration! How sweet.



jprayze said:


> The bun is back today, but my hair is really thin on the edges and it's getting harder to disguise it.  *I'm pretty sure that the thinning/hair loss is due to my meds.* Waiting for my dr appts to change my med.



I'm right there with you jprayze. I try to stay positive about it, massage my  oils into those areas and pray that my hair turns around. When I first started on  my meds last year, I lost A LOT of hair. Thankfully, it thickened back up fairly quickly, so I'm hoping for the same results this time around. 



gvin89 said:


> Don't think I officially joined....



 Welcome back gvin89!



JassyMo said:


> Checking in: Still in braids... I haven't needed to touch them up or anything like that, washed once since putting them in. Wearing a scarf at night helps maintain them very well w/ hardly no frizz. Here's some pics



JassyMo Those are beautiful braids. I want some! *whines*



Victoria44 said:


> The only thing I worry about when in mini twists is constantly retwisting the ends. *I do it everyday*, and I can't keep my hands out my hair looking for more that have unravelled. Does anyone else have to retwist the ends a lot? And do you think it will eventually cause splits from manipulation?



Victoria44 Everyday?  I believe we have similar hair, and I know that would be too much for my strands. I also get unraveling at the ends (and full unraveling in the back, at the sides, near the temple...) and castor oil 2-3x a week on my ends keeps them 'together' without causing knots. I'd rather oil my ends and let them curl, than try to retwist them constantly.


----------



## JassyMo (Jul 12, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> Wow..they are still VERY neat!!!
> 
> They look great!



Thankyou... I am soo excited to find a scarf that actually stays on lol. I'm like wow I just found this amazing scarf at 25 im never getting rid of it.


----------



## isawstars (Jul 12, 2012)

Victoria44 said:
			
		

> The only thing I worry about when in mini twists is constantly retwisting the ends. I do it everyday, and I can't keep my hands out my hair looking for more that have unravelled. Does anyone else have to retwist the ends a lot? And do you think it will eventually cause splits from manipulation?



I dont retwist my ends... I just leave em be!  I only have a few that untwist a quarter of the way up.  Im too lazy too be bothered with em... Because it'll just do what it wants and unravel again... Like you said.  Do what nappynelle suggested.  Typically my ends curl up when i moisturize/oil the ends.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I want to take a break from bunning...I'm going to try to find someone to do some minibraids for me.


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 12, 2012)

jprayze.  Alright.  If I had time I'd do mini-braids.  If you want to DIY, manter26 has some real good how-to and tips.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 12, 2012)

MeowMix said:
			
		

> jprayze.  Alright.  If I had time I'd do mini-braids.  If you want to DIY, manter26 has some real good how-to and tips.



I wish I was a DIYer! Kinda style challenged and impatient...


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 12, 2012)

I tried the "bad hair day" braids again, this time with an inverted side braid. I like it much better.






http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=16340783#post16340783


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 12, 2012)

Victoria44 About you twists unraveling, you might try twisting all the way to the very end of the hair then twirling the ends around your finger. That's what I do with the end of mine and I don't have any trouble with twists unraveling. I have the opposite problem. My hair starts to lock up on me if I leave them in twists too long.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Jul 12, 2012)

I know, I know. I'm late. Judge away lol. I've still been twisting, I just haven't had time to post w/ pics.

   1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists
   2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Either braid or bantu knot my twists at night. Apply water and moisturizer and grapeseed oil whenever they feel dry. 
   3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural
   4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? retention and elongation without straightening
   5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3
   6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

In the pic is my most recent set of mini twists. They've been in for about a week and they'll probably last for a month.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 12, 2012)

nickmack said:


> Hey @Leslie_C - first of all your twists look REALLY nice!  Good job.
> 
> Second of all, I washed my twists two days ago. I plaited (braided) several twists into multiple sections and secured the ends with Goody ouchless ponytail holders. I pre-pooed using Chicoro's moisture-drenched pre-poo recipe and then I washed my scalp with a little black soap, rinsed about 4 times under the shower to make sure there was nothing left on my scalp, and that was it! Added a condish to the length of my twists, sealed with castor oil - and I was all done.
> 
> I made sure to undo my ponytail holders and then pull sections of twists taught before pinning them down (so that they'd dry with the roots stretched)


 
nickmack, thanks! And thanks for the breakdown...Im kind of scurred my hair will lock/mat up, but Ill probably try it at least once lol. More than likely Ill just end up taking down and redoing every 7 to 10 days...but my scalp gets so itchy Id be lucky to make it 7 days LOL. Ill come up with some kind of modified method to at least cleanse my scalp.



NappyNelle said:


> @isawstars I don't think you need a trim, dusting, or new shears at all. Your ends look normal to me. Do you seal? Perhaps that will stop the frizzy/rough feeling that they have. Oh, and thanks for sharing your pitchas. Your hair is cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
NappyNelle YES MAAM! LOL



LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> I know, I know. I'm late. Judge away lol. I've still been twisting, I just haven't had time to post w/ pics.
> 
> 1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists
> 2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Either braid or bantu knot my twists at night. Apply water and moisturizer and grapeseed oil whenever they feel dry.
> ...


 
LoveTheSkinImIn welcome! and LOL @ "judge away". Love the twists!


----------



## -PYT (Jul 13, 2012)

NappyNelle are you mini twisting??? Can't wait for pics. Going to twist out these flat twists for the next two days...not sure what to do after that....


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 13, 2012)

-PYT Oh I've been so worried about you!! I'm glad you are ok.  And yes, I am minitwisting my hair. I've put in so many hours and will finish the last small sections in the front later on today. Hopefully they will look as nice as LoveTheSkinImIn's photos.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just checking in!
I have kinda been a bad girl this week. I flat ironed monday night because I wanted to see what's up with these ends. My hair has been down daily since then 
I had this fear for some reason that my ends would not like wet bunning, so i wanted to see how they look after about a month of doing it.
They look great!! Still blunt after my trim, and very healthy.
so i will stay with the wet bunning.


----------



## nickmack (Jul 13, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> nickmack, thanks! And thanks for the breakdown...Im kind of scurred my hair will lock/mat up, but Ill probably try it at least once lol. More than likely Ill just end up taking down and redoing every 7 to 10 days...but my scalp gets so itchy Id be lucky to make it 7 days LOL. Ill come up with some kind of modified method to at least cleanse my scalp.



You're welcome! My hair is only too happy to start trying to loc itself, so I know the feeling. Normally I have issues rinsing/cowashing my twists because of meshing and tangling. But this method worked out *beautifully*! My scalp gets psychotic if it doesn't come into contact with water at least once/twice a week - so I can related, hahaha!


----------



## Victoria44 (Jul 13, 2012)

NappyNelle isawstars kinkycurlygurl

Thanks for the advice girls, I'm going to try and ignore small unravellings, and only retwist the few that almost unravel to the base.  

kinkycurlygurl I always twist exactly how you suggested, and the coil doesn't do much to hold the ends together unfortunately   but I hope you've figured out how to keep your ends from locking, that's stressful lol


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, so this week I braided my hair in front and two strand twisted in the back and put them in a bun as I usually do. I did such a bad job twisting. The twists on one side of my head are thicker than the ones on the other side. Can't wait to take them out later this evening, detangle and put hair back in a bun or up using a claw clip. Will wash and braid tomorrow. 

I'm loving all the mini braids and twist pics your posting.  I'll Be back with pics later.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 13, 2012)

I washed my hair in twists with some Wen(which is moisturizing enough for me not to condition) last night, let it airdry for a bit then took the twists out. I'm rocking a braid-n-curl today and will twist my hair back up on Sunday. Hopefully they will be picture worthy.


----------



## LilMissRed (Jul 13, 2012)

Last nite I did a dc, moisturized, sealed and put in some twists.  normally my twists look pretty good, but these  I obviously did them too big and I didnt use a mirror.. so I'll be taking them out this evening and retwisting using a mirror and making them smaller so they can last for a week sigh


----------



## nickmack (Jul 13, 2012)

LilMissRed said:


> Last nite I did a dc, moisturized, sealed and put in some twists.  normally my twists look pretty good, but these  I obviously did them too big and I didnt use a mirror.. so I'll be taking them out this evening and retwisting using a mirror and making them smaller so they can last for a week sigh


 The good thing is that the big twists you did ought to give you a bit of stretch for installing the new set


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 13, 2012)

^Exactly. 

Here are my mini twists:

















I'm going to pin curl my ends again, since the back is curled and fluffy (finished that part last night) and the front is really straight (just finished before the photo). I'll be maintaining this set for quite a while.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 13, 2012)

omg Nelle your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 13, 2012)

Rocky91 said:


> omg Nelle your hair is gorgeous!!



Ditto NN


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you!!  Rocky91 & MeowMix


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 13, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> ^Exactly.
> 
> Here are my mini twists:
> 
> ...


 
NappyNelle They look gorgeous! They look like extensions (that is the ultimate compliment when you get mistaken for wearing a weave!)


----------



## youwillrise (Jul 14, 2012)

ok yall, 

i'm FINALLY getting some twists in my hair.  like i said, i have been neglecting my hair for a while now.  i finished one side and i just started on the other.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Jul 14, 2012)

NappyNelle lovely


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 14, 2012)

NappyNelle I LOVE them!!!!!!!!! Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 14, 2012)

Rocky91 said:


> Just checking in!
> I have kinda been a bad girl this week. I flat ironed monday night because I wanted to see what's up with these ends. My hair has been down daily since then
> *I had this fear for some reason that my ends would not like wet bunning, so i wanted to see how they look after about a month of doing it.*
> They look great!! Still blunt after my trim, and very healthy.
> so i will stay with the wet bunning.


 
I feel like this too sometimes when I am in protectie styles. 

I flat iron to see if any damaged was caused and lo and behold my hair looks better than I thought.

I am enjoying my bunning. I bun with banana clips. I take the lose hair that is in the ponytail and make three jumbo twists, take those three twists, and form one braid, roll the braid and tuck the ends and pin the ends under. After a couple of days, my hair stays moisturized. This is my summer do and I may go into the fall with this look. I hope to retain more hair than ever!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 14, 2012)

*Hello again ladies*!



*Sorry I haven't been posting new pics or updates.* I know I am in a landslide to be BSL but right now I am in mini 2strand twists. I do not really have a sufficient camera for photos right now


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks so much ladies!!!!!! 

RegaLady Um.... can I see the twisted/braided banana clip bun of yours?


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 14, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Thanks so much ladies!!!!!!
> 
> @RegaLady Um.... can I see the twisted/braided banana clip bun of yours?


 
I just knew you were going to askNappyNelle

I promise I will post the pics. They will be coming up soon.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just finished twisting my hair. One day with my hair out and I missed my twists already.
I didn't curl the ends because I plan on wearing these up. I will keep these in for 1 week, then next weekend I will do smaller ones, curl the ends with straws and keep em in for 3 weeks.

My hair looks so much shorter in twists..but I don't mind. All the relaxed ends will be gone in 18 months anyway.


----------



## nickmack (Jul 15, 2012)

I haven't put a comb in my hair since early last week... This is new for me  Still have the same twists I installed last week Friday during my Burn Notice episodes, washed once this week and retouched anybody who looked like they were trying to get chummy with their neighbours - or themselves  I only finger-detangle when retouching my twists, and I've noticed quite a bit of shed hairs coming out. 

Only 2 more weeks until the end of the month when I can take down these twists and fully detangle this head of mine! Hope I can make it.  This is a first for me. 

Started taking my MSM again - my knees are a-popping and I remembered how much it helped plus I THINK I got good hair growth from it. I _think_. 

Hey NappyNelle, your fine hair gives me hope! Looks like you've retained most of your growth via twisting! Some of my strands are so fine, they're hard to see (on shed hair), and others are medium-coarse. My hair is a nut. 

Um, I think that's it for now. I have pics on my phone to upload...I guess I should do this sometime today...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 15, 2012)

I took my twists down because they were looking pretty fuzzy. I am in love with how soft/moist my hair was still! I finger detangled as I took them down and didnt even need to comb my hair out. Im seriously in awe at how well the hair retains moisture when twisted. Why didnt you all tell me!!??
Definitely a keeper, I just have to figure out how to make them last longer and minimize fuzz. Im sure its a matter of technique. For one thing, Im sure they need to be tighter since they loosen a little on their own and some will also unravel. They looked like they had been washed and I hadnt even washed them lol....if they were that fuzzy without being washed imagine what they would have looked like if I did wash them!

I cant believe this is a style I had ruled out as wearing out...I thought even when Im fully a natural, I would only twist overnight for twistouts...but the style has totally grown on me now and I can see myself wearing them as a style.

I thought I would make today a hair day, but not really in the mood so Ill probably revert to the bun for today and may prepoo/wash/dc  tonight or in the morning. Or to save time I may dc overnight on dry hair, then wash and do a rinse out in the morning.


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 15, 2012)

nickmack said:


> I haven't put a comb in my hair since early last week... This is new for me  Still have the same twists I installed last week Friday during my Burn Notice episodes, washed once this week and *retouched anybody who looked like they were trying to get chummy with their neighbours - or themselves * I only finger-detangle when retouching my twists, and I've noticed quite a bit of shed hairs coming out.


nickmack, that description cracked me up.  I hear what your saying about posting the pics.  I just wanted to do a quick check in for now.  I need to come back with my snap(s).

bajandoc86.  You and a couple of the others are definitely FIERCE when it comes to styling.  My goal by the end of this challenge is to be able to bite one of your styles

Leslie_C.  Oh wow you took it out.  That was a cute style.  Twist are cool because the look delish either way.  Listen to me talking about hair being delicious.  It must be getting close to lunch.


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 15, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> Just finished twisting my hair. One day with my hair out and I missed my twists already.
> I didn't curl the ends because I plan on wearing these up. I will keep these in for 1 week, then next weekend I will do smaller ones, curl the ends with straws and keep em in for 3 weeks.
> 
> My hair looks so much shorter in twists..but I don't mind. All the relaxed ends will be gone in 18 months anyway.



MsDee14.  Hey forgive me for not saying this b4,but your pics look GREAT.  We should start a ticker for the relaxed ends :wink2:


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 15, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> @MsDee14. Hey forgive me for not saying this b4,but your pics look GREAT. We should start a ticker for the relaxed ends :wink2:


 

MsDee14 I agree with MeowMix...looks great! Im about to stalk your blog so I can get better at twisting lol.

MeowMix...yeah its weird my scalp was itching and I felt like it needed to be washed and they looked pretty fuzzy and kind of not so good lol. But when I got them down go figure my scalp didnt even itch after I took them down lol.  I should have just redone the edges to clean them up and last a few more days at least. I have this obsession with washing my hair! I need to find some kind of scalp refresher I can spray on my scalp to relieve itching if I want to stretch my wash days out. Normally I dont go more than 4 days. Id like to be able to go 1-2 weeks if my twists will hold up that long.  

I have an idea...when I was little my mom would twist my hair and braid the last inch or so...Il bet that would prevent unraveling...what do you think?

I know one thing...I have HIH disease and when my hair is out I cant keep my hands out of it. I had it in a high bun today...then that felt too tight so I took that down once my company left. Since then Ive been been playing in my hair ever since. I could kick myself because Im almost 6 months post, but the last time I relaxed as at least 4 month before then...Imagine I could be pushing 1 year post now. I cant wait to be natural!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 15, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> I have an idea...when I was little my mom would twist my hair and braid the last inch or so...Il bet that would prevent unraveling...what do you think?



Leslie_C That is sure to work. Sometimes I do the outside; I'll braid the base of my hair, and then twist all the way down. When I braid my hair for out styles, I twist the end of the braid.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jul 16, 2012)

Got my hair in a braid out high bun for the next week or so


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 16, 2012)

i may do some flat twists or a bun today.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 16, 2012)

MeowMix Thank you!


----------



## LilMissRed (Jul 16, 2012)

I re-twisted ... smaller  ... moisturized and sealed on yesterday.. today I'm wearing a high bun  its small BUT its a bun  I'm satisfied (for now)


----------



## geejay (Jul 16, 2012)

I put in a set of mini-twists. Did it over two blocks of time on Friday and Saturday evening (watching Farscape on netflix..good times!) I used a tip from Naptural85 about twisting very firmly and it really makes a difference. So they twists are in a bun today. 

And I included a picture of my first set of smaller twists from a year ago.


----------



## -PYT (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey girls!  Finally, I can post w/out feeling guilty now that that exam is over lol I've been thinking about my hair a LOT!  So this past wknd, my aunt gave me some of her Wen Fig to try and I can't wait!  It just might make me a believer.  Took out my flat twists and got the most banging-est curly fro twistout!  

Exhibit A:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I lovvvvved it!  It's still so soft since I twisted with castor oil on damp hair w/eco styler.  good mix.  Pulled it into a side puff (a la NaturalChica) for class today smoothing my edges with water/shea butter. perfection.  Will be washing tomorrow! Missed you girls. I'm trying to hop on this mini twist train whenever i get the time!!!!!

Exhibit B:


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 16, 2012)

geejay said:


> I put in a set of mini-twists. Did it over two blocks of time on Friday and Saturday evening (watching Farscape on netflix..good times!) I used a tip from Naptural85 about twisting very firmly and it really makes a difference. So they twists are in a bun today.
> 
> And I included a picture of my first set of smaller twists from a year ago.


 
geejay, those are beau-ti-ful! Do you twist on wet or dry hair? 

Also, how do you twist and watch tv? I feel like I have to look in the mirror to make sure Im not grabbing too big sections or it isnt looking to scalpy. Id love to be able to do it while I watch tv!



-PYT said:


> Hey girls! Finally, I can post w/out feeling guilty now that that exam is over lol I've been thinking about my hair a LOT! So this past wknd, my aunt gave me some of her Wen Fig to try and I can't wait! It just might make me a believer. Took out my flat twists and got the most banging-est curly fro twistout!
> 
> Exhibit A:
> 
> ...


 
PYT, your hair is very pretty!  PS where did you get the earrings in the bottom pic. 

PS, I didnt undertand if you meant you havent tried the WEN yet and cant wait or if you couldnt wait to share your results. Was the twistout after the WEN? Ive been wanting to try WEN, but its so pricey lol. I tried the generic hair one at Sallys and was less than impressed.


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 16, 2012)

Ooooh y'all are going to have me twisting.  All these twist styles are bomb.com .  Whoa is me, don't have the time now.  Here again are some quicky cornrow styles


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi ladies!!  I've been MIA for a while, but I got lured into daycare duty by watching my goddaughter all last week while my bestie's normal provider was on vacation, and then I had trial this morning that thankfully settled at 7:45 a.m.

PYT, thanks so much for your kind words about my twists!!  I'm still in the same set, haven't even had time to wash them, which I hope to do this week sometime.  They're starting to get a little fuzzy, but have no choice but to hold on until the 27th when I take them out.  I love all the buns, twists/outs and braids/outs I've seen here; you ladies are doing the doggone thing!!


----------



## geejay (Jul 16, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> geejay, those are beau-ti-ful! Do you twist on wet or dry hair?
> 
> Also, how do you twist and watch tv? I feel like I have to look in the mirror to make sure Im not grabbing too big sections or it isnt looking to scalpy. Id love to be able to do it while I watch tv!



Leslie_C Thanks  In the beginning I would always twist on wet hair. But lately, I've started twisting on dry hair. So after washing, I braid it to stretch it. After it's dry I undo the braids and start styling from there..buns or twists.

I finger part and twist by feel because I'm not trying to make the parts really precise. I'm really kind of a slob about that sort of thing


----------



## -PYT (Jul 16, 2012)

Leslie_C  Thanks girl.  I have no clue about the earrings.  Gift from my dad.  But about the Wen, I meant I can't wait to try it.  My aunt just gave it to me on Saturday.  She's been a Wen girl.  Gallon of the Fig under her bathroom sink lol.  Yeah it's indeed not cheap, but if it could potentially eliminate the need for other hair products it may be worth it for some, I suppose.  I'm ballin' on a budget though


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 16, 2012)

All of you ladies are showing off in here!! Wonderful styling skills.

-PYT I hope your exam went very, very well.

MeowMix How do you keep your edges so full, yet sleek?


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 17, 2012)

Still have my twists in from last week. Sweat from workout brought the shrinkage bandit, but they are still looking very nice. I will take them out Sunday and rock the twist out for a day or two before retwisting. My dd has mini twists and says we are twins...but she had to let it be known that her hair is LONGER than mine lol!


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 17, 2012)

NappyNelle.  Thank you.  I actually start braids behind  my edges.  That hair just does what it wants to do.  Oh and I laid them down with a scarf and some leave-in conditioner for about 15 mins before taking that picture.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jul 17, 2012)

I couldn't even reach 2 weeks w/ my last set of mini twists, I got too bored lol.  Next set is going to be slightly bigger so it takes less time to put in and i don't feel as bad taking them out early..


----------



## isawstars (Jul 17, 2012)

Victoria44 

I want to do mini twists but I am afraid the same will happen to me.  Plus it seems super time consuming. I  already dread redoing my twists and it takes me an hour.  Hopefully I will get faster


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 17, 2012)

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* My hair is thick enough for twist now!  
*What is your style maintenance regimen?* I need to develop one
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural 
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* Thicker Healthier hair, some length, as long as I can maintain thick hair would be great. Hoping to get my hair thick enough for mini braids
*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* I will probably start twisting after a day out, but it will take me two days to finish my twist. Hopefully, I will be faster as the challenge goes on.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 17, 2012)

I used my 2 day wearing my hair out pass for the first time since this challenge started yesterday and today  And it was just a curly puff fom bantu knots. Back to my bun tomorrow for my 3 day work stretch. Im not sure when Ill get to put twists back in...I miss them now lol .   Im off Saturday and Sunday, but having relatives/company this weekend so I probably wont have time. Then I work Monday and Tuesday...but Im off Wednesday thru Friday so Ill definitely do it then. My hair still feels nice and soft and fluffy so Im happy about that! Im so happy my hair finally seem to readily accept moisture. Im not sure what magically changed it, bc for a while I could have probably moisturized it 3 times a day and it would still be dry, especialy the new growth. Now it feels so good I cant keep my hands out of it lol. Yay me! . I massage it and daydream about my natural hair looking as awesome as you ladies here in this challenge!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 17, 2012)

Seamonster Welcome back! Your hair has grown back very quickly from your last cut. 



gvin89 said:


> My dd has mini twists and says we are twins...but she had to let it be known that her hair is LONGER than mine lol!



gvin89 LOL That is cute.



MeowMix said:


> NappyNelle.  Thank you.  I actually start braids behind  my edges.  That hair just does what it wants to do.  Oh and I laid them down with a scarf and some leave-in conditioner for about 15 mins before taking that picture.



MeowMix That's a really good tip. My cornrows always left my edges looking... not so good.


----------



## -PYT (Jul 17, 2012)

So...I've had this conditioner that I used to finger detangle on my hair for hours. This is one of those days I wished my hair could be done quickly. Sigh. Think I'll do medium twists though.


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 17, 2012)

@NappyNelle,

Here is my twisted, braided bun



poof

Doing this method keeps my hair nice and moisterized. I wish I can show you what it looks like in detail, but it looks like a regular bun. I figured that effective bunning just comes down to the technique.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jul 17, 2012)

isawstars I used to be a slow twister too lol, I think you'll speed up the more you do it.


----------



## -PYT (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump bump

Did the twists. They aight. I'm tempted to blow dry my hair then trim the ends. Would that be defeating the purpose? I'm afraid of my hair while it's wet.


----------



## Jewel08 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

This challenge is my summer regimen, it gives my hair a chance to have a break from roller setting.  I typically c/o wash and either braid my hair in two ponytails for a quick set or 4 braids for more volume.  I recently started sealing my hair with sweet almond oil and I love the outcome. 

What are some of your favorite products to use for a braid out style, below are some of my favorites:

Treseme moisturizing conditioner 
 Salerm leave in
Sweet almond oil (to seal)


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 18, 2012)

in my bun.  i used some Scurl yesterday.  it was hard and crunchy outside, but inside the house it is still moisturized and soft.  i haven't applied anything to my hair today.  i still have my hair in a bun.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 18, 2012)

RegaLady Why did you poof? The photo was so pretty! (And I wanted that bun photo for later reference. lol) Your description does make it clear now that I had the visual. 

Jewel08 Hello! Welcome to the board!  Are you natural, relaxed, texlaxed? I like to use Hairitage Hydration Mango Tango Cloud and Fantasia IC Sparklelites Gel for braid outs. I get fluffy and moisturized hair with hold when I use that combo.

-PYT You have to try to dust yourself at least one time. It's so liberating. You don't have to take off much; just the teensy-ist end of the coil to gage the amount you may need to remove (unless you want evenness that is).


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @RegaLady Why did you poof? The photo was so pretty! (And I wanted that bun photo for later reference. lol) Your description does make it clear now that I had the visual.


 
 I don't likes my photos hanging around here for too long

But now you get the point. I thought I would be twisting this summer, but bunning (twisted and braided is doing me fine)


----------



## nickmack (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey everyone 
I was just wondering - was there ever a before/after picture thread for the Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge series? If not, are there any veterans present who can share their before/after pics?


----------



## -PYT (Jul 18, 2012)

NappyNelle Oh, I've trimmed plenty of times.  Even made a vid of it.  Just want to find an easier method...trimming the ends of twists did nothing for my ends.  I just want to shave it all off.


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 18, 2012)

nickmack....oops you caught me.  I don't have any

-PYT.....noooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## isawstars (Jul 18, 2012)

So... I'm about to take down/redo my 2 week old twists... Yall convinced me to go longer... before I was doin 'em once a week... 

So of course I wore my twists out day 1-5ish... Then I started wearing beanies because I thought the looked a mess.  I baggied every other day... and it helped with the frizziness... and yesterday and today I've been wearing my twists out again (day 12 & 13)... and I like 'em better than fresh twists!  

I was at the music store trying out guitars and a guy told me that I looked like "India Arie."  And I didn't mind at all, because I know I looked cute!


----------



## Jewel08 (Jul 19, 2012)

Jewel08 Hello! Welcome to the board!  Are you natural, relaxed, texlaxed? I like to use Hairitage Hydration Mango Tango Cloud and Fantasia IC Sparklelites Gel for braid outs. I get fluffy and moisturized hair with hold when I use that combo.

Thxs NappyNelle! I texlax 2x a year, I will try Fantasia IC for braid outs, sounds like you will get a nice set.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 19, 2012)

nickmack I let my hair airdry before twisting, so the length difference isn't as dramatic as when I show the loose hair comparison. Nevertheless, here are some shots:

July 2011:







October 2011:






November 2011:






January 2012:






April 2012:






Basically, my bands fall past my chin, and my twists now rest at APL in the back. Last July, they rested above SL with lip-length (lol) bangs. I hope that helps to encourage you!

(ETA: If you want to see loose hair comparison photos, I can provide them. Sorry for the people who have seen my hair pics many times before. )


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I need to catch up on this thread. Haven't been in here for a while! From what I see so far, everyone's hair looks beautiful!!

I'm still in my twists that I did Saturday. They are starting to look raggedy so I will be enlisting the help of my hair scarves for week 2. 
I really want to do a flat twist updo, but I feel like the twists wont last more than 1 week. 

I'm also making a new mix with Shea-butter and Aloe vera gel for when I twist next to see if I get better hold. I recall doing this last year and it worked great..so I'm hoping for the same results this year. 

Keep up the great work ladies!!


----------



## Victoria44 (Jul 19, 2012)

I just got my first batch of amla and olive heavy cream, and I really like the texture!  I'm going to twist with it tonight, i'm so excited  I've heard great thingsss


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 19, 2012)

My hair is blowdried right now, and in a messy, very lazy bun.
i will likely continue to keep it simple cowash and bun during the week, DC and twistout/braidout on weekends.


----------



## cnap (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm still in twists.Wash day was yesterday,but right now me and my hair are not on the same page, so it will stay in this bun until it behaves


----------



## nickmack (Jul 19, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOHHHH NappyNelle  Look at all that hair! That's some pretty amazing retention! I'm trying to fight the urge to add hair to some of my twists to give me enough length to pull my hair up. Lol...


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 19, 2012)

I did a variation on the Degas Ballerina Bun. This time I twisted my hair around a hair stick. It stayed up all day with NO PINS!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 19, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> I just got my first batch of amla and olive heavy cream, and I really like the texture!  I'm going to twist with it tonight, i'm so excited  I've heard great thingsss



Victoria44 This is my twisting staple! I apply to damp hair, make 8 braids, and air dry (usually overnight). The next day I twist.



cnap said:


> I'm still in twists.Wash day was yesterday,but right now me and my hair are not on the same page, so it will stay in this bun until it behaves



cnap That is a pretty bun.  Your hair looks like it's behaving to me.



nickmack said:


> OOOOOOOOOOHHHH NappyNelle  Look at all that hair! That's some pretty amazing retention! I'm trying to fight the urge to add hair to some of my twists to give me enough length to pull my hair up. Lol...



nickmack LOL I know we hair people need evidence that certain things work, and I could only tell the difference when I saw where my twisted bangs fell, or when my hair was loose. Then SO asked me what I did for my twists to stay curled, but hanging past my shoulders. 

Before I had enough hair to pull up, I pinned them into up styles. I faked it till I made it.


















kinkycurlygurl said:


> I did a variation on the Degas Ballerina Bun. This time I twisted my hair around a hair stick. It stayed up all day with NO PINS!



Wow, lovely kinkycurlygurl! Did you literally tie your hair around the stick to keep it up?


----------



## -PYT (Jul 19, 2012)

cnap your hair looks luscious  Love all these hair pics NappyNelle!

I cannot stop touching my hair.  It's so soft.  I'm not ready to give Wen the credit   So I'm going to give it to the castor oil and grapeseed oil that I twisted with 

What you ladies doing with your hair this wknd?  I'm going to keep focusing on not shaving it off


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 19, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @Victoria44 This is my twisting staple! I apply to damp hair, make 8 braids, and air dry (usually overnight). The next day I twist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, sure did. Just wrap the hair around the stick and tuck the ends in to hide them.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 19, 2012)

I took my medium sized twists out and replaced them with smaller braids last week.  Since then I've been co-washing every day and trying out some different conditioners and leave in products.  My hair feels super soft and moisturized, but all this co-washing and product trying has left these braids a fuzzy mess... I'm going to leave the braids in a few more days to continue co-washing, but I think I will end up putting the twists back in.


----------



## Caramelangel247 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm kinda sad and kinda happy. 
My beautiful afro is find gone. I fell for the perm. My workout was making it too difficult to work with all three hair textures in my hair. 

So I'm sad about my afro but my hair was so thick and each month it is the longest it has ever been in my life. 

So I'm torn if I should continue my hair journey relaxed and see how far it goes. Eventually I will be 100% natural curls on my hair. But I think I would want to big chop the next time I go natural and I'm so happy to have more than two inches of hair I can't consider cutting anything!!

I'm co washing every couple days with me exercising. But I'm only putting my hair in a bun or clipped up. I'm paranoid about the band breaking my ends so I twist and use a clip to hold up since my hair is short. 

What product do you use to twist your hair? I would love to twist my hair in transition but my smooth ends just unravel!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Caramelangel347! :wave Have you tried any gels, and setting your ends on permrods or rollers? A tacky product can help to maintain curl at the ends. (I'm natural, but my ends unravel all the time :lol)

I will mention MsDee14 and Leslie_C because they have mastered twisting with straight ends.

BTW, You can pamper your relaxed hair as just another leg on your journey.  And if you decide to BC or transition, we can encourage you the whole way.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 21, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Hi @Caramelangel347! :wave Have you tried any gels, and setting your ends on permrods or rollers? A tacky product can help to maintain curl at the ends. (I'm natural, but my ends unravel all the time :lol)
> 
> I will mention @MsDee14 and @Leslie_C because they have mastered twisting with straight ends.
> 
> BTW, You can pamper your relaxed hair as just another leg on your journey.  And if you decide to BC or transition, we can encourage you the whole way.


 
Caramelangel347,  ditto what NappyNelle said...you can have healthy hair eitherway and either way can be a healthy hair journey  If you want to try to do twists you will need for your hair to have some texture to it, so do it on an old braidout or bantu knot out and use shea butter for hold. I have more experimenting to do because mine unravel a little bit too, but next time Im either going to do the twists smaller and/or braid the last inch or so to keep the ends from unraveling.  Are you thinking of transitioning again immediately? How far were you into your transition when you relaxed this time?


----------



## jprayze (Jul 21, 2012)

I spent all last week wearing my hair down...I waiting for the curls to go away but they held on. I twisted my hair tonight for a twist out...which will eventually be a twist out bun.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 21, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> ditto what NappyNelle said...you can have healthy hair eitherway and either way can be a healthy hair journey :) If you want to try to do twists you will need for your hair to have some texture to it, so do it on an old braidout or bantu knot out and use shea butter for hold. I have more experimenting to do because mine unravel a little bit too, but next time Im either going to do the twists smaller and/or braid the last inch or so to keep the ends from unraveling.  Are you thinking of transitioning again immediately? How far were you into your transition when you relaxed this time?[/QUOTE]
> 
> [USER=216296]Caramelangel247
> 
> ...


----------



## isawstars (Jul 21, 2012)

Has anyone kept medium twists in for more than 2 weeks?  thursday was wash say but i got a crook in my neck.  My traps/neck muscles are achy... So i am waiting until i feel better before redoing and shampooing my twists.  

My twists are super frizzy at this point. I am wearing cute beanies for now...my only concern is my hair locking.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 21, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> @Caramelangel247
> 
> I co-sign with everything Leslie said.
> You can also curl the ends with some straws to give them a better hold and so they can have a more natural look..see attached pics.
> ...


 
MsDee14 can you tell me how to make the shea-aloe mix?? Id like to try that! Im drying to put some twists back in...I may to it tomorrow  If not then def tuesday.



Ladies, where can I buy those beanie hats? Id love those for lazy days off/running errands/twists halfway put in or taken out wear


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 21, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> MsDee14 can you tell me how to make the shea-aloe mix?? Id like to try that! Im drying to put some twists back in...I may to it tomorrow  If not then def tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, where can I buy those beanie hats? Id love those for lazy days off/running errands/twists halfway put in or taken out wear



Leslie_C I don't know exact measurements, but my mix consists of:

Shea Butter
EVOO
Castor Oil
Essential Oils- Eucalyptus, Rosemary and Tea Tree
Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Gel

I put them all into a container and I whip it together. I don't melt the shea-butter because with the oils, the shea-butter is not that hard to mix and the whole mix becomes a very soft and fluffy.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 21, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> @Leslie_C I don't know exact measurements, but my mix consists of:
> 
> Shea Butter
> EVOO
> ...


 
MsDee14 thanks, you should make a blog post about this mix, sounds awesome! Is it mostly shea butter with say maybe a tablespoon each of the rest and several drops of essential oils?

Have you ever twisted just past th natual hair and then flexirod set the relaxed part? I want to try that out soon.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 21, 2012)

why did my mom throw mad shade at my edges last night?? looking like, you need to loosen your buns it looks thin.
oh brother.
i really need to do a successful twist set because i don't want to regret all these buns. that will be attempted tomorrow.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 22, 2012)

Did a flat twist updo tonight - as usual aiming to keep it for 2 weeks. Tried something a lil different with the pinning at the front. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 22, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> MsDee14 thanks, you should make a blog post about this mix, sounds awesome! Is it mostly shea butter with say maybe a tablespoon each of the rest and several drops of essential oils?
> 
> Have you ever twisted just past th natual hair and then flexirod set the relaxed part? I want to try that out soon.



Leslie_C
Yup..mostly Shea-butter(like 4 tblspns) and 1 tblspn of the oils combined then 1 tblsn of aloe-vera gel....and a few drops of EO's. 

I haven't tried that..YET. Great idea. I mainly twists to reduce tangles so this would be like the best of both worlds.


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I was out of this thread for a couple of days and a lot is going on.  I'm loving the recipes and advice everyone is sharing.  Here are my snaps for this week.  I'm baby stepping the styling skills.  I was actually able to go around with the braids instead of just going straight back


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 22, 2012)

Another flat twist updo...


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 22, 2012)

isawstars said:


> Has anyone kept medium twists in for more than 2 weeks?  thursday was wash say but i got a crook in my neck.  My traps/neck muscles are achy... So i am waiting until i feel better before redoing and shampooing my twists.
> 
> My twists are super frizzy at this point. I am wearing cute beanies for now...my only concern is my hair locking.



isawstars I do! I wouldn't be concerned about locking unless you wash/wet your hair frequently. Locking is generally not as easy as people think. I hope your muscles relax and stop aching soon. 



Rocky91 said:


> why did my mom throw mad shade at my edges last night?? looking like, you need to loosen your buns it looks thin.
> oh brother.



Rocky91 LOL At least mom cares enough to warn you. I'm babying my edges often with sulfur and castor oils.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 23, 2012)

Put my twists in a big braid for today. This may be my style for the week. I'm lazy


----------



## Caramelangel247 (Jul 23, 2012)

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Caramelangel347,  ditto what NappyNelle said...you can have healthy hair eitherway and either way can be a healthy hair journey  If you want to try to do twists you will need for your hair to have some texture to it, so do it on an old braidout or bantu knot out and use shea butter for hold. I have more experimenting to do because mine unravel a little bit too, but next time Im either going to do the twists smaller and/or braid the last inch or so to keep the ends from unraveling.  Are you thinking of transitioning again immediately? How far were you into your transition when you relaxed this time?



I'm not sure what I'm planning to do with my hair. I want to be natural one day. It's not a huge concern right now. But I've gotten good at taking care of two textures so I plan to relax after 8 weeks but I start enjoying the curly styles. I made it 20 weeks last time and made it 22 weeks this time. 

I'm staring to wonder if I'm bad at being natural or good at stretching a perm. 

I'll try the suggestion on the twist. Right now I'm like bun every day. My ends are thin since I've only been taking good care of my hair the last 8 months. I'm just reaching shoulder length and I don't like my ends scraping on my cotton shirt. I really want to twist my hair without extensions. 

You don't hot water dip with the rollers right? you just let it dry with the product right?


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm joining this challenge.  I started found twists at about the same time this started, just didn't see the thread.  I have three strand twists in now and I want them to last for another week.  I'll come back and post my regimen later


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey chicas...Id like to cowash tonight bc I feel like I need a moisture boost, but too tired to detangle, dry and style lol...I think I can get 2 day hair out of my bantu knots tomorrow by making a curly high bun. I wore a puff today...I guess that was my out day for this week lol.  Tomorrow night will be the royal treatment and possibly wednesday morning if I sleep in conditioner. Then Im going to twist Wesnesday. Yay! I hope to keep them a week or more this time if possible. Im kind of off schedule with my routine...need to get it together.


----------



## -PYT (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey lovely ladies!  Everyone is doing so great!  Love the pics 

I'm trying to make it out of this class alive so I've been lurking/liking posts mostly and trying not to spend hours on here as usual   My class will be over next week so I hope to be more active after that!  My twists are still in that I did last week.  may twist out this friday.  mini twists are not fitting in the schedule so i might just have to pull a bajandoc86 and go for another updo.  keep up the good work girls!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 24, 2012)

Checking in. I wore a bun yesterday with big fat twists. Today im doing a braidout cause im taking a pic for my license and dont wanna wear my hair back.
Tonight i will likely cowash and do some bantu knots. My hanging twists are just not the business to me so im putting that to rest for now but i love them coiled up!


----------



## Jewel08 (Jul 25, 2012)

Today I wore a braid out and will alternate between a bun for the next couple of days.  

What are some of your favorite products to use when wearing protective styles? 

Can't wait to hear!


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cowashed my Celie's this morning...will spend today twisting. I generally use Qhemet Biologics products...super moisturizing.


----------



## LilMissRed (Jul 25, 2012)

yesterday I took my twists out and did a henna application...sigh.. wont be able to put them back in until Sunday  I'll be bunning and wearing a puff until then


----------



## jprayze (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally back in a high donut bun today.  I will try to wear the same bun for the rest of the week, just smooting in the am.  I usually restyle the bun every day.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 25, 2012)

So..I have an interview next week and I'm wondering if I should just rock a bun with my loose hair, do large twists and pin them up or do mini twists and put them in a bun. 
Decisions..decisions.
ETA: Figured it out. Interview is on Thursday, so I will rock chunky twists until then and wear my hair in a bun on Thursday.


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 25, 2012)

Checking in. Bunning is all I am doing.

Next weekend is a wedding so I will be rocking a flexi rod set, then I will be back to bunning when it is all done.


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 25, 2012)

ladysaraii .  3 strand twists?  How cool.  Can't wait to see a snap.

MsDee14.  I'm liking that style.  Let us know what you did for the interview

Jewel08.  Hi,  Good question, can't wait to hear what the others say.   AOHSR is my best DC friend.  I love avocado butter.  I just ordered a 2 lb tub from Camden-Grey.  My last one lasted over a year. 

Ladies, we are almost a third of the way through this challenge.  Can you believe it?  HHJ y'all.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 26, 2012)

This is my humidity fighting hair style. Kinkycurlygurl one, humidity zero!






Here's a link to a tutorial

http://youtu.be/iKubj63ksC4


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 26, 2012)

^^^^LOL.  We have a winner.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 26, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> So..I have an interview next week and I'm wondering if I should just rock a bun with my loose hair, do large twists and pin them up or do mini twists and put them in a bun.
> Decisions..decisions.
> ETA: Figured it out. Interview is on Thursday, so I will rock chunky twists until then and wear my hair in a bun on Thursday.


 
MsDee14 I think you made a good choice with the bun, simple and conservative. Good luck!



MeowMix said:


> @ladysaraii . 3 strand twists? How cool. Can't wait to see a snap.
> 
> @MsDee14. I'm liking that style. Let us know what you did for the interview
> 
> ...


 

MeowMix  how do you use avocado butter and how do you compare it to shea butter? 



kinkycurlygurl said:


> This is my humidity fighting hair style. Kinkycurlygurl one, humidity zero!
> 
> 
> View attachment 161329
> ...


 
KinkyCurlyurl  you had me at 2 minute updo lol




You guys, I spent pretty much the whole day leisurely doing my hair yesterday lol. I slept in and by the time I did the whole wash day ritual and twisted my hair on and off with several breaks, it was late in the evening. I hope they last at least a week to 10 days this time. Ill try to strategically cowash on day 7 and keep them in to day 10. This time I flat twisted the sides, twisted the top all to one side and single twisted the back.

Attached is me sporting my scarf protective do for a day at the pool today.  I know I look like Im in protective custody and that is my disguise lol, but my theory was to draw the eye UPWARD, ya know away from the disgrace of me in a bathing suit *shudder* 

*GOT A COUPLE OF QUESTIONS!* 
1)my hair unintentionally got a little wet bc my son splashed me a little bit. It didnt get soaked or anything...just a little splashed on. Do you think I will be ok not to wash or rinse? I guess Im being paranoid lol.

2) Can you give me some twist maintenance suggestions to minimize the frizzies and fuzzies???

Its my day 2 of my 3 day "weekend" as I work Saturday and Sunday


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 26, 2012)

MsDee14 I hope your interview went well! Coincidentally, I had an interview today, too. 



Leslie_C said:


> *GOT A COUPLE OF QUESTIONS!*
> 1)my hair unintentionally got a little wet bc my son splashed me a little bit. It didnt get soaked or anything...just a little splashed on. Do you think I will be ok not to wash or rinse? I guess Im being paranoid lol.
> 
> 2) Can you give me some twist maintenance suggestions to minimize the frizzies and fuzzies???
> ...



Leslie_C  LOL You are being paranoid about the splash. I guess I'm weird, because I like the little bit of frizz I get.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 26, 2012)

Leslie_C I LOVE all of your scarves and headbands!!! 

Don't mind the splash..lol..I think you should be fine. 
Check out the transitioning thread, I offered some tips there..but hopefully others will chime in. 

NappyNelle Thanks, girl!! I hope your interview went well!!!


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 26, 2012)

Hold up, there's a lot of people with interviews on the board.  Good luck all.

Leslie_C.  Hey, I use it as a sealer. 

 Shea butter sits on my hair, while avocado butter melts in.  I think the reason it's not  in stores is because of its high melt point.  Put it in your hands and its instantly liquid. BTW, your pool advice is worth the $6.50


----------



## cnap (Jul 27, 2012)

Checking in. Still in mini twist bun


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 27, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @MsDee14 I think you made a good choice with the bun, simple and conservative. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Leslie_C, what worked best for maintaining twists, for me, was to wrap them around my head at night the way you would wrap loose hair then cover with my oh so unsexy sleep bonnet. I kept those twists up for 5 weeks and they stayed looking fresh. Plus, wrapping them kept them stretched.

Most mornings all I can spare for hair is about 2 minutes. Yesterday, I clocked in at exactly 9:30 which is my official start time. I literally didn't have a minute to spare.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 27, 2012)

This is not really a protective style, but sometimes I want to feel like I'm wearing my hair loose without letting my whole head get tangled.


----------



## geejay (Jul 27, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl

Please please please consider making your pictures a little bigger. My old eyes can barely make these tiny thumbnails out and I really do want to see your hairstyles.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 28, 2012)

Re-did my twists this morning and rocking a high messy bun today. 


Will keep these in until Thursday or Friday then wear my hair out for 2 days.

ETA: I know my edges probably look a hot mess, but I didn't feel like slicking them down today.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 28, 2012)

geejay said:


> @kinkycurlygurl
> 
> Please please please consider making your pictures a little bigger. My old eyes can barely make these tiny thumbnails out and I really do want to see your hairstyles.




geejay

Hi, sorry about that. I'll see what settings I need to change to fix the sizing.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 29, 2012)

Just checking in.  I have my hair in about 10 large braids.  Feeling kind of lazy these days.  I've been washing / co-washing / conditioning with these braids in for the last week and a half...  I will take them out and give my hair (and scalp) a good washing and put a deep conditioner in there...  Still have not put my twists back in but I will.  About 2/3 of my hair is natural now.  I have been cutting the relaxed parts off for the last year or so, about an inch at a time, mostly because they are so damaged and scraggly looking.  I'm still not sure if I'm going to stay natural for good, but I know I am for now.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 29, 2012)

Just did a trim, here are my chunky twist


----------



## isawstars (Jul 29, 2012)

Redid my twists!  FINALLY! 

I've been so busy with preparing to my move/grad school.  I'm leaving in 2 weeks, I'm so nervous but so excited!  

Anyways, so I kept my chunky twists in for 3 weeks.  Taking them out wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  Yes, I did have my share of tangles but it wasn't a nightmare.  I had about 3 twists that were knotty at the ends but with water, condish and oil ... oh yeah, and patience (lol) it took no more than 5 minutes.  

I was inspired by the mini twists photos and made my twists a bit smaller.  I will post pictures later but they are like a small/medium size.  It took me 3ish hours but it was so worth it.  

Oh! And I almost forgot to mention... I've been doing twists for 5 weeks now and I'm already noticing length retention.  Unless I get sick of twists I may continue this til the end of the year!  I am getting super close to APL which is how long my hair was when I "mini-BCed" and went natural 1 year ago.  I can't believe I'm almost there already!  

Ugh, I gotta run but I'll be back with photos.  I hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 29, 2012)

MsDee14 and Seamonster love your twist they look so thick and lush!!!


----------



## LilMissRed (Jul 29, 2012)

:excited: about to put my twists back in before True Blood comes on


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been strolling through the thread, and everyone seems to be doing well! 

I still have my twists in, and I've been wearing them clipped up with wavy bangs. I'm not exactly ready to release them, but I am missing my braid out. Oh well... these will have to stay in for a few more days.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 30, 2012)

I took my 3 strand twists out on Thursday and washed and twisted yesterday.  

This time I just did flat twists coming down into a 2 strand twist.  it took a lot less time.  We'll see how long they last, if they can last until Friday, I'll be happy


----------



## MeowMix (Jul 30, 2012)

Seamonster & MsDee14.  Hey, thanks for the snaps.  I'm being lazy this week and just tightened up last weeks style.  Just sitting here with some SM deep treatment masque.  

isawstars  on your retention.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jul 30, 2012)

Still wet bunning. May do some semi-mini-twists (if that makes sense) and pin them up and bun them different ways.  Really wanting braids at times...we shall see!


----------



## Caramelangel247 (Jul 31, 2012)

I was worried about using the gel that I have. It is cheap but I bought six bottles because I was "couponing" and they were like 25cent per bottle for me. I looked up the ingredients and all but one was water soluble so I figured I could get away with a mayo dc and a co-wash afterwards. 

The braids I wore. Then my braid out day one and day two. 
Finally looked decent!!!! I was worried my hair would be hard but it feels good. I even pulled out the scissors and trimmed my hair. I lost 1.5 inches off the back and about half that off the top. I lost my claim to shoulder length but my hair looks good!!! Oh well, a healthy chin length  I think I'm going to give twist another try.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey ladies! I did a wash n go Saturday and have been wearing 2 flat twists with a little hair out in the back since Sunday. It's easy, fast and cool. This was taken a while back but this is the style:



May do twists tonight for a twist out tomorrow..


----------



## jprayze (Jul 31, 2012)

[USER=216296]Caramelangel247[/USER] said:
			
		

> I was worried about using the gel that I have. It is cheap but I bought six bottles because I was "couponing" and they were like 25cent per bottle for me. I looked up the ingredients and all but one was water soluble so I figured I could get away with a mayo dc and a co-wash afterwards.
> 
> The braids I wore. Then my braid out day one and day two.
> Finally looked decent!!!! I was worried my hair would be hard but it feels good. I even pulled out the scissors and trimmed my hair. I lost 1.5 inches off the back and about half that off the top. I lost my claim to shoulder length but my hair looks good!!! Oh well, a healthy chin length  I think I'm going to give twist another try.



Ur Braidout is cute!


----------



## nickmack (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh - I have SO much catching up to do AND checking in. Just running in to let you guys know I'm still alive but I've been swamped by work (no complaints!). I'm still in two-strand twists except this set was done weekend before last - braided roots (less than 1") and twisted ends. Hoping to get an even 2 weeks out of this set by making it to THIS Saturday! I can't post pics because my data cable is *MISSING*. As soon as I can find it, I'll upload! Hope everyone is well  

*zooms off to work*


----------



## -PYT (Jul 31, 2012)

Sooo...reporting live from my summer biology class that I have mentally checked out from. I'm living for Thursday, the last day! 

Last night I washed and blow dried and followed up with my 8-week trim. I noticed as I was parting my hair that I have some shorter sections of hair...no idea what could have caused such breakage  kinda made me want to shave it all off lol. Ah well...natural hair is good at hiding damage because once that blowout was unleashed I was foxy Cleopatra, chile! 

Hair is in a cute bun today, and I plan to put in mini twists over the next few days, hopefully finishing by Friday! Glad you ladies are keeping up the great progress


----------



## isawstars (Jul 31, 2012)

Photos, as promised...

This is a nice change from chunky twists.  Like I said they aren't really "mini twists" but they're small enough for me!  The 2nd photo is from today.  I'm secret baggying my twists underneath my beanie


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 31, 2012)

Caramelangel247 said:


> I was worried about using the gel that I have. It is cheap but I bought six bottles because I was "couponing" and they were like 25cent per bottle for me. I looked up the ingredients and all but one was water soluble so I figured I could get away with a mayo dc and a co-wash afterwards.
> 
> The braids I wore. Then my braid out day one and day two.
> Finally looked decent!!!! I was worried my hair would be hard but it feels good. I even pulled out the scissors and trimmed my hair. I lost 1.5 inches off the back and about half that off the top. I lost my claim to shoulder length but my hair looks good!!! Oh well, a healthy chin length  I think I'm going to give twist another try.



Caramelangel247...that braidout is CUTE! You are right, it DOES look good! 



-PYT said:


> Sooo...reporting live from my summer biology class that I have mentally checked out from. I'm living for Thursday, the last day!
> 
> Last night I washed and blow dried and followed up with my 8-week trim. I noticed as I was parting my hair that I have some shorter sections of hair...no idea what could have caused such breakage  kinda made me want to shave it all off lol. Ah well...natural hair is good at hiding damage because once that blowout was unleashed I was foxy Cleopatra, chile!
> 
> Hair is in a cute bun today, and I plan to put in mini twists over the next few days, hopefully finishing by Friday! Glad you ladies are keeping up the great progress


 
PYT aka Foxy Cleopatra: I hate science classes! Im a Nurse with an Assosciates degree, and I want to continue on further...but the thought of more science courses maks me want to vomit lol.  



isawstars said:


> Photos, as promised...
> 
> This is a nice change from chunky twists. Like I said they aren't really "mini twists" but they're small enough for me! The 2nd photo is from today. I'm secret baggying my twists underneath my beanie


 
Isawstarts....those look soooooo good! Love the beanie! I plan to buy me some for the fall..but gotta find a deal lol.




Im happy to say tomorrow marks 1 week in this second set of twists an they have held up very well! Only a few unraveled in the back.  I found a good "sticky" mix to hold the relaxed ends together....Shea butter mixed with Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream. Winning combo!  Im actually going to leave these in til Friday or Saturday I think and give my hair the spa treatment this weekend. Im due for a dusting/trim too. Ill probably do a twistout for a couple of days, then back to protective styles for the rest of the week. Im trying to get back into my workout routine too so that may change my regimen some since I sweat like a maniac .


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 31, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> Re-did my twists this morning and rocking a high messy bun today.
> 
> 
> Will keep these in until Thursday or Friday then wear my hair out for 2 days.
> ...


 
MsDee14 those look awesome...so thick. I like bigger twists really, but I notice when I try to make bigger ones the unravel almost immediately lol. 

Thanks for the tip not to mist them and handle them wet, that made all the difference in the world on this set of twists.


----------



## isawstars (Jul 31, 2012)

Leslie_C

Thanks!  I have five beanies/berets!  I get them at the flea market.  There's a lady who crochets a TON of different hats and purses.  Depending on the type of yarn they are 4 or 5 bucks per hat.  You can't beat that!  

Strangers always give me the side eye when they ask where I got my hat and I respond saying the "flea market."  I guess they assume everything at the flea market is used and dirty


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 31, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @MsDee14 t*hose look awesome...so thick. I like bigger twists really, but I notice when I try to make bigger ones the unravel almost immediately lol. *
> 
> Thanks for the tip not to mist them and handle them wet, that made all the difference in the world on this set of twists.




Leslie_C

Have you tried gel?  So far flaxseed gel is working well for me

You might also want to look into 3 strand twists.  I notice that my big 2 strands tend to unravel (although this set is holding up!) but the 3 strand twists hold really really well, no unravelling


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been in bantu knots since sat night. I love this style soo much, i will post a pic soon.
The cutest thing-my little godsisters saw me at a bbq one day and the next day, they have heads full of bantus courtesy of their mom, lol. 
I can see myself leaving this 2 weeks for sure.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jul 31, 2012)

This challenge is so perfect for me this summer.  I keep my minis up in a high bun and I don't have to be bothered at all for 2-3 weeks.  This is the life...I've been so disinterested in my hair the past few months, and this works out great.

I installed twists on my best friends hair tonight.  Her last relaxer was October 2010 and she's been transitioning mostly with weaves.  When I finished she was like, "So can you post my picture on that hair site you're always on??"  lmao so here's her first mini twist set and she loves them!


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 1, 2012)

here are my bantu knots.




in all honesty, they are kind of messy- i wasn't too careful with the parting.
everyone seems to love them or think they are super strange-i get some stares with this hairstyle. i just walked into an israeli restaurant and my moms poked me like, "they're all staring at you right now, you know." 
oh wells, i know i'm fabulous.


----------



## -PYT (Aug 1, 2012)

Just poppin' in to post a pic of my bun with the front in mini twists.  The front took three hours alone  I'm gonna be marathon twisting tomorrow and will be high bunning them like Victoria44 !


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 1, 2012)

You ladies look great!! 

Victoria44 Tell your friend we say hello and her looks thick and healthy. 

-PYT That bun is fabulous. The pinned twists look cute in the front.

Rocky91 How do you sleep? Do the bumps just take getting used to? I've never seen a cuter photo of bantus. I'm too shy to rock a style like that.

isawstars The beanie and your twists look very nice. I'm glad you stuck with us for the challenge because your hair is so cute!

Tomorrow I have a follow up from last week's interview, so I really hope it goes well. I think I'm going to wear my twists pinned up in the front and wavy toward the back. It's definitely time for me to take these twists down and shampoo.


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 1, 2012)

Rocky91 said:


> here are my bantu knots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Rocky91  You wear that style very well! Not that many people look good in them a a style, but it looks soooooo good on you! I wish I could wear them! My head is way too big lol. 


-PYT said:


> Just poppin' in to post a pic of my bun with the front in mini twists. The front took three hours alone  I'm gonna be marathon twisting tomorrow and will be high bunning them like @Victoria44 !


 
PYT Im in love with your huge bun! My bun wants to be like that when it grows up lol.



NappyNelle Good luck on your interview!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you so much Leslie_C. I hope this is the miracle I've been praying for!


----------



## -PYT (Aug 1, 2012)

NappyNelle Good luck!  You go in that interview and be a blessing to those people!  What's the job??


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 1, 2012)

-PYT I am in lurve with ur big bad bun.  I want a bun like that when I grow up. You know I've never actually attempted a bun....EVER.


----------



## -PYT (Aug 1, 2012)

bajandoc86 girl I'm just now starting bunning 2.5 years in!  I blow dried this time so my hair was MUCH easier to pull into a ponytail and I pinned the ends down all around. Stretching with braids does nothing for me


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 1, 2012)

-PYT thats always my issue...I can never get a sleek contained pony without blowdrying (and I only do that for length checks - I hate how my hair feels blowdried). So to get the roots to lay down flat so I have enough hair to even try to make a bun is always a hassle.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 1, 2012)

-PYT said:


> NappyNelle Good luck!  You go in that interview and be a blessing to those people!  What's the job??



-PYT Thankssss! The director is making it up now.  I would be part of the marketing team and a liaison to hourly employees.



bajandoc86 said:


> -PYT I am in lurve with ur big bad bun.  I want a bun like that when I grow up. *You know I've never actually attempted a bun....EVER.*



bajandoc86 Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttt?!!!!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 1, 2012)

NappyNelle It's true...*hangs head in shame*. When I was younger my hair was literally too thick for my mother to wrangle in one. I broke many a pony comb. MANY. 

Now I can get it on one...but not in a true pony without causing a massive headache.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 2, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> You ladies look great!!
> Rocky91 How do you sleep? Do the bumps just take getting used to? I've never seen a cuter photo of bantus. I'm too shy to rock a style like that.
> Tomorrow I have a follow up from last week's interview, so I really hope it goes well. I think I'm going to wear my twists pinned up in the front and wavy toward the back. It's definitely time for me to take these twists down and shampoo.


NappyNelle, I think i'm just used to them.
this is a really common style for jamaican mothers to do on their kids, my mom used to do it all the time, so i guess my head has gotten used to that.
tying down a scarf on top takes down the bumpiness.
try them sometimes!! 
and good luck on your interview, hun! all the best


Leslie_C said:


> Rocky91  You wear that style very well! Not that many people look good in them a a style, but it looks soooooo good on you! I wish I could wear them! My head is way too big lol.


Leslie_C, thank you! you never know till you try
this style seriously keeps me from just shaving my head sometimes because it kinda mimics having short hair.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rocky91...OT but the food on your blog looks absolutely DELISH.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 2, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Rocky91...OT but the food on your blog looks absolutely DELISH.


thank you! i just followed your blog actually


----------



## Caramelangel247 (Aug 2, 2012)

All these mini twist pictures have me so green with envy... 

I'm going to try them on my hair tomorrow!!! No promises though. I say that and give up after three...

I've been bunning lately (again!!!). Oddly enough since I cut about 1.5 off my ends it was easier to do a sock bun. I understand the IDEA but the execution is shaky. I can not figure what they do with those ends. I just used the sock like a pony holder then stuck my finger in the middle to create a fan and put on a thin pony holder. I get the donut shape and my ends just blends when laying flat around my head. 

Oh well. My sock bun with bangs is different from my clip with bangs. Lol. Now I have 5 different hair styles...


----------



## -PYT (Aug 2, 2012)

bajandoc86 I know what you mean.  I used crisco and my hair was very soft afterwards...albeit, oily too  i think I was heavy-handed lol


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 2, 2012)

OMG, there is some GOODNESS going on here.  What to do?? :scratchch I know. Hold this space for comments and copy a real cute bunning technique for shorter hair.  I know I'm going to try this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufgw1xGi4As

Update:  Please forgive the lateness

isawstars, I do the same thing.  Go on with your multitasking

Victoria44.  Nice job on your friends hair.  She has a great smile.  Funny thing is I don't see relaxer in her hair.  Is she still transitioning?

Rocky91.  Very nice, your could be a model.

-PYT.  Wow, just wow.  Beautiful and inspiring, thank you

Caramelangel247.  Is that 3rd snap from 7/31 2nd day hair?  In my mind our hair is kind of similar and was just curious.

_Totally Random thought, wouldn't it be funny if somebody broke out from this thread, there is all kinds of talent here._


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 2, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Rocky91...OT but the food on your blog looks absolutely DELISH.



I love food and love me some Rocky... so I must check it out.



Rocky91 said:


> and good luck on your interview, hun! all the best



Rocky91 MeowMix Leslie_C -PYT Thank you so much ladies for your prayers, well wishes, and positive vibes. I got a job offer with health accommodations!  I am so thankful.  It's very difficult to work full time with a chronic illness.

I don't think I can do bantu knots on my whole head, but I will try a modified Scary Spice/Mel B version:







I used to wear this style in elementary school.  Let's see if it translates well into young adulthood.


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 2, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> OMG, there is some GOODNESS going on here. What to do?? :scratchch I know. Hold this space for comments and copy a real cute bunning technique for shorter hair. I know I'm going to try this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufgw1xGi4As


 
@MeowMix That is exactly how I do my buns--see Avi! Ive been preaching this to anybody who will listen but usually nobody seems to understand what I mean lol. Works like a charm! I have to put a couple of pins around the base though so it doesnt fly off ...I think my head is shaped weird or something lol...if I move it like a tiny bit past the perfect spot, it flies off lol.




NappyNelle said:


> I love food and love me some Rocky... so I must check it out.
> 
> 
> @Rocky91 @MeowMix @Leslie_C @-PYT Thank you so much ladies for your prayers, well wishes, and positive vibes. I got a job offer with health accommodations!  I am so thankful.  It's very difficult to work full time with a chronic illness.
> ...


 


@NappyNelle CONGRATULATIONS chica!! So glad for you!


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 3, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I love food and love me some Rocky... so I must check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats girly! Good luck in everything that you do

Ah the bantu knots.

 Two more days until a wedding so I got excited and started on my hair early. I flexi rod my hair and it turned out soooo nice, but I did not know how to maintain it so I bantu knoted it to go to bed. I will see if the style can last the weekend. To be honest, I am very nervous about wearing my hair out. I bun 24/7 and I have been retaining length like a charm. So after Saturday, I will be running back to the bun 

How does one maint moisture in stretched out styles? What  do you all do to your ends?


----------



## -PYT (Aug 3, 2012)

NappyNelle congrats sis!!!!! Thank God they are looking out for your well-being.

Sigh...I tried my hardest to finish but once 2 am hit I was like bump that!, lol front back and sides are done. Only the top middle remains. Bunned it up to disguise it for one more day  I plan to bun like this once I'm all finished. Just rolled and tucked the ponytail with some good day hair pins. Loving this blow dried hair btw...


----------



## MsDee14 (Aug 3, 2012)

Congrats NappyNelle!!!!!! So happy for you! 

PYT OMGoodness look at that bun!!
Your hair is gorgeous and so thick!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 3, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> Two more days until a wedding so I got excited and started on my hair early. I flexi rod my hair and it turned out soooo nice, but I did not know how to maintain it so I bantu knoted it to go to bed. I will see if the style can last the weekend. To be honest,* I am very nervous about wearing my hair out. I bun 24/7 and I have been retaining length like a charm. So after Saturday, I will be running back to the bun*
> 
> How does one maint moisture in stretched out styles? What  do you all do to your ends?



RegaLady  I have to remind myself that two days of out hair won't cause a setback. Hair paranoia is real! 

I like to refresh my out styles at night with a light spritz, and I'll add a bit of oil/ pomade/ moisturizer on the ends. I try not to weigh my hair down unless I'm ready to bun or french roll.

-PYT Wow, such teeny tiny twists! I would take me two weeks to attempt that style. Your hair looks great and I love the bun.


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 3, 2012)

bajandoc86.  Is that you on BGLH?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 3, 2012)

-PYT 

MeowMix....yes *blush*


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 3, 2012)

:notworthy.  Wow!  You guys we have a STAR in our midst. Our friend has been profiled. 

Ps, I posted a comment but for some reason its not showing.  CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## -PYT (Aug 3, 2012)

Uh oh, now I'm going to have to hit up bglh! Congrats bajandoc86 

Yes girl!  NappyNelle these are taking me forever but I hope to keep these teeny tinies for some weeks!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 3, 2012)

bajandoc86 *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here is an Afro cake for you:


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!! I was so stoked and humbled all at the same time. I'm always stalking the gorgeous heads of hair on that blog.


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey y'all

I really have to go back to thread reading 101.

NappyNelle.  Yay, yay, yay, I am SO happy to hear your good news, especially in this economy.  Totally hear you about health issues and insurance.  Your news is so inspiring, prayer works. BTW, I hear you about not wanting to let your hair out.  I have 'hair paranoia' too

MsDee14.  Thank you so much for jumping in here.  I've been like a bad relay runner just dropping the baton.

-PYT.  Ok, I was grinning over your other style and now your doing mini-twist?  Are you still in school?  Because if you are, I really have no excuse for those busted photos I post


----------



## -PYT (Aug 3, 2012)

MeowMix I just finished a summer class so I finally had some free time. I know I'm going to be busy with my job training for a couple weeks so  I'm putting this hair away!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 3, 2012)

NappyNelle Congrats on your job!! I am really happy for you *hugz*


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2012)

NappyNelle - I don't know any details  but congratulations anyway. :woohoo:


----------



## isawstars (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats nappynelle!


----------



## jprayze (Aug 4, 2012)

This thread has been so active lately!!! I had to catch up! Congrats NappyNelle on your new Job!!!

I bunned for the beginning of last week and wore a twist out for the last 3 days.  I was trying to decide how to wear my hair for this week and decided on the high bun...


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 4, 2012)

Awww, thanks everyone! *blushing* I've been having a hard time for the past year with my health and finances, so I hope this job goes well and turns things around for me. 

I'll be taking my twists out tomorrow... this set is greasy, dry, and just yucky.  It is definitely time to shampoo and deep condition under my steamer.


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 5, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @RegaLady  I have to remind myself that two days of out hair won't cause a setback. *Hair paranoia is real*!
> 
> I like to refresh my out styles at night with a light spritz, and I'll add a bit of oil/ pomade/ moisturizer on the ends. I try not to weigh my hair down unless I'm ready to bun or french roll.
> 
> @-PYT Wow, such teeny tiny twists! I would take me two weeks to attempt that style. Your hair looks great and I love the bun.


 
NappyNelle,

Yes it is! I went back to my dry bun right after the wedding, baggied last night with a curl activator and now my bun is happily back in its juicy wet bun.  I will admit, with all the weather and high humidity, I was better off wearing a bun to the wedding anyway.  I did notice some breakage while putting my hair back in the bun, but it wasn't alot.  

LOTS of natural hair at the wedding. My cousin had a GORGEOUS blowout and flat iron and her hair length is very inspiring to me. No other major events coming up, so I will be bunning until December ( 4 month challenge)


----------



## -PYT (Aug 5, 2012)

Alright now for the pics!  

Here's my mini twists from April:





And here's my current set :


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Aug 5, 2012)

For you ladies that do many twists. How long do you keep them in and how bad is the shedding when you take them out? How hard is the take down process?


----------



## -PYT (Aug 5, 2012)

LuvlyRain3 I try to keep them in for at least 4 weeks given how long it took to put them in.  hmm...I think my shedding is normal and there's a nice size hairball after I get all the shed hair out given that we supposedly lose 50-100 hairs a day.  Take down IS annoying.  My twists are super small this time too, but I'm going to take my time and conditioner and oil makes the process much easier.  HTH.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks PYT, how long did it take for You to but them in?


----------



## -PYT (Aug 5, 2012)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Thanks PYT, how long did it take for You to but them in?



Hmm...I spread it out over like three days, but probably 15 hrs total maybe?  My other sets usually took 11-12 hrs, but this set is smaller.  Spreading it out over a few days definitely kept me from going insane lol


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 5, 2012)

-PYT said:
			
		

> Alright now for the pics!
> 
> Here's my mini twists from April:
> 
> And here's my current set :



Gorgeous twists! And great progress.

Le sigh. Idk what to do with my hair this week. I did a braidout for the weekend that actually still looks ok i may just pin it up this week. And cowash and bun when i get sweaty.


----------



## isawstars (Aug 5, 2012)

What are you ladies doing and using to keep your twists moisturized?  I have baggied 2 nights in a row and my hair is still on the dry side.... Which is strange.  Maybe I need to clarify?


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Aug 5, 2012)

LuvlyRain3 I keep mine in for 3-4 weeks. It takes about 8 hours to put them in at my current amount of hair...Takedown isn't too bad, but it does take longer than I would like so I have to stay patient and not try to go too fast. Otherwise i get unnecessary tangles. I would say the shedding is normal.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks PYT and LoveTheSkinImIn. I'm more than halfway done with my head. Hope I can get mine to last 4weeks. I need them to last as close to September as possible.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 5, 2012)

-PYT Awesome progress and beautiful, beautiful twists. *snaps in z formation*



isawstars said:


> What are you ladies doing and using to keep your twists moisturized?  I have baggied 2 nights in a row and my hair is still on the dry side.... Which is strange.  Maybe I need to clarify?



isawstars I like to use a water based moisturizer to refresh the cream that I used when installing the twists. Generally, I seal with oils, too. 



LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> LuvlyRain3 I keep mine in for 3-4 weeks. It takes about 8 hours to put them in at my current amount of hair...Takedown isn't too bad, but it does take longer than I would like so I have to stay patient and not try to go too fast. Otherwise i get unnecessary tangles. I would say the shedding is normal.



LuvlyRain3 Coincidentally, these answers are my exact experience. I am taking my twists down after 3.5 weeks and it is taking forever.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 6, 2012)

I did another flat twist updo, I'm really happy how it came out. Will post pics in a bit.

Encouraged by Ogoma I actually attempted a vid, just showing how I got started. I am editing now to post on my blog. This is way more work than I thought - I don't know how those youtubers do it!


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 6, 2012)

All these lovely mini-twists inspired me to put in my own.  I have about half my head done.

For those who do them, what do you put on your hair for hold?  SO far I've just been using my flaxseed gel


----------



## LilMissRed (Aug 6, 2012)

Feeling 'some kinda way' with myself. I KNOW I shouldve taken my twists down, dc'd, moisturized, retwisted (yeah the whole 9) this weekend, but Noooooooo!!! I opted to relax, go get a pedicure, read, munch on junk food while I had the peace n quiet. TODAY I honestly feel like I'm rushing to do errrrthang that I didnt do this weekend (like laundry, wash my pooch-yeah that kinda stuff)

.........................................SIGH!!!!......................................

AND Ive noticed that here lately... I cant keep my friggin hands out of my hair


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Aug 6, 2012)

NappyNelle yes! I had to split my takedown over 2 days...And then I just had to slap a bunch of conditioner in my hair overnight but didn't have time to rinse bc I had to work this morning. Soooo when I get off I'm gonna have to do protein...more moisture...shampoo...more moisture...THEN twist all over again. *sigh* This is why I get so lazy and just leave the twists as long as possible lol


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 6, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> I did another flat twist updo, I'm really happy how it came out. Will post pics in a bit.
> 
> Encouraged by @Ogoma I actually attempted a vid, just showing how I got started. I am editing now to post on my blog. This is way more work than I thought - I don't know how those youtubers do it!




Yay!! I am really trying to do more styles and I am so lost.


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 6, 2012)

isawstars said:


> What are you ladies doing and using to keep your twists moisturized? I have baggied 2 nights in a row and my hair is still on the dry side.... Which is strange. Maybe I need to clarify?


 
IsawstartsI use something water based and seal with oil. I use a shea butter base to twist and that seem to lock in moisture for a while so it stays moist as long as I dont let it get too dry. I kind of pat/squeeze the moisture in and the oil bc I notice rubbing encourages frizz/fuzziness.



bajandoc86 said:


> I did another flat twist updo, I'm really happy how it came out. Will post pics in a bit.
> 
> 
> Encouraged by @Ogoma I actually attempted a vid, just showing how I got started. I am editing now to post on my blog. This is way more work than I thought - I don't know how those youtubers do it!


 
bajandoc86 Cant wait to see it...its so funny how it seems like it was you ladies who have opened my mind to all this variety as far as twists and updo's. I didnt used to be a fan of those styles, but they look so beautiful on you all Im venturing out to experiment and am loving it. I live in a predominately white area and I thought twists,etc may cause me to get the side eye at work, but I actually get lots of compliments. Im more pumped than ever about going natural. Im finding people are more curious than anything and havent gotten any negative comments about my hair. Im so glad that I opened my own mind and stopped being paranoid about what others would think. 



PYT love your twists and awesome progress! PS Why is it everytime I see your name I start singing Pretty Young Thing in my head lol?



Im back to my boring bun aka old faithful for now...I go back to work Wednesday thru Friday so tomorrow Ill probably do a little something...maybe attempt an updo to get through the rest of the week. If that fails, bun it is  

Im thinking of keeping my hair twisted two weeks of the month...it could be my imagination, but my hair seems to be thriving since it has been twisted for probably 3 out of 5 weeks lately. Its very soft and seems to be getting thicker and stronger. Minimal manipulation is where its at!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 6, 2012)

Leslie_C Glad you are more comfortable wearing the styles YOU want. Wear it with confidence and people will respond positively to it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 6, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> bajandoc86 Cant wait to see it...its so funny how it seems like it was you ladies who have opened my mind to all this variety as far as twists and updo's. I didnt used to be a fan of those styles, but they look so beautiful on you all Im venturing out to experiment and am loving it. I live in a predominately white area and I thought twists,etc may cause me to get the side eye at work, but I actually get lots of compliments. Im more pumped than ever about going natural. Im finding people are more curious than anything and havent gotten any negative comments about my hair. Im so glad that I opened my own mind and stopped being paranoid about what others would think.



Leslie_C And THIS is why we're here!   *stanky legg & dougie*


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 6, 2012)

ladysaraii I use QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream; I don't use anything for hold.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey ladies. Sorry I'm so spastic with posting, but I just took out my mini-twists from my previous post. Did an overnight DC with Infusium 23 then did a protein treatment (Aphogee 2 min w/ an egg mixed in) then shampoo'd with Dr. Bronner's castille soap (peppermint mmmmm ) THEN conditioned again w/ Infusium 23. Just installed about 14-16 "jumbo" twists and have them pinned up under a beanie. There's a pic in the protective styles sticky but I'm not on my computer so I can't post it here right now.


----------



## ree.denise (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi ladies!! I stalk this thread all the time. I wanted to join but I'm not good at bunning or twisting my hair  last week I tried a high bun with braiding hair and this week I did a few flat twist and two strand twist updo. I'm attaching two pics (excuse my face in the bun pic).

Please give me tips and let me know what I can do better next time.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jprayze (Aug 7, 2012)

Just checking in...havent done my high bun yet.  Currently in a roller set...all this to get my hair to a point that I can bun it smh lol


----------



## SimJam (Aug 7, 2012)

I just realized last night that I can now put my twists into a low pony tail without using a pack of pins to hold in the short twists.

only a few twists from the very front of my hair need to pinned down


----------



## SimJam (Aug 7, 2012)

ree.denise both of those styles look rlly cute !!!


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 7, 2012)

5 head + fine hair = no bun.

Hi all,

Ok I tried that tutorial and this is what happened.   Imma wear it for today but am going back to the braids.







Leslie_C.  I just love creative people.  I would have never thought to figure out a bun.  Even with instructions...oh well.  BTW, your avi looks great.  ps, stank leggin' for you to.  Keep doing you!

ree.denise.  Ok, just call me dense.  What can't you do with your hair?  I'm just not getting it.  It looks gorgeous to me..  You're jumping in here...right?

NappyNelle, you got Solange in your siggy.  Girl, l love a rebel.  How busy is the job?

_Thanks for putting up with my randomness y'all_


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 7, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> 5 head + fine hair = no bun.
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


 
MeowMix LMAO I have a fivehead myself! You need to start with poofy hair from a bantu knot out or braidout or something and make the puff higher. You will get it, it took a lot of trial and error for me and  finally got it...now Im even getting fancy and adding flat twists to the front, pompadour in the front, etc...so I wont put too much tension on my edges and to take away from the fivehead LOL  What did you use to make your puff? Experiment til you find what works for your head...could be a ribbon, a cut up knee high, a stretched out headband,etc. Just keep playing with it!

PS I thoroughly enjoy randomness!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 7, 2012)

Yesterday I wore a really ugly banana clip bun with 1/3 of my hair still mini-twisted in the middle.  I had to give the SO his glasses that he thought he lost, so I left the house looking a mess. SMH 

MeowMix You do not have a five head at all.  And I'm a Knolwes-clan-stan ('cept for Matthew ) so I had to represent! 

I haven't started the job yet because I have/want to do finish some medical testing beforehand. *sigh* But I am excited to start soon. 

ETA: Dang, I use a lot of emoticons. 

ETA Again: I've been deep conditioning since 1:00pm. Can you say L-A-Z-Y?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey ladies!

ree.denise it turned out lovely! your hair is sooo thick and puurrtyy 

For the updo I did on Sunday (while watching olympics ) I tried something new for the mohawk, and I love it!


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 7, 2012)

TMsDee14 &-PYT  hiya2.  Hope all is well.

 to everyone in the challenge.  I know I STAY in the smilies.

Leslie_C.  Thank you for the encouragement.  You are just so inspiring.  BTW, you have a real cute forehead...and a great style, still trying to figure out the scarf in your avi

NappyNelle, I'm just so happy for you that I jumped the gun You'll get through the test. LOL on the stan and emoticons.

bajandoc86...ok Olympics and mohawk.  You KNOW we want to see this


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 9, 2012)

checking in.
i've just been cowashing and bunning, not fancy.
i will be getting a weave next week for back to school (i need a hair break), so i guess that will make me ineligible to finish up the challenge.


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 9, 2012)

So I've been putting in mini-braids for about a week now and I've only finished about half my head.  

I need to stop messing around and put in the rest.


----------



## MsDee14 (Aug 9, 2012)

Washing my hair in these twists tonight, then taking them down and finger detangling once about 80% dry. Plan on doing a braid-n-curl for the weekend and going back in twists on Monday.

I've been wearing scarves all week since my twists are a mess, but I was too lazy to take them out.

MeowMix You look adorable in that pic.


----------



## LilMissRed (Aug 9, 2012)

FINALLY took my twists out on Tuesday nite.. wore a twist out Wednesday morning then did my usual (dc, moisture, twists) I'm Happy Happy Happy now


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 9, 2012)

Rocky91 said:


> checking in.
> i've just been cowashing and bunning, not fancy.
> i will be getting a weave next week for back to school (i need a hair break), so i guess that will make me ineligible to finish up the challenge.


Rocky91.  Doggone...I'll miss your pictures  One of these days I'm going to try to do that bantu knot style you had.  You have to do what you do for you hair though.  HHJ



MsDee14 said:


> Washing my hair in these twists tonight, then taking them down and finger detangling once about 80% dry. Plan on doing a braid-n-curl for the weekend and going back in twists on Monday.
> 
> I've been wearing scarves all week since my twists are a mess, but I was too lazy to take them out.
> 
> MeowMix You look adorable in that pic.



MsDee14,  Awww,   THANK YOU.  You know I got some issues around taking my picture.  You made my day.  BTW, why am I seeing you with that scarf riding around in a convertible?   Very classy


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 9, 2012)

Rocky91  Nooooooooooooooo!  *pouts* I understand. *sniffle*

MsDee14 That scarf is so cute. I don't think your twists look a mess, but I guess you have me fooled with your styling. 

I saw this photo on Tumblr, and I want a bun like hers:


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 9, 2012)

i can't do a high bun to save my life.  maybe when my hair gets longer.  i wear my part in the middle, so i know that is an issue.


----------



## -PYT (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey girls!  

Checking in from almost the end of my first week of job training.  Only tomorrow, monday, and tuesday to go!  It's like being in class all day long, but I'm learning a lot.  These mini twists are a life saver.  going to wash them tonight...well my scalp at least.  I'm going to avoid this Glover's sulfur


----------



## Tibbar (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, I took out my big braids and threw some jeweled hair pins in my hair.  I thought it looked ok.  I got a few compliments (mostly from people who love me and/or live with me ) but I also got a few side eyes...   oh well...
Anyways, back to braids / twists for me... 
Oh and i THINK my hair is all natural now, I don't see any relaxed ends left.  I have been cutting at least a 1/2 inch at a time for quite a few months now.  STILL don't have a long term plan though...


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 9, 2012)

Tibbar Very pretty!! I wore a similar style today and accessorized with a jeweled clip too. Congrats on being fully natural. I didn't realize that you were transitioning. 

-PYT I'm glad you're enjoying your orientation. I'm getting nervous about starting my job, but I hope it will go as smoothly as yours.

I saw this photo on Tumblr, too. I don't think my hair will ever look this thick without adding some extensions:






One of my hair goals is to make a french braid (or two) that looks like a professional style. I need to practice my braiding.


----------



## isawstars (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey ladies... so... will you share the process you use when you wash and redo your twists?  I want to try a different process.

The past 2 months I have been doing the following:

Undo twists, section, and spritz water
Apply deep conditioner then detangle per section
Put shower cap over hair and let it sit for another hour
Rinse hair and apply diluted shampoo to hair/twists
Rinse out shampoo while massaging scalp then apply conditioner
Rinse out conditioner then spritz twists with braid spray

I like that process because My hair gets tangled when I shampoo my hair loose.  Also, I get the "hard work" done first.  But I am getting a lot of build up on my scalp.  It's getting disgusting.  I intend to use a clarifying shampoo next week but I don't know if that will be enough.

So please tell me what you're doing on wash/twist day.  Thanks!!


----------



## -PYT (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks girl NappyNelle, you will be just fine. When do you start??? I'm trying to psych myself up about working nights. This will be a first.

isawstars hey! When I twist, I usually wash beforehand in sections focusing on my scalp (let me add that I detangle/pre-poo before washing with some tresemme naturals) 

Then I rub on some protein balanced conditioner like aphogee two minute and then follow with a moisture dc.  Rinse, detangle, style. I don't spray anything on it but I usually twist with castor oil because it keeps my hair's moisture locked in. 
how long is it before you notice build-up?


----------



## isawstars (Aug 10, 2012)

-PYT

Thanks for sharing!  So 2 questions, you detangle before and after washing your hair?  And how do you keep your hair in sections when you wash it? Clips?

I notice white build up after 1 week.  I think that I dont get all the product off my scalp... But I dont know how to without washing with my hair loose... Which I am terrified to do.  I am on week 2, and it's getting flaky and itchy! I cant take it anymore!


----------



## isawstars (Aug 10, 2012)

I am completely aware of shrinkage... but DANG!  It blows my mind everytime!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all, just checking in. In the middle of a huge project. I'm wearing simple buns and french braids just doing the minimum with my hair.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Aug 10, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> Yeah, I took out my big braids and threw some jeweled hair pins in my hair. I thought it looked ok. I got a few compliments (mostly from people who love me and/or live with me ) but I also got a few side eyes...  oh well...
> Anyways, back to braids / twists for me...
> Oh and i THINK my hair is all natural now, I don't see any relaxed ends left. I have been cutting at least a 1/2 inch at a time for quite a few months now. STILL don't have a long term plan though...


 

I think it looks good. I love your coily texture.


----------



## -PYT (Aug 10, 2012)

Tibbar your hair is beautiful!  

isawstars I usually just soften my hair up with conditioner before I wash...like making sure there's no knots/tangles, then when I'm rinsing, I comb it out with the jilbere shower comb.  That keeps it pretty detangled until I'm sectioning to style.  I hope I'm not confusing you 

But hmm...I wonder if you could limit how much you spray your hair with the braid spray and see how that works.  Try sectioning your hair in 4 and using a color applicator bottle to apply the shampoo right on your scalp as you wash and scrub with the pads of your fingers making sure you are getting your scalp nice and clean.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 10, 2012)

isawstars said:


> Hey ladies... so... will you share the process you use when you wash and redo your twists?  I want to try a different process.



isawstars Hm... what _is_ my process? 

Generally:

Cover hair in hempseed or coconut oil.
Undo twists as gently as possible. As I go along, I finger comb the shed hair and any knots I may find. After I have removed a medium section of twists, I finger comb again, and then braid. 
By now, I'm usually too tired to do anything else. Generally I will wear a braid out, bun, french roll, etc. 
Undo each section, slather deep conditioner onto the hair, then immediately braid the section back up. I will steam or baggy with the conditioner for as long as I please.
Rinse out the conditioner as well as I can. Then I shampoo, concentrating on my scalp by massaging. I let the suds run down each braid until the water runs mostly clear. Sometimes, I'll do a quick condition using a lighter conditioner afterwards, but lately, I haven't done that.
Towel / Tshirt dry until hair is damp, but not dripping. Undo each braid, apply heavy butter, concentrating on ends, then braid again. Allow to dry completely.
Now that hair is dry and moisturized, I use those individual braids to grab-n-go twist.

My method seems like a lot of manipulation, but I don't do much to my hair for weeks following that. At night, I loosely bantu knot my hair in sections and release in the morning.


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 10, 2012)

isawstars said:


> @-PYT
> 
> Thanks for sharing!  So 2 questions, you detangle before and after washing your hair?  And how do you keep your hair in sections when you wash it? Clips?
> 
> I notice white build up after 1 week.  I think that I dont get all the product off my scalp... But I dont know how to without washing with my hair loose... Which I am terrified to do.  I am on week 2, and it's getting flaky and itchy! I cant take it anymore!




I notice that too with my hair.  And I don't need to go back to washing my hair loose b/c that is a clusterfluck waiting to happen.

I wonder if a light scalp massage with oil would help (like as I detangle, before I wash.)  I wonder if it would help dissolve (like if I used jojoba and peppermint oil) or if it would just hurt things


----------



## Tibbar (Aug 10, 2012)

NappyNelle, -PYT, kinkycurlygurl:
Thanks for the love ladies!  After a year of just wearing twists or occasionally a bun or two large cornrows I'm trying out some new things...

I'm loving the pictures and ideas in this thread from everybody--  Keep em coming!!


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 10, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> @NappyNelle, @-PYT, @kinkycurlygurl:
> Thanks for the love ladies! After a year of just wearing twists or occasionally a bun or two large cornrows I'm trying out some new things...
> 
> I'm loving the pictures and ideas in this thread from everybody-- Keep em coming!!


 

@Tibbar I love your hair, its gorgeous and thick and looks really soft!

@MsDee14 you are working that scarf...love it! Totally my style! I have a slight obsession...no matter how many I get, I always have my eye out for a pretty color or pattern I dont have...they are so cool bc its almost like no two are alike and they are all unique.

@MeowMix you do look cute in that pic you posted!

@NappyNelle...love the style pics you posted!

@isawstars....that is some amazing shrinkage! 


Can somebody tell me why I wore my hair down today for the first time in weeks and it rebelled against me and wouldnt hold a style AT ALL???? Is there such a thing as being TOO SOFT? Its really soft and moisturized but so soft soft it wouldnt hold my braid n curl that was so cute when I left the house. By the time I got to work and got out of the car...I looked at my reflection in my car window and it was already a straight up afro, and not in a good way either...random straight puffy ends sticking out....not the bizness... lol. Any suggestions on how to make my styles hold? I used a little shea butter mixed with some talijah waajid curl cream to braid. Im going to try again tonight with the curl cream alone. Also, I did it on dry hair...wonder if wet hair may have gotten better and longer lasting definition????


----------



## Tibbar (Aug 10, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @Tibbar I love your hair, its gorgeous and thick and looks really soft!
> 
> @MsDee14 you are working that scarf...love it! Totally my style! I have a slight obsession...no matter how many I get, I always have my eye out for a pretty color or pattern I dont have...they are so cool bc its almost like no two are alike and they are all unique.
> 
> ...



Leslie_C
Thanks for the compliment on my hair ! 
These are just suggestions because I don't really have a concrete answer for you --
Have you tried using gel on your twists or braids in addition to doing it on damp hair?  You also need to make sure it is completely dry when you take your hair out.  Also, how humid was it?  Good luck, I'm sure others will chime in with more answers.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 11, 2012)

So I'm back in the challenge full force-- bun today and just got mini braids put in! . Wish my hair was thicker but oh well...


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 11, 2012)

Finished my mini braids (although i noticed they got less and less mini as time went on, lol)

We'll see how I like them.  I might just go back to the weekly twists I was doing before., even though I think these are cuter


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 11, 2012)

jprayze My braids would look similar to yours. How long did you take to install?

ladysaraii oke: Pitchas please?

Here is a pictorial for another type of bun. I would try it without teasing my hair:


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 11, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> So I'm back in the challenge full force-- bun today and just got mini braids put in! . Wish my hair was thicker but oh well...



If I had minis they would look just like yours! I like but I'm scared my thin, fragile strands can't take it


----------



## jprayze (Aug 11, 2012)

I went to a braid shop to get it done. It took about 2.5 hrs but more than one person did it. Everyone wanted up try braiding my hair lol


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi everybody.  I've been meaning to check in but got hung up on 'well you have to take a picture first'.

Tibbar, I just love those shots.  Thank you for sharing

NappyNelle, Thank you for the regimen.  I'm sitting here making notes.

jprayze, thank you for posting your minis in this thread.  I saw you in APL 2012 and just knew we'd see some snaps

Leslie_C & livinthevida.  Thank you so much.  You are ♫wonderful and marvelous♫.  Guess where I was this morning?  It is such a treat to be built up by hair friends.  When IRL is not going or going to the left, I love hearing from such positive people on the board.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 12, 2012)

Leslie_C I missed the afro paragraph, but yes, if your hair is too soft, it won't hold a style. I would set it with some gel on dry hair or very lightly misted hair.

MeowMix You have me singing Ricky Martin every time livinthevida posts.  ET: so much so that I typed the wrong screen name! 

ETA: I saw this photo and thought you ladies, particularly bajandoc86


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 12, 2012)

I did a cute quick updo today with a hairzing in the back and jumbo flat twist to the side in the front...got called in to work and forgot to snap a pic... sometimes I get the best styles from just playing around and doing something random and it just "works" for that day. Tomorrow Ill do my whole hair ritual. Gonna prepoo overnight. Gotta go out for bobbypins and a spray bottle tomorrow lol...lost  most my bobby pins. (those things are worse than socks as far as vanishingf!) and my spray bottle was an old leave in conditioner spray bottle that wont spray anymore so time to spring for the $1 spray bottle from dollar tree...yep Im a big spender.

randomness.com ;0)


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 12, 2012)

^^^^LOL, yup make those dimes cry.  I do the same thing.


----------



## isawstars (Aug 14, 2012)

Once again... I ended up stretching my 2 week twists to 3 weeks because of my big move to Cali (yay!).  I bought another beanie/beret before I left.... I now how 6 different colors... I am addicted.

Anyways, I tried rinsing my scalp and twists and it helped a lot with the itches.  I can't wait to clarify when I shampoo.  I am also looking forward to trying the tips some of you gave me about how you wash and twist your hair.  I found my Darcy Botanicals twist creme that I have forgotten about.  I am excited to use it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 14, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Leslie_C I missed the afro paragraph, but yes, if your hair is too soft, it won't hold a style. I would set it with some gel on dry hair or very lightly misted hair.
> 
> MeowMix You have me singing Ricky Martin every time livinthevida posts.  ET: so much so that I typed the wrong screen name!
> 
> ETA: I saw this photo and thought you ladies, particularly bajandoc86



AHHHHHHHH!!   . Be still my heart. I WILL be doing this in the near future. *saves pic to hair inspiration folder*. 

Maybe this weekend I'll take down the front of my current updo and try this. :scratchch Thank you NappyNelle!


----------



## -PYT (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey beauties! My ends started getting on my nerves so I just might ride the rest of the duration of these twists out in a bun. I think it's super cute and neat  not to mention protective!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Aug 14, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @Tibbar I love your hair, its gorgeous and thick and looks really soft!
> 
> @MsDee14 you are working that scarf...love it! Totally my style! I have a slight obsession...no matter how many I get, I always have my eye out for a pretty color or pattern I dont have...they are so cool bc its almost like no two are alike and they are all unique.
> 
> ...




If it was humid try a braided style or interesting up do. Without really hard gel my hair can't hold a style in high humidity. Good luck


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 14, 2012)

-PYT That bun is so pretty! How were your ends bothering you?

kinkycurlygurl  Long time 'no see'. 

isawstars I'm glad this twisted regimen thang has gotten easier for you.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Aug 14, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> ^^^^LOL, yup make those dimes cry.  I do the same thing.




Your dimes just cry, you can hear mine screaming a block away.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Aug 14, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @-PYT That bun is so pretty! How were your ends bothering you?
> 
> @kinkycurlygurl  Long time 'no see'.
> 
> @isawstars I'm glad this twisted regimen thang has gotten easier for you.



It's been a busy time for me. Things are just starting to settle down. I miss my hair talk.


----------



## MsDee14 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey lovely ladies. Everyone's hair is looking great! 

I had my hair out this past weekend and I just threw in some larger sized twists yesterday. They will stay pinned up as usual. I'm taking a mini-trip to NYC on Friday so I will re-do my twists on Thursday(so they look fresh), but will make them considerably smaller and A LOT more neat. 
HHG ladies!


----------



## -PYT (Aug 14, 2012)

NappyNelle unraveling and such. Plus, I tried bantu knotting them the other night and the ends got all extra straight. That pushed me over the edge lol.


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 14, 2012)

Im happy to announce I finally got a twist n curl to hold, and not only that, but I even got 2 day hair from it--wootwoot! LOL.    So that was my two days of wearing my hair out for the week and tomorrow Ill probably try some kind of updo and default back to the bun if it fails lol. 

I used shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie mixed with eco styler and it gave a touchable hold...love that combo! 1 part SMCES to 2 parts eco styler...its the bees knees! Just saying! 

Ive been at work for the past 7 days straight for some reason or anothr, so Im worn out. Id like to retwist, but Im super tired and only have 2 days to recoop before 3 more 12's on...soooo I guess that will have to wait for another stretch off.


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 15, 2012)

isawstars.  Congrats on  your move.  I was just admiring your 'natural protective style' aka shrinkage in your last snap.  Mine blows my mind too.

-PYT.  Your're right it IS super cute and neat.

MsDee14 Oh, have fun in NY.

kinkycurlygurl .  Hey, good to see you back.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello everyone... I had to scroll all the way to page ten to find us! That hasn't happened in a looong time. 

Anyhoo, I'm sick with a cold  , so my hair has been tied up for three days under a satin scarf. :hippie4: I still moisturize and oil when I feel like it, but I'm sure my hair is happy that I'm leaving her alone for the most part. 

westNDNbeauty posted a beautiful flat twist updo on her blog. There is even an instruction video for it. All you stylistas can probably create this style rather simply; unfortunately, my fingers refuse to cooperate. 











So what are you all up to?


----------



## jprayze (Aug 19, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Hello everyone... I had to scroll all the way to page ten to find us! That hasn't happened in a looong time.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm sick with a cold  , so my hair has been tied up for three days under a satin scarf. :hippie4: I still moisturize and oil when I feel like it, but I'm sure my hair is happy that I'm leaving her alone for the most part.
> 
> ...



Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## isawstars (Aug 19, 2012)

NappyNelle

That's so pretty!  But way too fancy for me!  

Get well soon!!


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 19, 2012)

NappyNelle...feel better soon! Im in a little bit of a funk...been bunning and thats all she wrote lol. Ive been working a lot and am tired. Im off the next two...will wash tomorrow but probably back to the bun again...I work wednesday thru friday then Im off for four days...so Ill probably twist again on that stretch off...maybe henna and twist if Im feeling really inspired!


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 21, 2012)

hey ladies!
I guess i am officially out of this challenge-i got my weave sewn in this morning.
overall, it was a relative success. i basically cowashed and bunned most of the time, with braidouts/twistouts on the weekends. i think i've retained some-i could see a bit of growth when i blowdried my hair to get the weave installed.


----------



## antisocial (Aug 21, 2012)

I fell off the wagon for a bit but I put in a set of mini twists this weekend. I plan to keep these through the rest of the challenge


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 21, 2012)

Oooh, I've been bad NappyNelle let me just spank myself .  Hope that cold is going away.  I love westNDNbeauty 's styles, thanks for posting.

Shoot even Rocky91 checked in before me and we know she's hiding  her hair for a while.  Good to see you Rocky91.

 It's good to see antisocial is back with that THICK hair.  Thanks for the picture.  

Hey Leslie_C, sounds like your working hard.  Hang in there.

hi jprayze, -PYT, MsDee14 and isawstars.

Not much going on with the hair.  It's just hanging out in my 'hurried' cornrows.

nickmack.  You still in here?


----------



## jprayze (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey MeowMix!  Glad you're back!

I'm still in the mini braids...trying to keep them in until Friday.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey ladies...I know I've been MIA - a lot going on this way.  At any rate, today I got a flat twisted updo!  This should last for 2 weeks...once I take this down, back to my moisture and DC routine.

Hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm here because I feel I need to put the damn weave DOWN.
I like that it's a protective style, but I feel like i'm starting to be dependent on it.

My own hair is in two low twist buns with a front twist right now, that I can hopefully keep in for a week while spritzing every other day.

I need to re-discover my own hair again...I'm lucky to have it and I need to be able to deal with it haha.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 23, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> I need to re-discover my own hair again...I'm lucky to have it and I need to be able to deal with it haha.



oke: Yes ma'am. I'm sure your hair wants to come out and play. *wink


----------



## jprayze (Aug 23, 2012)

After cowash, I had curly minis!!! One day and then they go...


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 23, 2012)

Still here and still bunning!


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 24, 2012)

jprayze said:


> After cowash, I had curly minis!!! One day and then they go...
> 
> View attachment 164967



Very nice.  You think they'll be coming back?


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 25, 2012)

RegaLady Beautiful, blingy avatar. 

jprayze The curly minibraids look beautiful.

I haven't been doing much with my hair because I want to wear loose up do styles until my September twists. Yesterday I wore a braid out to run errands, but I should've pinned it up. Today I was supposed to practice braiding, but I may just leave my scarf on after oiling my scalp since I doubt I'll be leaving the house. (Leg problems.)

Here are a few updo photo inspirations; one woman is natural, and renren is textlaxed:






It looks like she's using a donut, but thats because I'm hair obsessed -- not because it looks bad or fake.  I wonder what her method and products were...











I've done this style in the past of my HHJ, but my hair didn't look 1/3 as nice as Ren's. This was probably due to products, quickly cowashing, and not moisturizing as much. I'm excited to try this again.






I also like this low bun. I should be trying these styles this week. 

ETA: Almost forgot, this is the link to Ren's blog.


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 25, 2012)

NappyNelle

Shucks, thank you for noticing :blush3:


----------



## jprayze (Aug 26, 2012)

MeowMix said:
			
		

> Very nice.  You think they'll be coming back?



Thanks!  I liked them before but when I cowashed them and they got curly, I lovedddd them!  really great PS because I has access toy scalp for doing some nice massages.  So yeah they will come back eventually.


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 26, 2012)

Just co-washed and put my hair in high Princess Leia buns LOL.
A sort of headband made of two flat twists across the hairline.
I will keep this in for the next few days then see what happens.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 26, 2012)

Minis out and now about to bun for a few days.


----------



## -PYT (Aug 26, 2012)

Yesterday made week three in these mini twists. Planning on taking them out after next week. They are holding up...Just hope my hair is doing ok


----------



## jprayze (Aug 26, 2012)

My new bun


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 26, 2012)

jprayze nice.  I had adventures in bunning this week myself

Hi everybody,
So I saw this video this week and got inspired,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpdlLfjXxgs.  

Do you know I actually thought my bun was going to be as lush as hers?


At this point I'm realizing two things:
1.  I just got a big old dome
2. My hair is making me laugh.  The front is like 'nah', the back is like 'hope'.


We're getting to the last month of this challenge/  HHJ.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 26, 2012)

MeowMix said:
			
		

> jprayze nice.  I had adventures in bunning this week myself
> 
> Hi everybody,
> So I saw this video this week and got inspired,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpdlLfjXxgs.
> ...



You will get there...to that lushness


----------



## isawstars (Aug 26, 2012)

I never thought I'd say this... but I'm starting to get bored with twists.  I may start taking advantage of wearing my hair out for a couple days by doing a twist outs.  

However, I went on three dates with a guy and he loves my twists.  It's kinda weird because he's white and I figured he wouldn't be into it... but he likes them a lot more than I'd ever expect so that's a good thing...


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 26, 2012)

I took my mini braids out and it was surprisingly easy.  I think using flaxseed gel was great on my hair.

I didn't get a chance to fully detangle and wash it yet, so I put it in 2 flat twists until I can get to it


----------



## MsDee14 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey ladies.  I know I have been MIA! Sorry! I am still in twists! Been in this set for 2 weeks on Wednesday. 
Friday I will DC, wash and do some medium sized twists which will hopefully last 3 weeks. Then for the last week of September I will finish this challenge off with a set of chunky twists. 
I thought I would do more styles..but I am so dang lazy this summer. Maybe for the Fall??

Blurry pic, but best I have of this set. Sorry once again!


----------



## jprayze (Aug 27, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> Hey ladies.  I know I have been MIA! Sorry! I am still in twists! Been in this set for 2 weeks on Wednesday.
> Friday I will DC, wash and do some medium sized twists which will hopefully last 3 weeks. Then for the last week of September I will finish this challenge off with a set of chunky twists.
> I thought I would do more styles..but I am so dang lazy this summer. Maybe for the Fall??
> 
> Blurry pic, but best I have of this set. Sorry once again!


 
Your twists look pretty!


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 27, 2012)

The 'princess leia'-type buns .. hopefully one day they'll be as lush as hers!


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 27, 2012)

SkySurfer, one day?  How about they are lush now?.  I got a happy dance planned once I get puffs like yours.

MsDee14.  Hey, that dress is so cute.  I need to start framing my face with twist.  That is a good look on you.


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 27, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> SkySurfer, one day?  How about they are lush now?.  I got a *happy dance planned* once I get puffs like yours.
> 
> MsDee14.  Hey, that dress is so cute.  I need to start framing my face with twist.  That is a good look on you.



Haha Thanks, MeowMix!
 at the bolded be sure to film it, spread the joy, girlll!


----------



## isawstars (Aug 28, 2012)

SkySurfer

Super cute!  I wish my hair was long enough to rock those too!


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey ladies! Hope everybody is doing well  Still boring bunning lol...never gets old...well it does, but it is helping me in more ways than one. Im lazy at times so the fact I can revert to this style in 5 minutes time regardless of what my hair looked like when I woke up is key to not getting frustrated with transitioning. If I hadnt discovered how to achieve this go to style I would have been in serious trouble trying to wrestle with the two textures all the time. No pressure to set my hair the night before unless I want to. It is also growing like a weed! I blow dried a section in the back out of curiosity and my hair has grown sooooo much since I chopped it to the bottom of my neck Mid May when I officially started my transition...and I even trimmed again a week or two ago.  Ill wait til the challenge is over to post pics, but Im loving this challenge and hope we do it again. I dont even wear my hair out the 2 days we are allowed...Ive really only worn it out a few days since the challenge started.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 28, 2012)

jprayze Me likey! Did you bun your hair while wet?

MeowMix Wow, your hair is growing so quickly. Look how soft and moisturized it is...  I'm also a fan of Ms. Danti's hair. She's very nice and helpful on Tumblr.

isawstars Isn't it nice when your date likes your hair?  I get tired of my twists, too, which is why I've taken a break from them for two-three weeks. They'll be back around Friday or Saturday.

MsDee14 Thanks for popping back in with an update. Your twists look great. Lazy styling looks good on you.

SkySurfer Awww... Your hair is cute. So full!

Leslie_C Congrats! We will be hosting this again, no worries. I'm glad you are enjoying your transition by bunning.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am in  with my fluffy twistout today. Planning to bun later this week using marley braid hair. It will be my first time trying it out *crosses fingers*


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 28, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> I am in  with my fluffy twistout today. Planning to bun later this week using marley braid hair. It will be my first time trying it out *crosses fingers*



Pics!?? Lol


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 28, 2012)

Leslie_C


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 28, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> @Leslie_C


 
bajandoc86

OMG that is seriously LUSH! *DROOL*  I bet people stare at your hair all the time and I dont blame them, its pretty amazing ya know!


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 28, 2012)

^^^^^^YES.  Well said Leslie_C.  NappyNelle huggy hugs.  Thank you so much for all the encouragement.

Hey everybody


----------



## Victoria44 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll be out for the rest of the challenge :/  I installed some yarn braids yesterday, so they'll be in for awhile. 

Good luck to everyone else still going strong!


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Victoria44.  Imma miss you.  Thanks for all the lovely snaps. HHJ


----------



## MsDee14 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm back in the gym.... so once every 2-3 days, I spritz my twists with ACV mixed with water then rinse my hair in the shower. 
That has been leaving my hair looking a hot mess. 
So, now I have to do my hair nightly. I typically do 2 flat twists in the front by spritzing my twists with water, sealing with oil, then applying Aloe Vera Gel around the perimeter then flat twisting. I then tie my hair with a satin scarf so when I wake up, I'm ready to go. 

It barely even looks like I have twists in my hair anymore.
But health over hair..right??


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey MsDee14. You have a practical and pretty style for working out.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you Leslie_C


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.  I'm in an unplanned puff today and will probably braid my hair before Sunday.






Just couldn't make it work





Ahhh, headband.....


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 31, 2012)

MeowMix Your hair looks sooooo soft, full and moist all the time! 

MsDee14 I can't even tell that your hair is still in twists; it doesn't matter, because the style looks classy and chic.

ETA: Oh, and here are some photos from the 'Everyday Styles' thread:



NappyNelle said:


> Here is my fluffy fluffy unplanned braid out. This was after a brisk walk so it was all over the place.


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 31, 2012)

@MsDee14 ITA, classy look whether you can see the twists or not!

@MeowMix, a headband and/or puff can fix any failed style! Your hair looks so soft!

@NappyNelle purty hair and you need to show us your purrty face more often! It looks so shiny and soft...how did you achieve the look?



I prepood/washed/dc'd today and Im about to rinse it out...debating on twisting my hair for a twistout for the next couple of days or just going back to the bun. Ill think about it while I fix dinner in a few. My scarves are all over my house and car right now..need to gather them back up and put them in one place.

Do you ladies wear beanies in the fall/winter? Where is a cheap place to get them? I got a cream colored one and a black one on clearance a long time ago, but would like some earth tones. Do they dry out your hair at all? I think they are a cute accessory and would be great to make twists last a little longer or to hide some bantu knots,etc that arent dry yet for an "out" style.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 31, 2012)

Leslie_C  Awww thank you. *blushing like crazy* This was old, dirty hair coated in oil and braided. I had just finished my cardio when I took those photos. I thought the waves were strangely defined and shiny, so I took pics. I had planned on putting my hair in a bun/up-do.

ETA: I didn't answer your other question. No, I haven't worn any beanies, but I may in the future. I'm more of a beret fan. I know pookaloo83 has a lot of pretty beanies; I think she finds them at various BSSs. Is this right Pook?


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 31, 2012)

NappyNelle.  Thank you.  Your pictures are giving me life.  If I could take some like these, I'd get rid of my 'location'

Leslie_C.  Thanks.  I've got to give some credit to the flash.  Believe me, that is not I'm seeing real life.  I have worn beanies in the fall/winter.   I make sure to put a satin scarf underneath or a plastic cap if I'm conditioning.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 31, 2012)

Had to do an emergency style since I have an outing that came up unexpectedly. I LOVE it! My hair is getting bigger.  I did a twistout puff with a pompadour.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 31, 2012)

Awww, thank you MeowMix. I don't think you're a photogenic fail.


----------



## isawstars (Aug 31, 2012)

Leslie_C

I wear beanies now! Lol... I have been wearing them the past 3 days bc I need to redo my fuzzy twists.  Etsy.com has a lot of cute unique ones.  A woman at the flea market knits and crochets berets and beanies to sell.  She charges $4-5 depending on the yarn.  You cant beat that price! And if course you can knit your own or ask a friend who is crafty like that.  a lot of stores charge way too much for basic beanies.... 

Oh and to answer your question... I always wear a silk scarf underneath.  I match the color of my scarf with my beanie if it's "hole-y" and you cany tell.  Just slide the scarf back so you can show your hairline when you wear hats


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm trying not to hog the thread... but I spent all Saturday pampering my hair so I could twist it today.

Where did my drive go? Where did all those good twisting intentions run to?

I REALLY don't feel like twisting my hair... but it would be great for styling ease and basically no manipulation. *sigh*

Maybe the twisting urge will be back tomorrow.


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 2, 2012)

^^^^Hogging.  You're so funny.  That's what I do with this thread.  It seems like we've been having some 'dog days of summer' with our hair.  It's totally understandable.  It's been HOT.


----------



## isawstars (Sep 2, 2012)

NappyNelle

I am losing the drive to twist as well!  I think this next week I'm gonna do twist outs (retwisting every other night)... and the following week, I'll go back to twists for 2 weeks at a time.

I'm looking forward to doing chunky twists again... a lot less time consuming.


----------



## Tibbar (Sep 3, 2012)

MsDee14, MeowMix,  NappyNelle,  
Ladies love the looks you guys posted!  Really, really pretty.

I spent most of the summer in braids of various thicknesses.  Some looked good, some were strictly for the house 

Twists are my go to style, so since school starts back tomorrow  I took the braids out, shampooed and deep conditioned.  I then put the twists back in (kind of medium sized) and then set them on cold wave rollers.  Not sure what they are going to look like, but I'm hopeful...  wish me luck...

I'm hoping I can influence some of my students to adopt healthier hair care practices because some of the stuff I see in my school ---


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey Tibbar.  Good to see you.  Thanks for the compliment.  There have been some fierce styles in this thread.  I'm just  learning and have been inspired.  Good luck with your set.  I know it's going to look GOOD.

It's exciting that you are an example to some of our youngsters.  I bet you do have some stories


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey ladies. My hair can finally hold in a twisted bun . I am SO happy about that.  Today I wore my hair in the bun with marley braid hair added for fullness. It came out pretty good imo.

My lil bun 








With marley braid hair added


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 3, 2012)

I thought you always could bun.  It looks good sized to me.  Thanks for the pictures


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 3, 2012)

MeowMix 
I had attempted to bun before...but my hair from the crown to the front of my hair is so dense, that to squeeze it in a bun would also induce serious headaches. AND I caused many a barrette/elastic to pop.  I realised that since I have the hair in twists, it cuts down on the bulk of hair in the front of my head, so it can go more easily into the pony.

Oh, and unlike many I don't blow-dry outside of length checks - so all attempts of bunning have been on hair that's not really stretched.


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 3, 2012)

You guys already know my get up and go to twist got up and went a long time ago lol...buns, buns, and more buns...today I got extra fancy and put a large flat twist to the side in the front lol. Ive only done two sets of twists as a style during this challenge. I finally mixed up some henna last night and Im going to put it in tonight overnight. Tomorrow I *THINK* Im gonna wash out the henna, dc, and twist it up for a twist n curl to wear to work wednesday and thursday. Im off Friday and Saturday so on that stretch off I might put it in twists again for a week or two. They were cute and low maintenance, its just the idea of spending 3 or 4 hours twisting that is daunting.  I would like to try some flat twist based updos, but I cant do  flat twists in the back of my head where I cant see very well lol. Im so uncoordinated!


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 3, 2012)

Leslie_C.  _but I cant do flat twists in the back of my head where I cant see very well lol. Im so uncoordinated_!  LOL.  You and me both.  That's why I rarely post pics of the back of my head.  You'll have to let us know how your overnight henna treatment works.


----------



## Tibbar (Sep 3, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Hey @Tibbar.  Good to see you.  Thanks for the compliment.  There have been some fierce styles in this thread.  I'm just  learning and have been inspired.  Good luck with your set.  I know it's going to look GOOD.
> 
> It's exciting that you are an example to some of our youngsters.  I bet you do have some stories



Hey MeowMix thanks for the shout out, you guys been so supportive to everyone --

Yeah, the styles in this thread have been SO inspirational...  So many people shock me with the looks they are able to do themselves -- I could call out a bunch of people here!!  I would love to steal some of these looks but I really have a lot of trouble doing the back of my head.  I hope it can improve with practice, but not so far.  If my set comes out OK I'll post pictures.  If you don't hear back about it, OH WELL -- we'll know what happened.....

Oh and I really wish I could influence at least SOME of my students to try healthier hair practices, because some of the things going on on their heads are crimes against nature! 
I wonder sometimes how their parents let them leave the house looking like they do, then when I meet the parents, it all becomes clear...


----------



## Tibbar (Sep 3, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Had to do an emergency style since I have an outing that came up unexpectedly. I LOVE it! My hair is getting bigger.  I did a twistout puff with a pompadour.



Hey bajandoc86, i just have to say your hairstyles are always, always, always looking good.  Even when you say just threw them in...  And you have a fantastic smile -- always looking like you're enjoying your life.


----------



## isawstars (Sep 3, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> Oh and I really wish I could influence at least SOME of my students to try healthier hair practices, because some of the things going on on their heads are crimes against nature!
> I wonder sometimes how their parents let them leave the house looking like they do, then when I meet the parents, it all becomes clear...



Tibbar


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 3, 2012)

Tibbar Is back in the house! 

How long did it take Nelle to twist her hair this time?






7 hours this time because of plenty of breaks and just being tired.  I will take better photos for you all tomorrow.


----------



## Tibbar (Sep 3, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @Tibbar Is back in the house!
> 
> How long did it take Nelle to twist her hair this time?
> 
> ...



@NappyNelle
7 hours well spent ---  totally worth it !!!!!  Looks good girl!!
Oh and your hair is getting so long!  
Advertisement for the benefits of protective styling.


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 3, 2012)

^^^ So true.  One of my favorite 'big haired' ladies is here.  NappyNelle, you'redoing this and starting a new job too? .....phew


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 3, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @Tibbar Is back in the house!
> 
> How long did it take Nelle to twist her hair this time?
> 
> ...


 
NappyNelle
*whistle* that looks sooooo good girlie! And your hair is getting so long! When Im totally natural twists will probably be a staple for me bc you can style them just like your hair, but they are protective and retain moisture better than out hair...and low manipulation since you dont have to do much to them between restyling. Win-Win situation! Thanks for demonstrating how hot twists can look!  Id better learn how to stop being so lazy though! I love the result but am so lazy to put in the time...it would probably take me days to put them in little by little lol.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 3, 2012)

Tibbar Thank you! I really want to see how blow dried hair in twists would look... but I finally feel like air-dried-braided twists are starting to look long. I'm happy to finally be retaining healthy strands.  Now to finally make it to WL!

MeowMix Those people keeping 'having emergencies to tend to', so I'm ready for an interview with another program tomorrow.  (Pray for me please!)

Leslie_C Thanks girl! I broke this set up over two days because I was being so lazy. Usually I have the energy and drive to do it all in one marathon, but not this time.  It just wasn't happening even though I had iTunes and a TV series to watch. 

I really love that I don't have to do much with my twists for them to look 'done'. Once I started embracing the tiny bit of frizz I had, the marathon sessions felt very worth it. Very little manipulation, I can wear them up or down, straightish or curly, easy access to my scalp... and people tend to be surprised when they see that the twists are your hair, not extensions. My SO was convinced they were fake the first time he saw them until I separated one. *huge eye roll* lol


----------



## jprayze (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey ladies!  Ive just been catching up.  I've been having problems with shedding and thinning that are making it difficult to bun.  My right side by my ear was already thin and has either started back up or is just looking more obvious.  I was parting my hair on the left and bringing hair over but now Im starting to thin in front too.

Seems like im starting to get the shedding under control with ORS hair mayo and AE garlic hair mask.  I also changed my meds in case they were causing the issues.  Im going to start taking biotin today as well.  I also started a daily massage of MN, apricot oil, WGHO, and peppermint oil.

 In the meantime, I have to experiment with some styles to see how to conceal it.  The minibraids weren't a bad option because I had less braids on the right side but it really wasn't noticeable.  Maybe I will try that again?


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey ladies!!  Hope you all had a GREAT weekend! 

I am kind of sick of twists! 

I've been doing them since April and I think I need a mini break. 

so..for the next couple of weeks, I will be doing a mix of high buns and low loose buns.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 4, 2012)

i roller set my hair and made a french twist in the back.  i will bun it maybe tomorrow and just do that daily until wash day on saturday.


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 4, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Tibbar Is back in the house!
> 
> How long did it take Nelle to twist her hair this time?
> 
> ...



One word: *GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 4, 2012)

^^^ You too MsDee14.

Hey shortdub78.  Good seeing you.

jprayze.  I hear you on the thinning.  I think the mini braids worked for you.  I didn't notice it in your pictures.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 4, 2012)

^^^i have been a bum for a minute.  trying to get back into the swing of things.  thanks!


----------



## -PYT (Sep 4, 2012)

These twists have been in for a month...I'd retwist and make neat, But I don't even feel like doing that! I'm ruined.....


----------



## Tibbar (Sep 4, 2012)

Just updating with some recent photos.  After flirting off and on with various sized braids over the summer, I'm back in twists for now.  





















Looking at my ticker, I'm coming up on two years since my last relaxer... After 30 years of relaxing my hair, I never thought I'd be saying that !!


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 5, 2012)

Tibbar- I love the braids and your twists look so cute! 

Congrats on your accomplishment of being relaxer free for so long!

My bun for today.


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 5, 2012)

Nelle, I like your hair!

I meant to put my mini braids or twists back in, but I got lazy, so this week I'm rocking 2 french braids.

I might try to rebraid this weekend b/c I liked the style.  It just depends on how much time I have.


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 5, 2012)

-PYT said:


> These twists have been in for a month...I'd retwist and make neat, But I don't even feel like doing that! _I'm ruined....._



Hi Everybody

-PYT, this part of your post cracked me up.  Thanks

Hi Tibbar, like MsDee14 said  on your accomplishment.  That's huge  BTW, those styles are cute you two.

Hey ladysaraii and Leslie_C I saw this video and thought about you guys.  Its a quick roll and tuck. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwHwaT6RF-s&feature=plcp


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 5, 2012)

I promised pictures, and never uploaded them. 
















I added amla powder to my deep conditioning session and it seems to have made my hair darker. I'm not sure if I experienced any of the extra conditioning it is supposed to provide.

My air dried twists now rest around APL when wavy/curly. I never thought I could get this much 'hang' with partially stretched hair.

ETA: Sorry for the extra boobage in that last shot.


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 5, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^
MeowMix  thanks for the video/style suggestion...I love it! You have such a sweet spirit 

Tibbar wootwoot congrats on your approaching 2 year anniversary! Those styles look really nice on you..I especially like the last pic, it looks great pushed back like that.

MsDee14 you know im digging the headband!

NappyNelle thanks for the additional hair porn lol. And Im not just saying that bc of the boobage bahahaha.

PYT and shortdub78 we are here > < when it comes to styling.  One thing that doesnt help is I am the only woman of color at my job so I really dont have to step up my game to get compliments...my coworkers ooh and ah over a simple flat twist in the front and banana clip bun in the back lol.

 I think I was going through some kind of depression before I started transitioning and they are just glad I show up looking presentable at all lol. I went months just brushing my dry jacked up hair back into a little ball. It wasnt cute yall, it wasnt cute at all lol. I mean Im confessing that I barely ever moisturized or combed it...I would literally brush the outside layer back into my little tiny anorexic ball daily. My overall look screamed I dont care about myself . Luckily for me and everyone else I snapped out of it! Transitioning has actually made me start to take a little pride in my appearance again. Even it if is just a plain bun, at least it is conditioned and moisturized and I throw on a little makeup. Now if I can just lose this weight Ill really be in business!


I didnt henna like I planned...so its in the freezer and Ill do it tomorrow night overnight. Pinky promise (myself lol)!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 5, 2012)

Leslie_C  I'm so glad that you are feeling better enough to style your hair and wear bright colors and post on here! I know exactly how you felt; hair/clothes/skin just are not priorities during times like those.

I'd like to release some weight, too... I keep saying it, and doing practically nothing about it.


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 5, 2012)

NappyNelle,♫ Your hair is delightful♫

 Thank you so much for giving Leslie_C a BIG HUG.  When I read her post, the first thing I thought was 'Thank you for sharing that, I'VE BEEN THERE'.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I managed to take my minis down last night/today. That was some work. Tomorrow I will slather with tresemme naturals/detangle and wash. This hair is a process...


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 7, 2012)

Just put in some 2-strand twists...going back to my flat twist updo next Wednesday.


----------



## isawstars (Sep 7, 2012)

My lazy butt ruined my wash day!  

So I washed my hair on monday... and I was dreading the detangling process. I don't know why because it had only been 2 weeks.... oh well.  I applied conditioner to my twists (intending to unravel and detangle afterwards).  WELL.... I decided to just DC all day and overnight.... okay well, I got busy the next day and left my DC in all day.  Before I went to bed I checked on my hair... (yes, I was gonna go to bed with DC on my head still )  and I noticed the scent of my hair was "off."  It didn't smell "sour" but it didn't smell fresh like it normally does when DCing.  So I I detangled half of my hair Wednesday and detangled the rest yesterday

Sigh. It was more work than it should have been.  I think it got tangled from being wet and not detangled for so long.  Oh well, I'm done and will never do that again!

I sported a decent braid out last night... moisturized and rebraided before bed.  Tonight I'm leaving it in braids and wearing a beanie.  Tomorrow.... braid out again!  

****Question!  What styling products (creams, preferably) do you like to use for braid outs?  I want something that helps with moisture but also gives a soft hold.  A soft-moderate hold is most important to me... I have products that do it... but they don't help with moisture     So I end up relying on spritzing water/oil


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 7, 2012)

washing/ roller setting and doing some type of simple pin up twist style.


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 7, 2012)

Still here a still twist bunning


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 7, 2012)

isawstars said:


> My lazy butt ruined my wash day!
> 
> So I washed my hair on monday... and I was dreading the detangling process. I don't know why because it had only been 2 weeks.... oh well. I applied conditioner to my twists (intending to unravel and detangle afterwards). WELL.... I decided to just DC all day and overnight.... okay well, I got busy the next day and left my DC in all day. Before I went to bed I checked on my hair... (yes, I was gonna go to bed with DC on my head still ) and I noticed the scent of my hair was "off." It didn't smell "sour" but it didn't smell fresh like it normally does when DCing. So I I detangled half of my hair Wednesday and detangled the rest yesterday
> 
> ...


 
isawstars you sound just like me, I learned the hard way procrastination will bite me in the booty every time lol. I wore a beanie today too! I had a Grecian like large twist to the side in the front showing and the beanie on the back...I want more beanies for the fall/winter! I want all colors...they will go in my collection of headbands and scarves for hair candy lol.

Oh and about the search for a styling product you mentioned, my best combo yet has been mixing shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and eco styler olive oil gel. It gave me an amazingly soft hold and is the first time I have ever gotten more than 1 day hair out of a style...my twist n curl lasted about 4 days, but on the 4th day I did some kind of textured updo. 4 day hair is a big deal for me....heck 2 day hair is a big deal to me lol...I usually get 1 day hair, partially bc Im transitioning and have straight wonky ends, and parially bc I have super porous hair that doesnt like to hold a style worth a dime. My hair would normally explode as soon as I went outside or my curls would droop in random places giving me long stringy random pieces hanging everywhere...not a good look lol.  I used 1 part smoothie to 2 parts gel. I have also heard of others doing a 50/50 mix...I would imagine that would yield even softer hair...but my hair was very touchably soft and moist, yet the style lasted. I was ecstatic! HTH!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2012)

i decided to do a twistout instead of a roller set.  i just finished twisting my hair.  i don't know if i want to roll the ends or not.  i tend to lose length when i do that.  i use QB honeybush tea soft gel to set my hair with.  i love this stuff.  i used it when i was a natural.  it leave a nice hold, but hair is still soft.


----------



## isawstars (Sep 8, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> isawstars you sound just like me, I learned the hard way procrastination will bite me in the booty every time lol. I wore a beanie today too! I had a Grecian like large twist to the side in the front showing and the beanie on the back...I want more beanies for the fall/winter! I want all colors...they will go in my collection of headbands and scarves for hair candy lol.
> 
> Oh and about the search for a styling product you mentioned, my best combo yet has been mixing shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and eco styler olive oil gel. It gave me an amazingly soft hold and is the first time I have ever gotten more than 1 day hair out of a style...my twist n curl lasted about 4 days, but on the 4th day I did some kind of textured updo. 4 day hair is a big deal for me....heck 2 day hair is a big deal to me lol...I usually get 1 day hair, partially bc Im transitioning and have straight wonky ends, and parially bc I have super porous hair that doesnt like to hold a style worth a dime. My hair would normally explode as soon as I went outside or my curls would droop in random places giving me long stringy random pieces hanging everywhere...not a good look lol.  I used 1 part smoothie to 2 parts gel. I have also heard of others doing a 50/50 mix...I would imagine that would yield even softer hair...but my hair was very touchably soft and moist, yet the style lasted. I was ecstatic! HTH!



Leslie_C

Thanks for sharing!  That makes me feel better, haha.

One day I will take a photo of my beanie/beret collection... I have 6 hanging up on the back of my door.  I want more too but I made myself stop haha.  I wear white, purple and pink the most anyways.

Ohhh and I am going to try your mixture!  I have a lot of that eco styler gel and I can't seem to use it up fast enough haha.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 8, 2012)

All week I was wearing my hair out bc I got it flatironed and was loving it but today I'm bunning again!


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!

I'm still in buns..going back to twists this weekend for the final stretch of this challenge!


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 10, 2012)

It's official, I miss my mini braids.  I'm going back in them as soon as I can find the time.  This week though, I'm rocking 2 french braids again.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 10, 2012)

isawstars said:


> My lazy butt ruined my wash day!
> 
> So I washed my hair on monday... and I was dreading the detangling process. I don't know why because it had only been 2 weeks.... oh well.  I applied conditioner to my twists (intending to unravel and detangle afterwards).  WELL.... I decided to just DC all day and overnight.... okay well, I got busy the next day and left my DC in all day.  Before I went to bed I checked on my hair... (yes, I was gonna go to bed with DC on my head still )  and I noticed the scent of my hair was "off."  *It didn't smell "sour" but it didn't smell fresh like it normally does when DCing.*  So I I detangled half of my hair Wednesday and detangled the rest yesterday
> 
> ...



isawstars This has happened to me too. Ugh, that scent is horrid and my hair would not detangle for anything.  I learned the hard way, *several times*, lol, that I can't leave my hair soaked in conditioner overnight nor can I detangle wet hair. 

For my braid outs I've used a cream with Eco Styler, QB Honeybush Tea Gel and Fantastia IC. My favorite combinations are HH Mango Tango Cloud or HH Avocado Cloud with Fantasia IC Gel. I redo the braids at night after a light moisturizing spritz.

ETA: Oh, you have Eco already, so use that up girl! lol I try to use an equal amount of gel and cream, or a bit more creamy moisturizer than gel since Eco can be 'too hard' of a hold on my hair.

MsDee14 Your buns always look so perfect. Where were you when I was transitioning back in 2005?


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 10, 2012)

MsDee14 cosigning with NappyNelle.

Hey everybody.  I'm dusting today so I just have the hair in some braids.  It's funny how on fine hair braids always end up looking like mini braids.  Can you believe we about 3 weeks left on this challenge?  Time flies.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 11, 2012)

Updo Inspo from vmerie:



vmerie said:


> My Saturday Hairdo:  Messy High Bun





vmerie said:


> coyacoy  Hey!  It was done on old hair that I had worn in a bun for the whole week so it was a bit stretched.  I spritz a medium sized section of hair with water (just to get it damp), applied Let's Jam Custard, and then applied jojoba oil and braided the section.  I had about 18 braids when I was done.  I then banded the braids and tied a scarf on to go to bed.  Next morning, I took out the braids and separated each one to give volume to my hair making sure to not disturb the hair pattern.  I gathered all my hair on top and tucked away my ends in a hair band, fluffed, shaped until I got my desired look.  I then wrapped a few sections of afro braid hair around the hair band to hide it.  It blended real well. I added gel to my edges and tied with a scarf for 10 minutes and voila!  HTH.



And Mandy4610 shared a lovely braid & bun combo in this post.

I need to browse the relaxed hair threads for their styles that reflect the parameters of our challenge; I don't want to seem partial to natural styles.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have another girls' night out tonight  I was watching some youtube vids today, and I have an idea for another updo. I think Imma try to incorporate that marley braid hair in this updo again. I know I am breaking the rules of this challenge...*shame* LOL. But I am on a roll!


----------



## An_gell (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry haven't checked in, in awhile yall. I'm still bunnin faithfully hopin to be full brastrap by the end of the year.


----------



## Victoria44 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm back in mini twist and i'm going to stick it out til thanksgiving, my 3 years post relaxer date.  My yarn braids lasted all of a week and a day lol


----------



## antisocial (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm still in the same set of twists that I did on 8/19. I thought I could keep them until the end of the challenge but they aren't gonna make it. Im taking them down this weekend. I think 4 weeks is still pretty good considering that I washed them every week.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 12, 2012)

antisocial Four weeks is amazing! Do you have any tips for washing in twists that you can share with us? How about tips for keeping your hair on lock down for so long? 

An_gell  Any pics girl?! We need some more photos from relaxed ladies in this thread.

bajandoc86 How was your night out? How did you end up wearing your hair?

ETA: Sorry angel!  (I don't mind if you post though. :grin)


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 12, 2012)

I saw these photos, and thought of us challengers!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey chica NappyNelle! I ended up doing a roll, tuck & pin updo with a twistout bang. I was thinking that I look reaaal cute! LOL. Lemme load a pic.

ETA: Here ya go. More pics in the Everyday thread.


----------



## nickmack (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh. my. gosh. 
LADIES. I've been AWOL because so many things have happened all at once (work-related)!!! I'm not complaining; I'm giving thanks but geez, I've lapsed on the challenge! Ended up installing a sew-in (I was also on vacation) and it's been there for a few weeks now. Should I still lurk? *pout* When life is ready to come at you fast...it DEFINITELY comes at you fast. 

How has everyone else been? MeowMix, NappyNelle, SimJam and the rest of ladies in the challenge?


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Everybody.

Wow there's been a lot going on in this thread.

nickmack.  Hey, good to see you back.  Isn't it funny how IRL gets in the way of 'important' things

bajandoc86.  You just ALWAYS look fabulous.  Wait a minute you do not have Type F in your siggy? 

NappyNelle.  Hey I see those style and I think of you and other long hair ladies in the thread bajandoc86, Leslie_C, jprayze, MsDee14.  I'm probably missing a few, so please forgive.

Thanks to all for all the good vibes with this challenge.


----------



## antisocial (Sep 13, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @antisocial Four weeks is amazing! Do you have any tips for washing in twists that you can share with us? How about tips for keeping your hair on lock down for so long?


 
The less product I use while twisting, the longer they last. 
Also, what really helps my twists stay is washing my hair with bentonite clay at least once (usually the first wash) while in twists. I do it more to clease my scalp (I had a minor flaking issue) but I noticed that afterwards my twists seem to lay just right. 

I did this set on 8/19, washed with bentonite the week after, and wash once or twice every week until I take them down. Since the bentonite can be drying, I use a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner (Trader Joe's nourish spa) for all other washes while in twists. 

After washing, I  moisturize with one of my Qhemet products while the twists are still soaking wet and then add "Lock it up" gel which is a must have for me when wearing twists. Even though they look frizzy at first, once I tie my hair with a satin scarf my twists are smooth again when I wake up. 

I actually think they still look decent....not fresh but acceptable


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 13, 2012)

Are you lovely ladies going to be doing this challenge again if so I'm reserving my spot I plan to bun 7 days a week!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 14, 2012)

MeowMix said:
			
		

> Hi Everybody.
> 
> Wow there's been a lot going on in this thread.
> 
> ...



Awww that made me smile to be considered a long hair lady...thanks MeowMix!!!


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 14, 2012)

Still bunning it! Used so much dang gel that I have flakes and need to clarify my hair tonight... which I am so not looking forward to. 
Back in twists tomorrow! Can't wait 

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 14, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> NappyNelle.  Hey I see those style and I think of you and other long hair ladies in the thread bajandoc86, Leslie_C, jprayze, MsDee14.  I'm probably missing a few, so please forgive.
> 
> Thanks to all for all the good vibes with this challenge.



I have a long hair? Really? *hairnorexic* I read that compliment and got so giddy. Thank you Meow boo! 

antisocial Thanks for sharing your methods. Your twists look great to me! I wouldn't think they were not 'fresh' at all. You have great hair.

How do you mix your Bentonite clay for shampoo? I've only tried it once and I made such a mess that I vowed to never use it on my hair again. 

nickmack Of course you can still post although you left us to get a weave!  How was your vacation? I hope you had a fabulous and relaxing time.



lamaria211 said:


> Are you lovely ladies going to be doing this challenge again if so I'm reserving my spot I plan to bun 7 days a week!



lamaria211 Yes, we will be back and would love for you to join us!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm taking this picture to the braid shop!


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 14, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Awww that made me smile to be considered a long hair lady...thanks @MeowMix!!!


 
@jprayze ITA Im not gonna lie I was like me?? long hair???? sweeeeeeeet! lol. Thanks @MeowMix! Compliment of the year! Bahaha! Its gonna be a long time before I ever have long hair again since Im slowly cutting my relaxed ends as I go. But after my major chop thanks to this challenge my hair is reallllllly growing! Im thinking Im gonna try to get my longest layer to APL and then maintain that as I continue to transition to natural. My 1st goal is APL natural hair. That plan may change if I get too much breakage...but I at least want shoulder length natural hair when stretched when I cut off all my ends.



MsDee14 said:


> Still bunning it! Used so much dang gel that I have flakes and need to clarify my hair tonight... which I am so not looking forward to.
> Back in twists tomorrow! Can't wait
> 
> Happy Friday!!!


 
@MsDee14 Im still bunning too...wearing a puff today though. My hair is feeling kind of hard and dry no matter what I do to moisturize. Im gonna have to clarify too and Ill baggy tonight.



AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm taking this picture to the braid shop!


 
@AtlantaJJ What pic???? 

@NappyNelle thanks for those style inspirations you posted, they look great!

@Bajandoc you looked fierce for your GNO!

@lamaria211 please do join us!

@antisocial thanks for the twisting suggestions...Im gonna have to try bentonite clay.....do you think it replaces clarifying shampoo????

@nickmack I totally understand life getting in the way! When I had my son I vanished from the boards for the most part til about a year ago, then I changed jobs to be an OB nurse and the stress of learning all the roles Im expected to serve and the lengthy orientation stressed me out and thats when I started neglecting my hair totally again. I was overwhelmed big time. It would have been smart to get braids or a sew in so it would have at least been somewhat protected vs just letting it get dry and brittle and break off. Braids and weaves arent really my thing....but I was on youtube last night and Im really liking the way kinky twists look and also crochet braids with kinky/curly hair .....I may end up trying one or both of those styles for a break from my hair at some point.

Here are a few simple buns/updo's Ive done in the past week or so.


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 14, 2012)

Leslie_C Love your up-do styles!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 14, 2012)

NappyNelle  or Leslie c please tag me when the new challenge starts


----------



## antisocial (Sep 14, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @antisocial Thanks for sharing your methods. Your twists look great to me! I wouldn't think they were not 'fresh' at all. You have great hair.
> 
> How do you mix your Bentonite clay for shampoo? I've only tried it once and I made such a mess that I vowed to never use it on my hair again.


 
Thanks NappyNelle, you're gonna make me leave these in another two weeks  


That Bentonite clay can definitely be messy . It's alot easier to apply though when your hair is in twists. I usually mix it with enough ACV so that its kind of runny so it's easier to spread. You don't need a lot. I usually focus on my scalp and don't worry about trying to cover all of my hair because its going to run down to the ends when you rinse it out anyway. I can definitely feel the difference in my hair even though I don't apply it all the way to the ends. 





Leslie_C said:


> antisocial thanks for the twisting suggestions...Im gonna have to try bentonite clay.....do you think it replaces clarifying shampoo????


 
Leslie_C I use the clay as a clarifyer.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 14, 2012)

I guess I kinda joined this challenge without realizing it. A couple weeks ago I started bunning. Now my hair is in twists styled into a bun. I've been trying these styles more for variety than anything else, but I guess the added bonus is that I'm protecting my hair. 

Since this challenge is nearing an end, I'll be officially joining the next one. There will be another one right?


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi BraunSugar.  I'm being a surrogate NappyNelle here and saying yes.   in advance to you, lamaria211 and AtlantaJJ.


----------



## nickmack (Sep 14, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I have a long hair? Really? *hairnorexic* I read that compliment and got so giddy. Thank you Meow boo!
> 
> nickmack Of course you can still post although you left us to get a weave!  How was your vacation? I hope you had a fabulous and relaxing time.



 Heehee, this weave and I...NappyNelle, I tell you - I'm counting down til I take it out! I'd have pulled it out sooner but man, to go spend a bunch of money and then snip out the tracks? Didn't sit well with me! 

I had a fantastic vacation! Thanks for asking  For the first time in a couple years, I actually got to vacation WITHOUT working!!!!!!!! Normally I pack my work and go - this year, forget about it 

How's your hair doing and how did the summer treat you?


Leslie_C I love your hair! It looks so thick and soft! Life really does have a way of coming at you without warning. Thankfully, I was still thinking about my hair and went ahead and made the judgement call to put it away instead of leaving it out! Hoping I'll retain some growth and will have even more hair to experiment with for the NEXT challenge!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 14, 2012)

Woooo, sorry that I am so late ladies! I promise I will respond to everyone, but for some reason I can't concentrate right now. erplexed

I just came from the hospital; I was there for 5 agonizing hours to have an MRI with and without contrast. Now I feel woozy and  I'll be back when I can read and type more normally.

Annnnd I saw beautiful hair at the hospital.  (Priorities, right?) I REALLY wanted to ask the Haitian phlebotomist if I could take a picture of her thick, relaxed, jet black, full length MBL hair.  Perfect ends, no frizz, and swang. This is the second or third time I've seen her, and I always stare at her hair.


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey NappyNelle. You just have such STRENGTH.  How is it that you can take a situation where I would be like this ,  to say hi and encourage us?

You are in my thoughts and prayers.  Sometimes, it's just not easy.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 15, 2012)

MeowMix Awww thank you so much MeowMama! 

I'd rather be on LHCF giggling than in my bed crying about my health. Like I've said before, some days are more challenging than others, but I try not to let the unhappy feelings linger anymore. If I did... it wouldn't be pretty! I don't like carrying that burden, so I (thankfully I am able to) choose to be as happy as I can, one moment at a time.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 15, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @jprayze ITA Im not gonna lie I was like me?? long hair???? sweeeeeeeet! lol. Thanks @MeowMix! Compliment of the year! Bahaha! Its gonna be a long time before I ever have long hair again since Im slowly cutting my relaxed ends as I go. But after my major chop thanks to this challenge my hair is reallllllly growing! Im thinking Im gonna try to get my longest layer to APL and then maintain that as I continue to transition to natural. My 1st goal is APL natural hair. That plan may change if I get too much breakage...but I at least want shoulder length natural hair when stretched when I cut off all my ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm taking this style to the braid shop to see if they can duplicate!


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 15, 2012)

NappyNelle Feel better!!!


----------



## LilMissRed (Sep 15, 2012)

Ive been MIA  I had a job interview last week and I didnt know how to get a 'cute, but professional-like' (yes I'm style challenged)  style in twists so I took them out and wore a low bun.... cant wait to put my twists back in today!!!


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 15, 2012)

Threw in some "chunky" twists which may only last until Wednesday. I have another interview later in the week and plan on wearing a bun like LilMissRed (good luck by the way)


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 15, 2012)

MsDee14 thanks for the compliment, Im a big fan of your styles too! Im all about mostly quick styles bc Im lazy lol. I hope the same styles work when Im natural bc I need to be able to wake up to a crazy head of hair and be able to make it look presentable in under 15 minutes, preferrably under 10!

nickmack awwwww thanks so much chica! My hair is actually fine...but fluffy if that makes sense? I cross my fingers that when my transition is over that I can rock twists,etc without looking too scalpy. I also think my hair is really porous and swells/poofs making it look a little thicker too lol. Works in my favor at times!

NappyNelly I love your positive attitude and you are beautiful inside and out! Hope your MRI results come back clear. Im not sure what type of health issues you are battling (Im sorry if you mentioned it before and I overlooked it), but you will be in my thoughts and prayers. You are pretty young so I hate that you are having health issues at all...but glad to see you are taking it in stride.

AtlantaJJ  did you post a pic somewhere of the style you are talking about? I wanna see! 

LilMissRed and MissDee14 good luck on your job prospects!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 15, 2012)

So I did this little updo this morning, only to take it down when I went out lol...but this may be one of my new work styles.  Btw--my hair is so straight I can't believe I'm natural...and it's been almost 2 wks since I've got it done!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 15, 2012)

Today's bun


----------



## Victoria44 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yesterday I just realized how much longer my twists look since January. It was a pleasant surprise  should I wait til the end of the challenge to show the comparison?


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 15, 2012)

antisocial said:


> That Bentonite clay can definitely be messy . It's alot easier to apply though when your hair is in twists. I usually mix it with enough ACV so that its kind of runny so it's easier to spread. You don't need a lot. I usually focus on my scalp and don't worry about trying to cover all of my hair because its going to run down to the ends when you rinse it out anyway. I can definitely feel the difference in my hair even though I don't apply it all the way to the ends.



antisocial Thanks for the rundown. I see that I was wrong from the get-go! No wonder if I couldn't get the clay out of my hair (or out of the tub!)  I made a thick, yogurt-textured paste with water and smeared it all over my hair in sections. It took forever to apply and rinse out. 

BraunSugar You posted a beautiful twisted bun in the Everyday Hair thread; please post it here too. Share the wealth! kthanxbye 

LAMARia11 I think this is the first time I've seen your hair and the bun looks lovely! I don't see any need for you to be in the edges challenge, but I'm glad you're there to keep me accountable.



nickmack said:


> Heehee, this weave and I...NappyNelle, I tell you - I'm counting down til I take it out! I'd have pulled it out sooner but man, to go spend a bunch of money and then snip out the tracks? Didn't sit well with me!
> 
> I had a fantastic vacation! Thanks for asking  For the first time in a couple years, I actually got to vacation WITHOUT working!!!!!!!! Normally I pack my work and go - this year, forget about it
> 
> How's your hair doing and how did the summer treat you?



nickmack Yes, you have to get your money's worth and as long as it's not causing any damage to your hair, I'm not really mad at you.  Your vacation must've been awesome if you've done work on other vacays! I'm glad you to got to fully enjoy it. 

I'm hair seems to be doing well, but I'm still waiting for MBL! It's taking forever.  However, my hair seems to be thicker and my ends are doing pretty well, so I can't complain too much.



LilMissRed said:


> Ive been MIA  I had a job interview last week and I didnt know how to get a 'cute, but professional-like' (yes I'm style challenged)  style in twists so I took them out and wore a low bun.... cant wait to put my twists back in today!!!





MsDee14 said:


> Threw in some "chunky" twists which may only last until Wednesday. I have another interview later in the week and plan on wearing a bun like LilMissRed (good luck by the way)



LilMissRed and MsDee14 Good luck on your interviews! Knock 'em dead ladies! :boxing



Leslie_C said:


> NappyNelly I love your positive attitude and you are beautiful inside and out! Hope your MRI results come back clear. Im not sure what type of health issues you are battling (Im sorry if you mentioned it before and I overlooked it), but you will be in my thoughts and prayers. You are pretty young so I hate that you are having health issues at all...but glad to see you are taking it in stride.



Leslie_C Thank you! I really appreciate the prayers and kind words. I try not to talk about my illnesses in this thread, but sometimes I can't help but to add the disclaimer. I was typing like this: adsjfh hduqy8 2dhboiw ascidscn between real words. 



Victoria44 said:


> Yesterday I just realized how much longer my twists look since January. It was a pleasant surprise  should I wait til the end of the challenge to show the comparison?



Victoria44 :wow: We would love to see your :update:!


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 15, 2012)

@NappyNelle My bad!!!

Twisted bun:










And here is my regular bun that I was wearing almost a couple weeks:


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty!  Thank you for adding the photos.  Your hair is growing very fast.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 15, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Pretty!  Thank you for adding the photos.  Your hair is growing very fast.



Thank you ma'am! It feels like it's doing nothing to me  **patience is key**


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 15, 2012)

This was a bad twistout saved by hair combs. I ended up loving it.


----------



## Victoria44 (Sep 15, 2012)

BraunSugar wow your twists look so thick and soft! I love your hair..

Here are my twists from jan '12 til now


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 15, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> @BraunSugar wow your twists look so thick and soft! I love your hair.



Thank you! You made a lot of progress with your hair. Are you doing anything special to it?


----------



## Victoria44 (Sep 15, 2012)

BraunSugar nothing special, I'm just gentle, and don't wear it out much lol


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 15, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> BraunSugar wow your twists look so thick and soft! I love your hair..
> 
> Here are my twists from jan '12 til now



Lovely .....


----------



## jprayze (Sep 16, 2012)

Bunning today...a high donut bun


----------



## nickmack (Sep 17, 2012)

My heavens BraunSugar 

NappyNelle - lol, I took the weave out  Going to twist it up this week! (fingers crossed)


----------



## Tibbar (Sep 17, 2012)

LOVE this!!     Nice save....

ETA...
BraunSugar, also really, really like your hair color, what color is it, and how did you do that?




BraunSugar said:


> This was a bad twistout saved by hair combs. I ended up loving it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 17, 2012)

Loving all the hair porn and progress pictures!  

I can't believe this quarter of the challenge is almost over...


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 17, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> LOVE this!!     Nice save....
> 
> ETA...
> @BraunSugar, also really, really like your hair color, what color is it, and how did you do that?



Tibbar My color is by L'Oreal Mega Browns and it is called Brandy. It gave me highlights and low lights which was awesome. I bought it from Sally.


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 17, 2012)

Back in 2 french braids.  I'm hoping to have time this weekend to go back into my minibraids.


----------



## Tibbar (Sep 17, 2012)

BraunSugar
Really love your look, and I'm not a big color fan....  Do you have to do anything special to keep your hair in good condition with this color?  Did you apply it all over?  ---- not that I'm gonna copy your look or anything....

           (waits with pen in hand to take notes....)  j/k  



BraunSugar said:


> @Tibbar My color is by L'Oreal Mega Browns and it is called Brandy. It gave me highlights and low lights which was awesome. I bought it from Sally.


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 17, 2012)

So, I'm just wearing my big ole twists pinned up since they don't look that great down.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 18, 2012)

Got some medium twists in right now. They aight. You ladies make me want to keep going in this journey of healthy growth! I clipped my ends yesterday as they felt pretty riddled with ssks after my mini twists. Twisted with taliah waajid protective mist bodifier and castor oil. Good mix


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi ladies!!!!  Missed yall....hope yall have been doing good.  I've been out for the count due to pregnancy.  I've been crazy sick and stuff.  Finally got a chance to wash my hair today and now I'm twisting.  I hope to get a little boost in growth.  I think I want some color, but I will wait a few months before I try anything.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 18, 2012)

so ive totally been mia for a long time!

ive been back to work and school the past few weeks.  just busy busy busy. 

the first couple of weeks, i wore twists.  then i decided that i'm just gonna go the bun/updo route. so that's what i started to do.  i just dont have the patience to "do" my  hair in twists and such.  ive been so tired and have lots of work to do!  

i think what i'm going to do is keep the style in for 2 or 3 days at a time before changing it.  tonight i changed my style...put the first style in on sunday night...i just remoisturized and restyled a little while ago. 

i was thinking i had to drop out of this challenge because i got too lazy to twist, but i forgot that there was a bun section, too lol.   i wont say what i'm doing are actual "buns" (just "bun...ish")  

i'll do my normal wash & dc on the weekends.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 18, 2012)

youwillrise I was going to tag you! Glad to see you're back, although you are a busy bee.



-PYT said:


> I clipped my ends yesterday as they felt pretty riddled with ssks after my mini twists.



-PYT Why do you think that happened? 



gvin89 said:


> I've been out for the count due to pregnancy.  I've been crazy sick and stuff.



gvin89 Welcome back and congratulations on your pregnancy! I hope you don't have to suffer through nausea for too long. 

This is week three of my twists. I spritzed them, added sulfur oil (concentrating on my edges) and then sealed my length with HH CCW. I've bantu knotted my hair for waves. I love the scent and shine I get by using the chamomile whip.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 18, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> @BraunSugar
> Really love your look, and I'm not a big color fan....  Do you have to do anything special to keep your hair in good condition with this color?  Did you apply it all over?  ---- not that I'm gonna copy your look or anything....
> 
> (waits with pen in hand to take notes....)  j/k



@Tibbar I applied the color all over with a hair color brush. I use Ultra Sheen Duo Tex Protein Conditioner every 2 weeks. I have just recently started using coconut milk on my hair and I will be doing it once a week as a DC. I use aloe vera juice to moisturize and I seal with my Aloe/Crisco mix (aloe vera gel, crisco, grapeseed oil, and castor oil).

That has kept my color treated hair moisturized and strong.


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 18, 2012)

Anybody have any tips for making a puff that isnt too tight? I use a puff as the base for my buns, but its kind of tight even though I try to loosen it a little. Im afraid Im gonna put too much stress on my edges.

NappyNelle you have so inspired me....when Im all natural and have more length (and especially when I only have one texture, not 2+) Im gonna rock mini's like yours. I never had any desire to wear twists as a style, but Ive fallen in love with yours and other ladies' in this challenge! I love the idea of not having to fool with my hair for weeks at a time. I just hope Im able to wash with twists in without matting...my hair and scalp need water on a regular basis...7 days max!

FYI ladies: Im a frugal chic so just wanted to pass on a few things to look out for:  
1) I found 2 pack satin pillowcases at Ross for 2.99
2) I found 34oz bottles of EVOO at Big Lots for 6.50
3)I found a big bottle (28 ozish?) of sunflower oil  at Big Lots for 4.00


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 19, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> Anybody have any tips for making a puff that isnt too tight? I use a puff as the base for my buns, but its kind of tight even though I try to loosen it a little. Im afraid Im gonna put too much stress on my edges.



Leslie What do you use to make your puffs? I have always used an elastic stretch headband and it works well for me. Maybe you could use a knee high for more control?


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 19, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I have a long hair? Really? *hairnorexic* I read that compliment and got so giddy. Thank you Meow boo!




NappyNelle.  I was cracking up with this.  I have the exact OPPOSITE problem.  I stay swearing I have more hair than I do.   What’s that called?  Oh yeah, deluded.

Hey Everybody,
_Small warning…this post has a quote all kinds of tags and snaps…oh my_

gvin89.  CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy.  I know it’s hard being sick and taking care of hair.  Hang in there.

Nice to see you back youwillrise, ladysaraii and LilMissRed.

Victoria44  and MsDee14, anitsocial, & bajandoc86 thanks for the snaps.

Leslie_C.  Thanks you my friend.  I’m all about saving that coin.  Good luck with your puff.

Wow, this thread just keeps getting heavy hitters.  Hey BraunSugar and Tibbar.  I really like your conversation.  Tibbar you cracked me up with the note taking.  That’s what I tried to do with with westNDNbeauty (snaps below).  I’m going to have to try this again because the take down was a little brutal.  I just gave up and put my loose hair in a little cotton ball.

There's  under 2 weeks in this challenge.  Hope to see everyone in the next


----------



## jprayze (Sep 19, 2012)

LeslieC thanks for passing on the savings.

MeowMix I like your braids; I cannot braid at all.

Today's style is two flat twists...simple and sweet, will wear these until I feel like doing my hair again. Just had oral surgery today :-(


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 19, 2012)

MeowMix I wish I could braid! Yours look so nice and not painful. 

jprayze Get well soon, hun! 

Leslie_C I also use a cut piece of stocking for puffs. Well, not anymore, because puffs started hurting about a year ago, no matter what I did. 






This only lasted an hour before I had to take it down. 

And this one was done with an old elastic:






I don't remember how long I was able to keep it.


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey jprayze.  Thank you.  Hope you feel well soon.   BTW, thanks for all your snaps in this challenge.

NappyNelle, thank you. I was multitasking


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 19, 2012)

MeowMix Can you give us braiding tips pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 19, 2012)

NappyNelle.  No need for sugar, shuga.  You know I'm know expert,  I'll try. 

 I definitely did not get braiding the first several times I did it.  So patience is key.  Also, IMHO I would suggest just making 4 big parts and braiding backwards.  In the beginning I wouldn't worry about parts. 

I really found YT the best place to learn.  I tried reading about it in a book and looking at pictures.  Just didn't work.  It helped me to look at the video a couple of times before even starting.   Mooks hair is my favorite video on braiding. She used to be on here, I don't know if she still is.   One thing that she said that really helped me was to keep your fingers close to the scalp.  She says you should be able to let go of the hair.  For me that was key.  Believe me NN, if I can do it, you can.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=537oZV_ZlQM&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82HRzDFbbKo&feature=plcp


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 19, 2012)

I remember Mook from Fotki! Never knew she had videos. I will start practicing; not sure when, but I will start. Thanks for sharing the videos.


----------



## Tibbar (Sep 19, 2012)

Gosh @NappyNelle you have such thick, pretty, thick, fluffy, thick gorgeous, thick hair  !!  

Oh, and did I say your hair is THICK??  Cause it is.... 
Looking good girl...  How long is your hair now??


NappyNelle said:


> This only lasted an hour before I had to take it down.
> 
> And this one was done with an old elastic:
> 
> ...



Oh, and edited to add...... I fooled around with a twistout, but I'm back in twists now.  Curled with flexirods....


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 19, 2012)

NappyNelle  girl you are killin 'em with that puff! 

Tibbar lovely twistout and flexirod twists!


----------



## -PYT (Sep 19, 2012)

NappyNelle I think the times that I washed my twists my ends would coil up so super tight and form knots in some places!  Made for very cute twists, but not so cute ends lol After this I'm done trimming for a while....well for 8 wks at least!


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 19, 2012)

I put smaller twists in on Monday. I will prob do a perm rod set tonight.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 19, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> Gosh you have such thick, pretty, thick, fluffy, thick gorgeous, thick hair  !!
> 
> Oh, and did I say your hair is THICK??  Cause it is....
> Looking good girl...  How long is your hair now??



Tibbar On the other hand, your hair is actually thick and looks so healthy! How do you keep your hair so dark?

 Awwww, thank you so much for those compliments! The thickness is an illusion, but it is getting better with castor/sulfur oil and protein conditioners! I have fine strands with medium density. I'm hoping that I've reached MBL,  but I haven't done a proper stretch test. 


-PYT Ahhh, I see. That happened to me, (plus meshing at the root) so I can't cowash my twists.   The knotting decreased tremendously when I started sealing the ends with a butter or cream. 

bajandoc86 Thank you


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, I saw this baby and squealed!






Isn't she cute?! That little face!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, This is my last post for the day. (I'm sorry I keep hogging the thread!)

So I was perusing the Everyday Hair Thread, and saw two loose protective styles that are easy to duplicate:

Hairsnob is textlaxed, SL+ and wore this bun:



Hairsnob said:


> I've been wearing this type of bun for the last couple of weeks. I usually have to put in track hair to make a bun because my own bun looks no bigger than a mini meatball.  But when I rediscovered my accordian headbands (see pic below) I realized I can have another big bun illusion.



There are other great photos in there, particularly flat twist styles on textlaxed hair from IMFOCSD, and ScorpioRising's french roll hawk-bang. I couldn't get their pictures to quote nicely, so check out the thread if you need some inspiration for these last two weeks.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 20, 2012)

So the perm rod set turned into a flexi rod set. It's quicker and I can sleep better w/flexi rods.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 20, 2012)

Alright, I took the flexirods out this morning and it was okay. I had some errands to run this morning and the fog was pretty dense outside. The curls started falling so I put my hair in a ponytail.






And here is how they looked when I first did them. 












I dried my hair overnight in big braids, then twisted in the morning. My hair was slightly damp but that was fine. I did them Monday so I will prob keep them in another week or so.


----------



## nickmack (Sep 20, 2012)

BraunSugar I just laaahhh-ve your hair


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 20, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> @Leslie What do you use to make your puffs? I have always used an elastic stretch headband and it works well for me. Maybe you could use a knee high for more control?


 
BraunSugar, I use those skinny elastic headbands, but I cut it to make 1 long string and tie it and tuck the ends in.  I previously tried a knee high but it wouldnt hold in my hair....but Ill try again bc that was when I first started transitioning and I couldnt really get a puff to stay put by any means then lol. 

PS Your hair is just soooooo pretty...its so shiny and thick and lush! I love it!



MeowMix said:


> @NappyNelle. I was cracking up with this. I have the exact OPPOSITE problem. I stay swearing I have more hair than I do. What’s that called? Oh yeah, deluded.
> 
> Hey Everybody,
> _Small warning…this post has a quote all kinds of tags and snaps…oh my_
> ...


 
MeowMix, I think these are my favorite hair pics Ive seen you post...thos braids look great! I cant cornrow AT ALL lol. Im just now learning to flat twist halfway decent and I still cant go in different directions or do the back part that I cant see very well. 
Your hair looks really shiny and soft too!



NappyNelle said:


> @MeowMix I wish I could braid! Yours look so nice and not painful.
> 
> @jprayze Get well soon, hun!
> 
> ...


 
NappyNelle your puff looks amaaaazing! See Im like you, it hurts my head after a while and I cant figure out how to make them any looser. 

Tibbar  your hair looks so thick and lush as well! Im telling you, I can just come to this thread and have a daily dose of natural hair inspiration. Your gorgeous heads of hair keep me keepin on! 



I have another request ladies...Im going out of town for 5 days with a coworker next month and need style advice. Its a class for work and I cant take a ton of hair products bc we are flying. 1) I dont want my coworker giving me the side eye regarding my hair rituals and 2) We are sharing a room/bathroom so Im not sure how much time Ill have to get ready in the mornings.  Any tips for traveling light as a transitioner with a million and one products? LOL.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 20, 2012)

that little girl is sooo adorable!!!  awww. 

thinking about my next style move.  

wash/dc/moisturize this weekend.  

and for my style, i think i'm going to do large loose twists (about 8 to 10 total) and pin them back.  will wear that style until tuesday, then re-moisturize & restyle.

if i like how the style looks, i'll try to take a picture or something.


----------



## LilMissRed (Sep 20, 2012)

Gearing up to redo some mini twists. 

Earlier I had another job interview so i wore a low bun, w/a side part& flower near the bun
I moisturized w/ Sally's Tea Tree Lavender Conditioner (Paul Mitchells knock off of Lavender Mint Conditioning Conditioner), a dab of Crisco to seal & some home made flaxseed gel to lay it down. 

My hair feels DEVINE!!!!   i think I'll keep the conditioner in and rinse in a couple of days while in twists


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 20, 2012)

nickmack & Leslie_C Thank you ladies!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm late to the party but, next go 'round, I'm in!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 20, 2012)

Hair for today...simple and lo Mani. Sorry pic quality is not good.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 20, 2012)

NJoy Yay! We're happy to have you! 

Leslie_C I wish I knew how to help, but I don't.  Hopefully someone else will be able to chime in!

BraunSugar  Lovely, shiny, lush hair! 

youwillrise I'll hold you to that! I have only seen 3 photos of your hair in the last 5 five years... so I'm going to pester you to post more for us! Thank youuu 

I'm sad to say that I may not be back on the board until Saturday or Sunday.  I'm being hospitalized for testing, and hopefully they will be able to give me some options for further treatment. I'm not allowed to wear lotion, oils, etc on my skin or hair because it will interfere with the electrodes. (Hello... I am BLACK! Watchu mean no lotion or oil? ) When I'm done, my hair will probably look crazy thanks to the electronic waves, so I'm counting on you all to look fabulous for me.  Talk to you all soon and have fun with your hair! 

(Haha who writes farewells when you'll be gone for such a short time?  Clearly I'm addicted to this board, and especially, this thread. )


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 20, 2012)

NappyNelle Thank you and I hope everything goes well at the hospital!!!


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 20, 2012)

lol...im weird about posting pictures of me (or my hair) mostly because i never like how my hair looks because i'm horrible at styling haha


----------



## -PYT (Sep 20, 2012)

So, my beloved castor oil has renewed the faith in my hair.  Tomorrow's payday so I wanna treat myself to new hair products!  Can you ladies recommend anything from Vanilla Silk or anything new you guys are trying?  I'm looking for something that smells yummy


----------



## jprayze (Sep 21, 2012)

NappyNelle dont worry about us we will hold down the fort until you get back!!!  And hopefully we will have a lot of pics and updates for you to catch up on


----------



## -PYT (Sep 21, 2012)

Ordered some Vanilla Silk from Silk Dreams  Maybe it will motivate me to DC more often with its yumminess!


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey NappyNelle.  Thanks for letting us know what is going on.   Its 2012 right, we've put a woman on the moon, you can't make and adhesive that works with oils? 

 You don't know how many times I've ended up in a thread where you have encouraged someone or given some sound advice.   You have me rolling with some of your comments in the entertainment forum.  Imma miss your energy.  See you Sunday.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 21, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Hey NappyNelle.  Thanks for letting us know what is going on.   Its 2012 right, we've put a woman on the moon, you can't make and adhesive that works with oils?
> 
> You don't know how many times I've ended up in a thread where you have encouraged someone or given some sound advice.   You have me rolling with some of your comments in the entertainment forum.  Imma miss your energy.  See you Sunday.



Awwww  thank you! I don't even know what to say... *blushing*

I found an internet connection to 'borrow' from, , so I'll be able to talk to my hair friends! (Don't tell on me kthanx.) I'm sorry for that dramatic good bye that I posted. Obviously, I have an addiction to LHCF.

The cleaner, paste and electrodes made my scalp so dry. They used mineral oil to remove part of the paste, I was overreacting (on the inside) because I haven't had mineral oil on my hair or clap since 2003! The technicians kind of yanked through my hair, and scrubbed some areas sore to get the sticky paste off. *sigh* Thank goodness my hair wasn't loose, because they would've caused more breakage than I'm sure I suffered today. 

The tech-in-training said, "Ooh, it's so soft... Oh, nice clean scalp." She insinuated that as her first kinky-haired patient, she was surprised that I didn't have stereotypical traits she was expecting. *huuuge eye roll

I'm trying to baby my scalp now; I did a soft massage with Vatika oil, and I'm bunning under a shower cap. I'll start removing the twists tomorrow when I have more energy. 

(Yay, I have internet!)


----------



## nickmack (Sep 22, 2012)

YAY! NappyNelle found some in'ernet!!!!!!


----------



## isawstars (Sep 22, 2012)

I am finally back!  ...i was totally rocking braidouts and then i got strep throat last friday and totally neglected my hair.... Which resulted in a tangled, matted mess! And then my best friend flew into town.

Sigh.  I am feeling a lot better now though.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 22, 2012)

ok yall...i said i was gonna do the big loose pinned back twist style, buuuut i dunno if that's what im gonna do.  i keep coming up with a bunch of different ideas and i havent decided which im going to do.  this is why i never decide what to do with my hair until im actually doing it. 

i really want to try a high bun...never did that before.  i did youtube some to see how i could do it with my length hair and saw some cute ones...we'll see.  might do a combo of ideas


----------



## jprayze (Sep 22, 2012)

How I'm wearing my hair indefinitely...sure is easy and protective but I wish I was wearing something a little more sexy!!!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 22, 2012)

jprayze said:


> How I'm wearing my hair indefinitely...sure is easy and protective but I wish I was wearing something a little more sexy!!!
> 
> View attachment 169281
> 
> ...


 
jprayze

Have you considered wigs for when you want a different look? That's a really good protective style and looks like it's laying pretty flat.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 22, 2012)

isawstars Whew, I'm glad you're on the mend from horrible strep throat! Stay on those meds so it won't come back like mine did.  (Yeah... I was being hardheaded and paid a hefty price. )

youwillrise oke: Try the high bun since it'll be your first time!! (*still hoping you will post another photo*)

jprayze You're still sexy.  Or like NJoy suggested, maybe a wig on challenge off-days will you get you out of the rut of feeling like a 'plain jane'?



This paste they used in my hair is sticking really well... I have all kinds of gritty, oily buildup on my scalp and strands.  I'm being patient and careful as I take out of my twists, but dang! I'm so glad I didn't have my hair loose when the hospital applied this stuff, but at least I could've co-washed and then did my real hair pampering.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 22, 2012)

^^^  Good idea...I may have to look into some more wigs...I only own 1 right now.


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm finally installing minibraids.  I've finished about half my head.  We'll see how the rest goes tomorrow


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 23, 2012)

Hoping to keep these twists in until the 1st. I'm wondering if I should bun again after this or install a new set of twists. I have some ideas for jazzing up my bun. I'll wait and see.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 23, 2012)

Tried to dress it up with a headband...sorry for the dupe pic


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 23, 2012)

jprayze I need new glasses. What brand are you wearing, they are so cute. Hair looks good too.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 23, 2012)

jprayze said:


> ^^^ Good idea...I may have to look into some more wigs...I only own 1 right now.


 
jprayze


Woops!  I didn't realize there was no wigs or extensions allowed in this challenge.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 23, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Tried to dress it up with a headband...sorry for the dupe pic
> 
> View attachment 169339


 
That's cute.  I think you could also use some floral picks or combs along the back in the cradle area.  Feather or rhinestone accessories would also be cute along the twist. Or use metalic string (for hair) and zig zag it across the length of the twists using pins on alternating sides.  Just something to give it interest and make it look intentional. #suggestions.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 23, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> That's cute.  I think you could also use some floral picks or combs along the back in the cradle area.  Feather or rhinestone accessories would also be cute along the twist. Or use metalic string (for hair) and zig zag it across the length of the twists using pins on alternating sides.  Just something to give it interest and make it look intentional. #suggestions.



Good idea!!!  I'm going to look for extra accessories until my next style!

I will have to sneak in a wig during breaks


----------



## jprayze (Sep 23, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> jprayze I need new glasses. What brand are you wearing, they are so cute. Hair looks good too.



Thanks!!!  Those are Tiffany & Co; they have a really cute line.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 23, 2012)

meh! grrrrrrrr im so horrible at styling. 

i just went for a southerntease type bun with a flat twist in the front.  

ive never done a southerntease bun before, but it was quite quick & easy.  i added a hair zing (well, a knock off) to decorate.  

there are only like 3/4 styles i actually can do without getting frustrated.  maybe i just need to stick to what i know.  haha. 

gonna try to take a picture later...if i find my camera (would use my phone, but that's not working right now)...if not, i'll steal someone elses phone in my house and use that. haha.


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 23, 2012)

Finished my mini braids.  Took a lot less time than I thought!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 24, 2012)

I did a high bun today and I felt better.  I want to do it a little higher next time.  Will post pics later from my phone.


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 24, 2012)

nickmack said:


> YAY! NappyNelle found some in'ernet!!!!!!



nickmack.  , This post gave me life.  Our 'fearless leader'NappyNelle got her some 'net'. Hey NN

NJoy...Hey.  I really like the your picture with the headband in your BC thread.  BTW your BC looks like my goal length.

jprayze, I really like the pics of you in the headband.  Can't wait to see the bun.

ladysaraii I'm thinking about doing mini-braids too.  How are you liking them so far?

youwillrise.  I've got maybe 3/4 styles too.  I'm just repeating hoping that practice makes perfect. 

Hey Seamonster.  Thanks for asking about those glasses they're cute. 

BraunSugar How are the twist going?

I just put two braids into the back.  The front is still in those little cornrows.*  BTW....4TH quarter TWIST/BRAID/BUN for growth starts next week*


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 24, 2012)

ladysaraii said:


> Finished my mini braids.  Took a lot less time than I thought!



ladysaraii May we see please?! 

youwillrise Are you still using Hydrolized Keratin Protein with your conditioner?

MeowMix I wear the same basic styles too. I'm trying to branch out... but then I think I criticize myself right back into one of the older styles. I'm working on it; I think I'll get some hair stuff from Ebay.

I've attached an embarassing photo of the preparations for the EEG... yes, I'm STILL rubbing the glue out of my hair! I know if I was more determined (and had to leave the comfort of home) I would've finished removing the paste and twists from my hair.

Don't laugh/cringe too hard. I was swollen, tired, being yanked by my hair, and felt yucky.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 24, 2012)

NappyNelle You still look great!  You are just TOO photogenic

I had to get a lot of gunk in my hair when I got a sleep study done...and it take forever...I totally empathize.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 24, 2012)

Today's bun and different glasses


----------



## SimJam (Sep 24, 2012)

big chunky twists


----------



## SimJam (Sep 24, 2012)

NappyNelle you were rocking those electrodes


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 24, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> [USER=8533]youwillrise Are you still using Hydrolized Keratin Protein with your conditioner?





i havent used it in a while just because i just havent gotten any, but yes...i intend to bring it back into my regimen.  it's definitely something that i will continue to use. my hair loves the protein.


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 24, 2012)

SimJam.  Big, chunky and lush.  Are you with us in October?  

jprayze.  Very cute bun.  I've got to get on my camera game.  It's small world that you and NappyNelle have had similar experiences.  You are so right, her hair looks GOOD.  NN you DO take good pictures.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 24, 2012)

You guys are just trying to be nice. I look so  in that photo! I like to think I don't look like that in real life.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 24, 2012)

SimJam Can you do my hair while we eat Escoveitch fish?! lol I want some chunkies. Maybe I'll do those after some bunning.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 24, 2012)

MeowMix Thanks !!! I shole am .... even though I wasnt very active this round. Twists are my main style 

NappyNelle did u say escoveitch ?? I'll make sure to have my fish after Im done with your hair ... no fishy hair for you lol


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 24, 2012)

@NappyNelle

I will try to take pics in the next day or two

MeowMix

I like the mini braids.  Once I put them in, they are so low maintenance.  I just tie on my scarf at night, get up, shake them out, and KIM


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 24, 2012)

MeowMix They are holding up. I think I will restyle next Monday. I washed my hair and the twists loosened up some, but they are still presentable. Idk how people keep them in a month though.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 25, 2012)

hey ladies! I've been bad. hair has been in a twistout for like...three days now but I plan to wash and retwist tomorrow! I don't feel too guilty though because I don't even manipulate my hair when it's in out styles. this castor oil still has my hair feeling supple!  life has been busy with work and school and I'm so sorry for neglecting our thread!


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 25, 2012)

-PYT.  You are with us in spirit.  It's been a BUSY time for you.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 25, 2012)

I am taking down my twists tonight. Upon careful inspection I realized that my hair was getting a bit tangled so I felt I should take them down now. I think I am going to try a cornrow updo next. I bought some clips and a rat tail comb. I think I am ready.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 26, 2012)

MeowMix Thanks for being so understanding  Ok I think I'm all caught up.

NappyNelle how is your hair feeling after all the sticky gunk was in it? I hope you are feeling better too girl.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 26, 2012)

-PYT Thank you! I finally got out most of the gunk, and I plan to really shampoo and deep condition today. I'm glad to see you back.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 26, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> *What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* My hair is thick enough for twist now!
> *What is your style maintenance regimen?* I need to develop one
> *Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural
> *What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* Thicker Healthier hair, some length, as long as I can maintain thick hair would be great. Hoping to get my hair thick enough for mini braids
> *After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* I will probably start twisting after a day out, but it will take me two days to finish my twist. Hopefully, I will be faster as the challenge goes on.



Sept 23







Glad you made us post a picture to start. Upon looking at my starting picture, I can clearly see that my hair is getting thicker. Those bald spots are still filling in, and I am encouraged for the next challenge. My twist are now thicker than my twist out use to be. I don't even bother with twistouts anymore, because I am happy with my twist. 

I am going to try to get a length check in for Sept 30 to compare to my original one. I cut my hair so often to thicken it up, I have no idea if I got any major growth as I am concentrating on thickness.


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 26, 2012)

Seamonster.  Wow, it's thick and shiny.  Can't wait to see your update.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 26, 2012)

Seamonster Wow, look at your progress! I definitely see a difference in your hair!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 26, 2012)

MeowMix NappyNelle Thank you. If it weren't for the pictures I would have thought my hair was shorter, but I am quite happy about it.


----------



## Victoria44 (Sep 26, 2012)

I've definitely seen an improvement in my broken crown area from consistent mini twisting. I want to try mini braids for the next challenge but I don't think my parting is too good.


----------



## isawstars (Sep 27, 2012)

OMG, I can make a puff now!  I can't believe I can finally do it!!!






I have retained so much by keeping my hair in twists!  it makes me giddy


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 27, 2012)

^^^  Beyoootiful.  That's what I'm talking about.  Great job isawstars.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm planning to post a final pic for this challenge, but I just realized that I never posted a starting length pic, only starting buns

So I will post both before the end of the month and my final length pic for this challenge will be the starting pic for our next one!


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey ladies! I wasnt really monitoring length because Im transitioning and trimming as I go anyway....but I just want to show these pics as proof that bunning really works! I chopped about 4 or 5 inches off my hair to neck length in Mid May when I got serious about transitioning. I got way scissor happy, but I figured the ends have to go eventually anyway so I might as well start off with a good deeeeeeeeeep trim lol.  So sorry that is the only length beginning pic I have. So, a few weeks ago, I blew out a section on one side of my hair in the back, and I was amazed. These pics are from 5/15 and 8/27. I trimmed once midway between those pics. Ive mostly worn buns and a few sets of twists. I usually wore puffs from a bantu knot out or twistout when I did wear my hair out, but it was still up and not rubbing on my clothes...and that wasnt often. Im really excited about my progress and a firm believer in protective styling!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 27, 2012)

*WOW!!! All these before and after pictures are amazing!!!!!! I even see changes in avatars and signatures!! You go ladies!!! This is what this challenge is all about!!!*


----------



## jprayze (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm putting in mini braids now for the next challenge. I put my starting pics in that one. I would like to be BSL by my bday in April. With these challenges I think I can do it!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's my update ladies..

Twistout Jan 2012





Twistout Sept 2012


----------



## -PYT (Sep 27, 2012)

I've done some pretty deep trims this summer to keep splits and ssks at bay so I think I'm probably the same length I was june 30th.  No biggie.  My hair feels good.  I'll post the same pic I'm putting in the new thread taken of my medium twists I did today


----------



## jprayze (Sep 28, 2012)

I want to do a Twistout compare too!

March 2012









September 2012




Side by side


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I had some IRL _busyness_ going on.  It's like how dare you.  You know 3rd quarter twist is ending and 4th quarter. is beginning  right?    I've got UPDATES.  

*Thank you all for your help and just fun*.  

jprayze.  Nice new avi.  Can't wait to see what happens this fall with you.  I need to pop over to your introduction thread.

-PYT and bajandoc86 BraunSugar & Victoria44.  I used to buy hair that looked like yours.  You all have raised the bar on styling  

NappyNelle, Freshprince, Honey boo boo and CHAPPELLE.  You blessed us with the GIFS!  Thanks to you I'm really starting to love my hair.   There's something about being accountable to you all that made me push myself.  Thanks for keeping this going

Leslie_C.  Wow you chopped too?  Just incredible.  Thanks for pointing out your goal.  What you said made me think that my goal was retention.  Oh, thank goodness it wasn't length.   Which leads me to the snaps below.  

Quick note:  I'm NOT wearing this bathing suit again.  I just did it for the comparison.

Another note: I need to go to the kimmaytube school of comparison shots.

June 28, 2012






September 30, 2012







*SEE EVERYONE NEXT ROUND*


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey ladies 
OMGoodness..I feel like I missed out on so much in just a week. My subscription expired and since I was getting a little addicted to the forum..I decided to give myself a mini break. lol. 
Anyway..here are my results. 
See you over at the 4th quarter challenge!


*July 2012*





*September 2012*





Not much of a difference, but my main goal was to retain my relaxed ends since I'm 45 weeks post relaxer. I also trimmed in the beginning of September. 
So, I'm satisfied. 


Ok..now it's time for me to catch up on my celeb gossip...lol


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 30, 2012)

I will miss this thread ladies.  See you in the new thread with pics and love and questions and answers! Woohooooooooooo!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Allandra,

Can you close this thread for me please? We have a new one up and running for the current season.

Thank you,

Nelle


----------

